# Athens Archery looking for Staff shooters.



## Blackbery Holow

cool deal. the demo bow for my shop was shipped friday. i cannot wait to shoot this thing.


----------



## rodney482

Blackbery Holow said:


> cool deal. the demo bow for my shop was shipped friday. i cannot wait to shoot this thing.


The feedback we received in Nelsonville was off the charts.

We met alot of great folks and had an excellent time.

We were very busy and did our best to talk with everyone and show off our products.
:smile:


----------



## beararcher72

email sent.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## ohiohunter02

email sent....

thanks for the opportunity....:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

Emails received:smile:

Applications will be going out early this week.

We are not only looking for target shooters but Hunters as well.

:smile:


----------



## cbryant11

Email from the grand canyon state sent....cbryant


----------



## Double S

Email Sent. Thank you.


----------



## rodney482

I have received a big batch of emails, keep them coming.

Rodney


----------



## chuck7413

Email sent. Thanks.


----------



## giddi1820

*shooting staff*

Email sent.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## rodney482

One thing to consider is Athens bows are only available in 27-30 DL and 50-70 lbs DW.

We are working on a youth/lady bow but it will not be ready for a few months.

We are also working on a 37 ATA bow which will be released this fall.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76

Email sent!
Thanks for the Oppurtunity!


----------



## wicked1Joe

E mail sent
Thanks:smile:


----------



## gobblemg

e-mail sent


----------



## rodney482

Holy Moly, a ton of Emails received. 

I think I responded to each one.

I was going to set up an automated response but I hate those things.

So PLEASE if I didnt return your email, please send another one.

Applications and information will be sent out tomorrow. Keep an eye on your Inbox.

Athens already has 2 bows, a rest, a bow hook and a universal string stop.
We offer 14 target colors but can do over 100.

Future products include:

Sights, its gonna knock your socks off.
quiver, everyones gonna say "why didnt I think of that"

and a few other great ideas I am no allowed to talk about...


----------



## mdierker

Email sent!
thanks again I cant wait to see this 37" you speak of!!!


----------



## kacrow

e-mail sent


----------



## rodney482

mdierker said:


> Email sent!
> thanks again I cant wait to see this 37" you speak of!!!


37" is still in RD stage but it is coming.:smile:


----------



## Karbon

I look forward to seeing what you all come up with!


----------



## Nimhates

rodney482 said:


> Holy Moly, a ton of Emails received.
> 
> I think I responded to each one.
> 
> I was going to set up an automated response but I hate those things.
> 
> So PLEASE if I didnt return your email, please send another one.
> 
> Applications and information will be sent out tomorrow. Keep an eye on your Inbox.
> 
> Athens already has 2 bows, a rest, a bow hook and a universal string stop.
> We offer 14 target colors but can do over 100.
> 
> Future products include:
> 
> Sights, its gonna knock your socks off.
> quiver, everyones gonna say "why didnt I think of that"
> 
> and a few other great ideas I am no allowed to talk about...


e-mail sent


----------



## BoCoMo

Future products include:

Sights, its gonna knock your socks off.
quiver, everyones gonna say "why didnt I think of that"

and a few other great ideas I am no allowed to talk about...[/QUOTE]

sounds exciting. cant wait.


----------



## Octabird

I got to shoot an Athens bow last night and I was impressed. It was smooth and easy to shoot. I really liked what I saw and felt! Good stuff!!


----------



## rodney482

Octabird said:


> I got to shoot an Athens bow last night and I was impressed. It was smooth and easy to shoot. I really liked what I saw and felt! Good stuff!!


Thank you for feedback.

:smile:


----------



## rodney482

Apps will be sent via Email

They will be in the form of an attachment.

Thanks


----------



## johnson21

Email from CO sent today!!! hope to hear back


----------



## rodney482

Applications went out this morning via email.

If you sent me an email and did not receive an app hit me with a PM.

Thank you to everyone who has shown interest.


----------



## Scott07/OH

Email sent.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## jmh0411

*Staff Shooter*

E-Mail sent 
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## OrangeBlood

what are the benifits of being a staff shooter, just wondering


----------



## rodney482

mkeyes001 said:


> what are the benifits of being a staff shooter, just wondering


The Application comes with information.

Thanks, Rodney


----------



## rodney482

Have I mentioned that Athens Archery will be paying out Contingency money in 2010???

We at Athens feel its time to put $ back in the pockets of archers.

Watch for future updates on the contingency program.


----------



## trapper dan

Rodney you have got to be getting slammed with emails right now. Thank you for your responces and info. 

Mike


----------



## rodney482

trapper dan said:


> Rodney you have got to be getting slammed with emails right now. Thank you for your responces and info.
> 
> Mike


I had no idea what I was getting into when Jason asked me to help with this little detail.

:mg:

I am trying to keep up with everyone.

I know how it feels to set and wait for a response....

Athens is all about Customer Service and I am doing my best to maintain the high standard Jason has set for his company.


----------



## trapper dan

rodney482 said:


> I had no idea what I was getting into when Jason asked me to help with this little detail.
> 
> :mg:
> 
> I am trying to keep up with everyone.
> 
> I know how it feels to set and wait for a response....
> 
> Athens is all about Customer Service and I am doing my best to maintain the high standard Jason has set for his company.



Oh one more thing. 
















naw I'm just kidding I'll let ya get back to work. LOL:teeth:


----------



## wicked1Joe

I'd sure like to do my bear chasing this year with one..sweet looking bows...and i know they shoot as nice as they look...:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Beastmaster

These bows sure look pretty! 

Has anyone gotten speeds on the 34 yet?


----------



## rodney482

beastmaster said:


> these bows sure look pretty!
> 
> Has anyone gotten speeds on the 34 yet?


325+ ibo


----------



## Beastmaster

Oooh. Very nice!

My app is being sent back to you. Thanks for the consideration and the opportunity!

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Oooh. Very nice!
> 
> My app is being sent back to you. Thanks for the consideration and the opportunity!
> 
> -Steve


Thanks, Rodney


----------



## johnh1720

E-mail sent. Thanks for the opportunity.

John


----------



## missed1once

email sent

thanks Rodney!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Wish you all the best of luck and I can only imagine how overwelmed you are Rodney! :grin:

Best of luck buddy and hope you find the best of the best in archers for Athens.


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> 325+ ibo


Wow. That puts the Accomplice 34" bow in the same theoretical FPS range as my Bow Madness MC/32. And the Accomplice 32 puts things in the 330 FPS range. Not bad. 

I sincerely hope I get picked. This is gonna rock. The catch is which bow?

I'm drooling now...

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Wow. That puts the Accomplice 34" bow in the same theoretical FPS range as my Bow Madness MC/32. And the Accomplice 32 puts things in the 330 FPS range. Not bad.
> 
> I sincerely hope I get picked. This is gonna rock. The catch is which bow?
> 
> I'm drooling now...
> 
> -Steve


That is correct the IBO rating on the 32 is 330


----------



## rodney482

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Wish you all the best of luck and I can only imagine how overwelmed you are Rodney! :grin:
> 
> Best of luck buddy and hope you find the best of the best in archers for Athens.



I sure have a heck of a batch to sort through.

They are all very very good.

I think I am going to have to go back to Athens and demand they allow me to choose more.

:smile:


----------



## alaz

Is the buck commander the 37" ata, or a separate model altogether?


----------



## ohiohunter02

application sent back to ya.....:shade:

I have talked a few times on the phone with Jason and he is one heck of a guy. Would be an awesome opportunity to be with a such a company as Athens Archery.....:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

alaz said:


> Is the buck commander the 37" ata, or a separate model altogether?


The Buck Commander bow is either 32" or 34" 

Its not done yet but I was thinking its going to be a 32"

I could be wrong....:mg:

I will find out tomorrow.:smile:


----------



## Bohica

Sent my application from central Florida tonight. Thanks again. Dave


----------



## silver bullet

I recieved my application today, thank you for the fantastic oppurtunity. I have spoken with Jason at the Kinsey's buyer show and I think this company has a bright future ahead of them.


----------



## wicked1Joe

Rodney,
Application sent back...
Thanks again for the oppurtunity:smile:


----------



## rodney482

I will only be sending out applications through midnight tonight.

I thank each and everyone of you for showing interest in our company.


----------



## rodney482

I noticed a couple typos in my information

the Deadline for returning your app is

July 20th 2009

I plan on making my selections within a week and then sending out contracts via email on the 27th.


----------



## gobblemg

Application completed and returned. Thanks


----------



## Medichunter

Email sent to ya.


----------



## Medichunter

I'm hoping my application was sent. If not please let me know. I am having computer issues at the moment. Thank You!!


----------



## rodney482

Medichunter said:


> I'm hoping my application was sent. If not please let me know. I am having computer issues at the moment. Thank You!!


Send me a PM with your name and email and I can tell you if I got it.


----------



## BOHO

I didnt see any MS hunters.  I'll send ya an email Rodney. thx. Tom


----------



## rodney482

BOHO said:


> I didnt see any MS hunters.  I'll send ya an email Rodney. thx. Tom


I am accepting emails from all states, all skills level.

hunters as well as target shooters.

I want a diverse staff.:smile:


----------



## rodney482

Thanks for all that applied.

Please have your app returned by the 20th.

I will then start making my selection.

I will be sending Contracts out on the 27th of July.

Again, Thanks you all very much for showing interest in our company.


----------



## engco231

Email sent thanks ken


----------



## ShootingABN!

This is great! Good luck to everyone!:darkbeer:


----------



## ohiohunter02

rodney,

whats the proposed specs on the 37" ATA model and when might it be available?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KPD007

One app. on its way to you Sir. Thank you for the opportunity. Very cool.

Regards,
KPD


----------



## rodney482

ohiohunter02 said:


> rodney,
> 
> whats the proposed specs on the 37" ATA model and when might it be available?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


37 ATA
320+ Guesstimating based off our 34"
65-80% LO adjustable
7BH
Limbs wont be as parallel

MSRP $799 for Ninja, AT edition...Target Colors $849.

We will also have some seriously cool custom bows.


----------



## ShootingABN!

custom bows?:darkbeer:


----------



## Karbon

An Athens up in Buffalo County sure would look good in some pics!


----------



## rodney482

ShootingABN! said:


> custom bows?:darkbeer:


by custom I mean some kick butt paint schemes and graphics.


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> by custom I mean some kick butt paint schemes and graphics.


Like the insane one from that "bet you aint seen this one thread" orange with flames on the limbs. That is one of the coolest bows I've seen. I was checking out some of the black to orange and black to silver fade in pics I've seen here on archery talk. 
Awesome looking bows!
I would love to see some other pics if they're out there. It almost makes me feel naughty to look at.:angel:


----------



## cartman308

Wow, i actually applied for a staff..... Hope to hear from you on the 27th! Not expecting to but I definatly won't if I didn't try. 

The Athens factory looks like a miniature version of where I work. A bit cleaner but pretty similar. 

good luck picking your shooters!! There's lots of great guys here at AT to pick through.


----------



## rodney482

alaz said:


> Like the insane one from that "bet you aint seen this one thread" orange with flames on the limbs. That is one of the coolest bows I've seen. I was checking out some of the black to orange and black to silver fade in pics I've seen here on archery talk.
> Awesome looking bows!
> I would love to see some other pics if they're out there. It almost makes me feel naughty to look at.:angel:


That bow belongs to one of the Engineers at Athens, but yes! bows like that.

Watch for either myself or Athens1 to post some pics of a really cool bow jason just had done.


----------



## engco231

application sent thanks again for the chance ken


----------



## supercopjason

cartman308 said:


> Wow, i actually applied for a staff..... Hope to hear from you on the 27th! Not expecting to but I definatly won't if I didn't try.
> 
> The Athens factory looks like a miniature version of where I work. A bit cleaner but pretty similar.
> 
> good luck picking your shooters!! There's lots of great guys here at AT to pick through.


Yeah it looks like my shop. Its so clean i often get asked if I have any business. 

I guess I can relax until the 27th. Now I think i'll go check my trail cam in preperation. I saw a good 6 tips on a young gentleman next to my stand.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Rodney,

are you going to leave a list of who you chose on the thread or you just going to suprise us with an email??


----------



## ricksmathew

Pm and email sent!

Thanks Athens Archery.


----------



## rodney482

ohiohunter02 said:


> Rodney,
> 
> are you going to leave a list of who you chose on the thread or you just going to suprise us with an email??


Archers selected will find out via an email with an attached contract.

Once I receive the contracts back I will start a new thread and the New Athens Assassins can post up.

Jason has already given me the green light to increase the number of shooters on Field staff. Which is gonna make my job alot easier.

Good luck to all.


----------



## silver bullet

Anxiousily waiting. How many individuals do you plan on selecting as staff shooters?


----------



## absolutecool

Too bad no womens bows yet....


----------



## rodney482

silver bullet said:


> Anxiousily waiting. How many individuals do you plan on selecting as staff shooters?




I am not at liberty to disclose that number....


----------



## rodney482

absolutecool said:


> Too bad no womens bows yet....


As soon as we get the shorter Dl's (26 and under), then I am going to run another Field staff program just for the ladies.

We should have them ready by the end of the year.

:smile:


----------



## 29innovator70

*Hopefully....*

Hopefully you're looking for someone from new york, I'm really impressed by this company and would love an opportunity to be on the staff.


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> Hopefully you're looking for someone from new york, I'm really impressed by this company and would love an opportunity to be on the staff.


We are looking at all states....:shade:


----------



## StrictBaptist

rodney482 said:


> I am not at liberty to disclose that number....


i sent an email, but never got a reply wiht the form to fill out?


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> Archers selected will find out via an email with an attached contract.
> 
> Once I receive the contracts back I will start a new thread and the New Athens Assassins can post up.
> 
> Jason has already given me the green light to increase the number of shooters on Field staff. Which is gonna make my job alot easier.
> 
> Good luck to all.


so my chances just increased from slime to maybe!!!! lol 

good luck siftin thought the applications! You'r probably gettin SLAMMED!

I'll drink a cold one for ya! :darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

Koontzy said:


> i sent an email, but never got a reply wiht the form to fill out?


PM sent


----------



## absolutecool

rodney482 said:


> As soon as we get the shorter Dl's (26 and under), then I am going to run another Field staff program just for the ladies.
> 
> We should have them ready by the end of the year.
> 
> :smile:


Well I am 26.5 so I fall kinda in between...lol....it is good that you will open things up for the ladies later though, very, very nice!!


----------



## rodney482

When I send out the Contracts on the 27th, It should be easier to open.

I wrote it with -97-2003 Word.

The Application was written with 2007 Word an I found out quick that some of you could not open it.
Rodney


----------



## mdierker

rodney482 said:


> When I send out the Contracts on the 27th, It should be easier to open.
> 
> I wrote it with -97-2003 Word.
> 
> The Application was written with 2007 Word an I found out quick that some of you could not open it.
> Rodney


yes, if you have a older version of word it wont open. If you follow the link over to microsoft's website they have a converter that will allow you to open and use the document

here is that link happy hunting!

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=941b3470-3ae9-4aee-8f43-c6bb74cd1466&displaylang=en


----------



## ohiohunter02

good luck to all that applied. Cant wait to see who is chosen to be on the staff....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

ohiohunter02 said:


> good luck to all that applied. Cant wait to see who is chosen to be on the staff....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Contracts will be sent via email on the 27th

Then we will be giving until the 31st of Aug to have the contract returned.

Packages will be shipped as we receive contracts back.

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Beastmaster

I'm gonna have zero fingernails left until the 27th.


----------



## Beastmaster

^
+---I can't wait to replace this picture on my avatar....if I get it.

-Steve



ohiohunter02 said:


> good luck to all that applied. Cant wait to see who is chosen to be on the staff....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silver bullet

How about letting us see some of those cool color target bows while we wait.


----------



## alaz

Beastmaster said:


> I'm gonna have zero fingernails left until the 27th.


I'm trying not to think about it...
too much:eek2:
Good luck to all!


----------



## alaz

silver bullet said:


> How about letting us see some of those cool color target bows while we wait.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=946920

There are some great target colors and bows on this link, if you have not seen it yet.


----------



## rodney482

alaz said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=946920
> 
> There are some great target colors and bows on this link, if you have not seen it yet.


Good work!!!!

:smile:


----------



## wicked1Joe

rodney482 said:


> Contracts will be sent via email on the 27th
> 
> Then we will be giving until the 31st of Aug to have the contract returned.
> 
> Packages will be shipped as we receive contracts back.
> 
> :smile::smile::smile::smile:



Hey Rodney,
My birthday is the 25th so don't forget my Birthday...would make a great present!:smile:


----------



## rodney482

909bowsniper said:


> Hey Rodney,
> My birthday is the 25th so don't forget my Birthday...would make a great present!:smile:


I am making a note...


----------



## onetohunt

Good luck to everyone. Just 6 more days!!!


----------



## 1confusedlx

email sent, still waiting on reply:ear:


----------



## Karbon

909bowsniper said:


> Hey Rodney,
> My birthday is the 25th so don't forget my Birthday...would make a great present!:smile:


Mines the 3rd. I'll be 33 on August 3rd.
My birthday is COOLER!


----------



## johnson21

my b day is today im 22 i one upped you LOL


----------



## wicked1Joe

Karbon said:


> Mines the 3rd. I'll be 33 on August 3rd.
> My birthday is COOLER!


Wanna bet...I'm older...


----------



## Blackbery Holow

lol. im definately excited about this. my demo bow is ready to rock and everyone that has shot it loves it. I see many orders coming soon.


----------



## cartman308

I've gone from being indifferent to about as nerve racked as a real job application!!!!! Don't have a bday soon though  lol

Good luck guys! Wish ya all the best!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## indiana redneck

*I am proud to be a part of the Athens team. Jason makes 1 hell of a bow & is constantly thinking about the next best thing. Jason is a down to earth guy & is great to work with. Rodney aint that bad either. Good luck to all who have applied.*


----------



## Beastmaster

909bowsniper said:


> Wanna bet...I'm older...


Hm. I feel old. All these young pups shooting...

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

1confusedlx said:


> email sent, still waiting on reply:ear:


PM sent


----------



## rodney482

indiana ******* said:


> *I am proud to be a part of the Athens team. Jason makes 1 hell of a bow & is constantly thinking about the next best thing. Jason is a down to earth guy & is great to work with. Rodney aint that bad either. Good luck to all who have applied.*




Indiana *******(lil' feller) is Athens official Animal killing machine. 

One of the very first Assassins:darkbeer:

Your right, Jason and the the RD dept have been very busy over the last 6 months.

Big things on the horizon:smile:


----------



## alaz

You mentioned a sight coming out, just curious if you can given any details:
is it single pin or multiple?
micro-adjust?

I like pics...
Figured worth a shot.:smile:


----------



## rodney482

alaz said:


> You mentioned a sight coming out, just curious if you can given any details:
> is it single pin or multiple?
> micro-adjust?
> 
> I like pics...
> Figured worth a shot.:smile:


5 pins 010 019 029
2 brackets one long one short
3rd axis on long bracket.
revoltionary lighting system

gonna be nice.

the hunting quiver is also going to be a nice addition to our lineup.


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

Karbon said:


> Mines the 3rd. I'll be 33 on August 3rd.
> My birthday is COOLER!



I'll be 36 on the 4th. Might not be as cool as the triple 3 theme you have going there Karbon, but my 7 month old will be able to help me eat my B-Day cake.


----------



## wicked1Joe

Beastmaster said:


> Hm. I feel old. All these young pups shooting...
> 
> -Steve



oh well I'm only 53 this year, I still feel like I am 29...
so for now I have the age thing beat!


----------



## Karbon

TX Rattlesnake said:


> I'll be 36 on the 4th. Might not be as cool as the triple 3 theme you have going there Karbon, but my 7 month old will be able to help me eat my B-Day cake.


Well...LOL...

My daughter turns 1 in the am...:darkbeer:

(really, she does)


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

Karbon said:


> Well...LOL...
> 
> My daughter turns 1 in the am...:darkbeer:
> 
> (really, she does)


Tell her HB from Texas for me.


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> 5 pins 010 019 029
> 2 brackets one long one short
> 3rd axis on long bracket.
> revoltionary lighting system
> 
> gonna be nice.
> 
> the hunting quiver is also going to be a nice addition to our lineup.


Exciting stuff.
Been good week so far, just an anxious wait.

Oh by the way
Happy b-day to all, kiddies included!:smile:


----------



## Karbon

Thanks bud.

Bad thing...I have to go to Boston today:thumbs_do


----------



## dpoutdoor

Anxiously awaiting


----------



## rodney482

I am no longer sending out applications, I have had several requests but the application period is over.

I am planning on having Phase 2 later on in the year.

It will be open to all, but I will be looking primarily for youth and ladies.

:smile:


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> I am no longer sending out applications, I have had several requests but the application period is over.
> 
> I am planning on having Phase 2 later on in the year.
> 
> It will be open to all, but I will be looking primarily for youth and ladies.
> 
> :smile:


Good luck with sorting through all of those resumes. I don't envy on this part!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

Good luck to everyone!:smile:


----------



## rodney482

I cant keep you guys waiting so long,,,,it just isnt right,

So I am going to work hard on this all week and start sending contracts via email on Friday the 24th.

So keep an eye on your inbox.


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> I cant keep you guys waiting so long,,,,it just isnt right,
> 
> So I am going to work hard on this all week and start sending contracts via email on Friday the 24th.
> 
> So keep an eye on your inbox.


Awesome news. 
It is cool to see everyone anxious.
Thanks!
Come on Friday!


----------



## rosserx3

*Email sent for nm*

Thanks for the opportunity! I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## tester84

Sweet! I really hope to hear from you friday!


----------



## ohiohunter02

friday cant get here soon enough. Good luck to everyone...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dpoutdoor

come on Friday, hoping to hear some good news!


----------



## bwhutr

*Ttt*

Seem like im always a day late and a dollar short. I buy all my bows from [email protected] and have shot the Athen also. And I'd rank in top 2 for sure. But since losing my job this year money is tight. Hate to have to break out the old bear whitetail two. But hay whatever works. Feel free to email me if anything opens back up. Thanks


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> I cant keep you guys waiting so long,,,,it just isnt right,
> 
> So I am going to work hard on this all week and start sending contracts via email on Friday the 24th.
> 
> So keep an eye on your inbox.


Man, were all a huge bundle of nerves! Watching the inbox and phone constantly!!!!

Hope all you guys get the good news friday!


----------



## ShootingABN!

As always top notch customer service!:teeth:





rodney482 said:


> I cant keep you guys waiting so long,,,,it just isnt right,
> 
> So I am going to work hard on this all week and start sending contracts via email on Friday the 24th.
> 
> So keep an eye on your inbox.


----------



## ricksmathew

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bohica

Friday??!!....that's it, I'm skipping the gym Friday. Til then I'll just ukey:


----------



## silver bullet

Just ordered an Accomplace 32 for my sister-in-law today. Thanks for the assistance Pam and Amanda. Great customer service is always appreciated.


----------



## 29innovator70

wow, the anticipation is killing me, Friday seems so far away!


----------



## supercopjason

Oh I cant wait until Friday maybe i'll have some good news after a bad day of work.


----------



## BoCoMo

Good luck to all that applied. Im just as excited as the rest of u. I look forward to shooting a athens bow even if i dont get chosen.


----------



## onetohunt

The bright side is we don't have to wait until the 27th to find out!!!


----------



## rodney482

silver bullet said:


> Just ordered an Accomplace 32 for my sister-in-law today. Thanks for the assistance Pam and Amanda. Great customer service is always appreciated.


Pam and Amanda are the backbone of the company, they do an excellent job of taking care of the customers.

If you ever have a question, comment or concern; just give them a call. 574-224-2300. Or you can shoot me a PM or an email, I check both dailey. 
[email protected]


----------



## BOHO

thats great of you Rodney to try and get the info out early. we are all waiting with high hopes. good luck to everyone.


----------



## Supershark

Is the one bow on the website all that they have?


----------



## rodney482

Supershark said:


> Is the one bow on the website all that they have?


Currently we have:

32" ATA Accomplice
34" ATA Accomplice

We have a 37" ATA coming out this fall.

We will also have a youth/ladies bow coming out very soon.

We also have 14 standard target colors and about 100 more colors that we can have done.


----------



## shaftgiver09

*I got my answer*

I have been waiting to see when the determination on staff shooters would be and have not check on it so I don't drive myself nuts thinking about it. So it got the best of me this morning and I had to check. I see Friday begins the notification process. Thanks Rodney for the opportunity and good luck to all that applied.

Phil


----------



## rodney482

I am going to start sending out Letters/contracts early Friday morning and will continue to send them through Sunday.

:smile:


----------



## alaz

Thanks for keeping everyone in the loop!
Says something about Athens as a company.:thumbs_up


----------



## Bohica

rodney482 said:


> Pam and Amanda are the backbone of the company, they do an excellent job of taking care of the customers.
> 
> If you ever have a question, comment or concern; just give them a call. 574-224-2300. Or you can shoot me a PM or an email, I check both dailey.
> [email protected]


+1 on that. I spoke with Pam about 2 weeks ago and she was very helpful and a pleasure to talk to!.


----------



## giddi1820

*Friday*

Man i can hardly wait! I hope I get one. Goodluck to everyone who applied.


----------



## rodney482

giddi1820 said:


> Man i can hardly wait! I hope I get one. Goodluck to everyone who applied.


:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## 29innovator70

Will we receive email notification either way?


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> Will we receive email notification either way?


If you do not receive a Contract via email that means you did not make the cut.

However; I will keep your application on file for a period of 1 year and during phase 2 you might get selected.

Phase 2 will be primarily for the ladies and youth but I might just pick out a few off the apps that didnt get in this time.

Phase 2 will take place this fall.


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

rodney482 said:


> Currently we have:
> 
> 32" ATA Accomplice
> 34" ATA Accomplice
> 
> We have a 37" ATA coming out this fall.
> 
> We will also have a youth/ladies bow coming out very soon.
> 
> We also have 14 standard target colors and about 100 more colors that we can have done.


Rodney, 

What will the BH be on the 37" ATA bow? 

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## rodney482

TX Rattlesnake said:


> Rodney,
> 
> What will the BH be on the 37" ATA bow?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jay


R&D tells me 7"


----------



## BoCoMo

rodney482 said:


> R&D tells me 7"


Thats the bad boy im waiting for. It should be a shooter for sure.


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> I am going to start sending out Letters/contracts early Friday morning and will continue to send them through Sunday.
> 
> :smile:


Fingers crossed for us all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> I am going to start sending out Letters/contracts early Friday morning and will continue to send them through Sunday.
> 
> :smile:


Drum row please..............................................:teeth:..........................................................................:slice:!!


----------



## bowmanhunter

this is exciting for sureGod bless and thanks for the opportunity. Hope I hear something


----------



## ShootingABN!

Yea, good luck to everyone! What a GREAT chance for everyone!:teeth:


----------



## ohiohunter02

man, friday is taking forever to get here.....Good luck to everyone.....:darkbeer:


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

rodney482 said:


> R&D tells me 7"


Good all around bow.


----------



## joe bridge

That 37'' sounds heaps mad!

Will that be the same IBO as the other 2 are?


----------



## alaz

joe bridge said:


> That 37'' sounds heaps mad!
> 
> Will that be the same IBO as the other 2 are?


Rodney offer some estimated information on post 66 of this thread.


----------



## rodney482

alaz said:


> Rodney offer some estimated information on post 66 of this thread.


the longer string is going to slow the bow down.

however the 34 ibo's just a little less than the 32 but one of our staff shooters got 330 IBO out of it by doing some master tuning.


----------



## goofy2788

rodney482 said:


> the longer string is going to slow the bow down.
> 
> however the 34 ibo's just a little less than the 32 but one of our staff shooters got 330 IBO out of it by doing some master tuning.



Hey Rodney I heard from a certain well known tuner that he was able to get quite a few more fps out of the one he left Nelsonville with.....and that's still with the stock strings....I can't wait to see what he's able to do with a custom set.

I'll stand by what I told you in Nelsonville.....out of all the bows I shot at the ATA show Athens was by far the best one!! For those of you who haven't had the pleasure of shooting one....FIND ONE AND TRY IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuck7413

Come on Rodney, it's gotta be Friday somewhere by now!


----------



## dpoutdoor

Is there anyone from Athens Archery gonna be at the Big Buck Expo in Greensboro NC this weekend?


----------



## tester84

Is it friday yet? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> the longer string is going to slow the bow down.
> 
> however the 34 ibo's just a little less than the 32 but one of our staff shooters got 330 IBO out of it by doing some master tuning.




37" ata with that kind of speed. Gonna make a great 3d rig. Looking forward!


----------



## rodney482

dpoutdoor said:


> Is there anyone from Athens Archery gonna be at the Big Buck Expo in Greensboro NC this weekend?


Sorry we are at the ASA Classic In GA:smile:


----------



## dpoutdoor

gonna be hard to sleep tonight, hopefully I'll hear some good news 2moro. Good Luck to all that entered!
Michael


----------



## rodney482

goofy2788 said:


> Hey Rodney I heard from a certain well known tuner that he was able to get quite a few more fps out of the one he left Nelsonville with.....and that's still with the stock strings....I can't wait to see what he's able to do with a custom set.
> 
> I'll stand by what I told you in Nelsonville.....out of all the bows I shot at the ATA show Athens was by far the best one!! For those of you who haven't had the pleasure of shooting one....FIND ONE AND TRY IT!!!!!!!!!!


We are looking forward to seeing what he can do with our bow....

Rodney


----------



## Karbon

Are we talking Deck here???


----------



## rodney482

here is a little taste of what we are doing with the Buck Commanders

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=970983


----------



## rodney482

Karbon said:


> Are we talking Deck here???


huh?


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

rodney482 said:


> here is a little tast of what we are doing with the Buck Commanders
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=970983


Sweet!:thumbs_up


----------



## ricksmathew

rodney482 said:


> huh?




As in Michael Deck of Terminal Velocity.


----------



## rodney482

ricksmathew said:


> As in Michael Deck of Terminal Velocity.


Hmmmmmmmmmmm

maybe....


----------



## cbryant11

rodney482 said:


> PM sent


i never received any paper work for the staff shooters either, are you not looking in arizona?


----------



## rodney482

cbryant11 said:


> i never received any paper work for the staff shooters either, are you not looking in arizona?


We would like to be in every state.

Applications were sent via Email.

PM with instructions sent.:smile:


----------



## trapper dan

Well now every one take a deep breath and get a good nights sleep this will all be over tommorrow. Ya I know thats easy to say. :shade:


----------



## rodney482

trapper dan said:


> Well now every one take a deep breath and get a good nights sleep this will all be over tommorrow. Ya I know thats easy to say. :shade:


Kinda starting to feel like Santa:smile:


----------



## tester84

rodney482 said:


> Kinda starting to feel like Santa:smile:


I'll put out some milk and cookies! lol Hope you leave me a good present!


----------



## 29innovator70

rodney482 said:


> Kinda starting to feel like Santa:smile:


Hopefully tomorrow will feel like christmas for me!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Will anyone sleep?:teeth:


----------



## Beastmaster

cbryant11 said:


> i never received any paper work for the staff shooters either, are you not looking in arizona?





rodney482 said:


> We would like to be in every state.
> 
> Applications were sent via Email.
> 
> PM with instructions sent.:smile:


I know I applied. I'm in Phoenix. And Rodney got my app...

-Steve (who's waiting with baited breath if he gets chosen....)


----------



## Beastmaster

ShootingABN! said:


> Will anyone sleep?:teeth:


I know I'm not gonna sleep well. I sincerely hope I get chosen. 

-Steve


----------



## ohiohunter02

I'd put out milk and cookies but i'd eat them all bcuz i'm so nervous, lol. Come on friday baby. Good luck boys ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cartman308

tester84 said:


> I'll put out some milk and cookies! lol Hope you leave me a good present!


Heck Ill leave a steak out for ya! 

And nope I won't sleep tonite....... I work nights...... Prolly won't sleep when I get home in the morning either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

I will start sending the Emails around 7AM.....:smile:


----------



## Bohica

SANTA??!! Well now I'm not sure whose more nervous, me or the reindeer.


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> I will start sending the Emails around 7AM.....:smile:


Dangit man! You don't want me to sleep at all do ya!!! I get home about 5!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okarcher

Glad you guys are going to be at the classic. I'll have to stop by and introduce myself and check out the bows first hand.


----------



## LXCON3

Karbon said:


> Are we talking Deck here???


Yea,

Mike has one right now. I talked to him a long time at Nelsonville about the Athens and not surprisingly, a lot of our tuning tactics are exactly the same. I really enjoyed meeting Mike and seeing him put his tuning hands on our bow. We'll see what he can do with it.


----------



## LXCON3

tester84 said:


> I'll put out some milk and cookies! lol Hope you leave me a good present!


:


Rodney482 is a cop. He likes DONUTS, not cookies:shade:


----------



## supercopjason

I read somewhere that Rodney will be e-mailing the selected Assassins from Friday thru Sunday. This is going to make a very jumpy weekend full of constant e-mail checks.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

I've shot one at our shop...very nice, I cant wait to see the 37incher....

Any North Florida boys interested in shooting one Clay Outdoors has them!


----------



## afhunter

I applied but I do not expect to make it. Very few military guys make it because we are gona all the time and do not have a great deal of time to travel as much as most. We will see but i am not holding my breathe.


----------



## Beastmaster

supercopjason said:


> I read somewhere that Rodney will be e-mailing the selected Assassins from Friday thru Sunday. This is going to make a very jumpy weekend full of constant e-mail checks.


Thank God I have a Blackberry!


----------



## bowmanhunter

18 minutes till Friday


----------



## cartman308

Beastmaster said:


> Thank God I have a Blackberry!


My crackberry will be on OT as well! Got me fingers crossed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## supercopjason

Well its offically Friday and no e-mails yet Im on pins and needles. 


Im just joking! Looking forward to checking my e-mail 100 more times today.


----------



## alaz

Friday morning!
Good luck all.


----------



## onetohunt

HEY RODNEY,
You up yet????:teeth::teeth:


----------



## cartman308

ARRRHHHHGGG!!! It's killing me. I'm gonna lay down! probaly not sleep though...... Don't know why i'm so worked up :cell:


----------



## ShootingABN!

....:darkbeer:


----------



## Beastmaster

It's Friday!!!!

Congrats to all those that made it!

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## johnson21

Well I found out my faite about 15 min ago.  just kidding I made it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuck7413

I just came back to my desk from breakfast and I had an email from Rodney! 
I am completely stoked right now.:darkbeer::darkbeer::wav:


----------



## dpoutdoor

Same here!! I got the good news just now, Now heading to the Greensboro Big Buck Expo. My day is starting out GREAT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

What a birthday present for me...made it also.:smile:
Thanks Rodney!:smile:


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

Just got my email also. 

Thanks Rodney!


----------



## giddi1820

*Athens Field staff*

Just opened my email and found out I made it. Didn't think how anxious I would get waiting to hear. Thank you Rodney and Jason, looking forward to representing Athens to the best of my ability. Congrats to everyone else who made it.


----------



## KPD007

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## supercopjason

Added a little touch to my sig block. I cant wait to share all the great things Athens Archery has coming out.


----------



## rodney482

I was very generous to my AT family!!!:smile:

Congrats to all that made it.

I am just about 90% done.


----------



## ricksmathew

Thank You Rodney and Athens Archery!! I will fix my signature when I get back from a long weekend!

Congrats to all who made the Team!


----------



## tester84

Woke up to some great news! I made it too! I am so happy right now! Glad to be part of a great company!


----------



## gobblemg

Congrats to all who made it. Thanks Rodney and Jason


----------



## Hollander

Thanks Rodney and all those at Athens for this great opportunity.

Also congratulations to all of you who have received or are yet to receive a spot.


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> I was very generous to my AT family!!!:smile:
> 
> Congrats to all that made it.
> 
> I am just about 90% done.


thanks Rodney and all the crew at Athens!!! I hope to do you guys proud! hmmmmm know anyone that wants to buys some rims and tires for a Tacoma :darkbeer:

I'll fix my sig and avatar soon.


----------



## shaftgiver09

*The search continues*

Congrats to all those who made the staff as for me the search continues to latch on with someone.


----------



## BTROCKS

*Thanks*

Thanks for the opportunity, hope to do the company justice.


----------



## rodney482

INFORMATION

If you want to pick up your bow at Athens you must contact Amanda after Aug1st and set up an appointment.

1-574-224-2300

Thank you, Rodney


----------



## missed1once

*Thanks Athens Team!*

A big thanks to Rodney and Athens Archery! I am having a hard time concentrating on work right now! Thank you so much for the chance to represent Athens Archery.
:darkbeer:
Looks like I need to edit my signature soon!


----------



## wicked1Joe

Congrats to EVERYONE:cheers:


----------



## ohiohunter02

Thank you Rodney and Jason. Got the good news this morning. Will represent Athens loud and proud in NE Ohio...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chuck7413

Like others have said, I need to edit my signature line. Can I be the Self Appointed Captain of Team Athens NJ?


----------



## rodney482

I encourage all Staf shooters to join:smile:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=200


----------



## Beastmaster

I wanted to thank Rodney for all of his work in this. I can't imagine the email and paper overload he went through today.

One thing that I would like to recommend:

Once all the staff shooters are notified, could it be possible to send out a list of fellow shooters and their locations to everyone via email?

The reason is due to this: If you live in a state that doesn't have a dealer, you and your fellow shooters in that state can mutually support each other.

I, for one, would love to see all the Athens Assassins get together and shoot in various tournaments and leagues. Or - (using the Phoenix area as an example) have the manpower split up to maximize exposure, with one shooter hitting leagues in north Maricopa County, another hitting the leagues in south Maricopa County, etc....

Also - if you shoot out of state, you can also meet up with other staff shooters. 

Just a thought...

-Steve


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Made the cut, thanks Rodney.


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

*Tx*

Are there anymore from TX on the list?


----------



## SteveID

I'm in! I'm going to get a group started on here so we can all keep in contact. Also, lets make sure we all get in at the Athens forums if you aren't already!

Thanks Rodney!!!


----------



## jmh0411

*Field Staff Members*

A big "*THANK YOU*" to Rodney and Jason for letting me become a *ATHENS FIELD STAFF MEMBER* for the upcoming 09' and 2010' season! I will represent Athens Archery the best I know how. To all of the fellow Staff Members "hello" and welcome to the "ASSASSIN" family!


----------



## Medichunter

Well I'm in Texas and have had no email as of yet. Guess I didn't make the cut. Who knows the day is young.


----------



## SteveID

Beastmaster said:


> I wanted to thank Rodney for all of his work in this. I can't imagine the email and paper overload he went through today.
> 
> One thing that I would like to recommend:
> 
> Once all the staff shooters are notified, could it be possible to send out a list of fellow shooters and their locations to everyone via email?
> 
> The reason is due to this: If you live in a state that doesn't have a dealer, you and your fellow shooters in that state can mutually support each other.
> 
> I, for one, would love to see all the Athens Assassins get together and shoot in various tournaments and leagues. Or - (using the Phoenix area as an example) have the manpower split up to maximize exposure, with one shooter hitting leagues in north Maricopa County, another hitting the leagues in south Maricopa County, etc....
> 
> Also - if you shoot out of state, you can also meet up with other staff shooters.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> -Steve


That's a great idea Beast! A list of who and where and their contact info would be very helpful.


----------



## Beastmaster

SteveID said:


> That's a great idea Beast! A list of who and where and their contact info would be very helpful.


Not a problem. There's a few reasons why I'm recommending it.

1) Athens isn't an upstart company like another one being broadly discussed - it's established. However, their retail sales chain is still being established.

2) The pro shop I go to and at shoot at is rather open. They will allow people to bring in any bow and will work on any bow. If you're experienced, you can even use their presses and other tools to work on your bow. Other shops are somewhat more restrictive. If you don't buy the bow from them, you can't use their equipment and/or they won't even look at you.

Finding out people in your neck of the woods that has the tools to work on the bow will help the field staff out immensely. 

I, for one, will have an open invitation to any Athens staff shooter who is in my area; whoever needs a press and other tools can come over to my house and use my bench and my backyard lane. I have a great relationship with the pro shop, but I don't want to abuse it either.

3) Numbers and organization impress people. It's a marketing thing.

4) We have to support each other. Tips, tuning tweaks, whatever. We can't if we don't have information on each other.

Just my thoughts....
-Steve


----------



## Scott07/OH

I made it also! Thanks Rodney, I appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## rodney482

Staff shooters, I have already created a social group right here on AT

Also once Contracts are returned I will compile a list and a mass email for information distribution.

We wold like to have all Contracts back by the end of Aug.

I check my PM's and Email several times a day.

Communication is the key to keeping this program running smooth and I ill do my very best.


----------



## rodney482

Athens Social Group

click this link

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=200


----------



## Medichunter

Woohooo made the cut! Thanks so much. I'm looking forward to this next year of hunting for sure now, and can't forget the indoor spots! lol


----------



## giddi1820

*congrats*

My contract is signed and on it's already in the mail. Can hardly wait for the gear to arrive. Looking forward to talking to the rest of the staffers and hopefully meeting some of you soon.



Don


----------



## wicked1Joe

SteveID said:


> I'm in! I'm going to get a group started on here so we can all keep in contact. Also, lets make sure we all get in at the Athens forums if you aren't already!
> 
> Thanks Rodney!!!


I am already in the Athens forum same name...
Congrats to all!


----------



## silver bullet

Just found at the great news, I will be one of the staff shooters from PA. I look forward to working with Athens and trying to get the maximum exposure possible for the company. I appreciate the oppurtunity and would like to thank the Athens family.


----------



## chuck7413

909bowsniper said:


> I am already in the Athens forum same name...
> Congrats to all!


Same here. I just registered on the Athens forum as chuck7413.


----------



## alaz

Finally got a chance to sit down today.
Congrats to all that made it. Would love to touch base with any local PA/NY/NJ guys on the team.
Thanks Rodney and Jason!
Looking forward to an exciting year!


----------



## cbryant11

will it really take 30 days to get our package in from the reciept of our paperwork?.......man i gotta get that back quickly then


----------



## alaz

909bowsniper said:


> I am already in the Athens forum same name...
> Congrats to all!


Same here.
Congrats again! Exciting times!


----------



## Beastmaster

cbryant11 said:


> will it really take 30 days to get our package in from the reciept of our paperwork?.......man i gotta get that back quickly then


Hehe...glad you asked that and not me.

But - I'd rather wait for my bow to be made to order.


----------



## rodney482

cbryant11 said:


> will it really take 30 days to get our package in from the reciept of our paperwork?.......man i gotta get that back quickly then


30 Days is max.

Please keep in mind we have X amount of staff shooter bows to build along with bows already ordered.

We also ordered shirts and hats and we dont have them yet.

Lots of variables.

We will do our best to have the bows out ASAP.

Rodney


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> 30 Days is max.
> 
> Please keep in mind we have X amount of staff shooter bows to build along with bows already ordered.
> 
> We also ordered shirts and hats and we dont have them yet.
> 
> Lots of variables.
> 
> We will do our best to have the bows out ASAP.
> 
> Rodney


Thanks for the heads up.
Answered my question.


----------



## afhunter

Man, I cannot wait to get to work and see. I have an hour and a half. It is killing me.


----------



## 2cold1

Thank you Rodney and Jason. Just wanted to express my appreciation to Athens Archery for making me part of the family. Congrats to all who made the staff.


----------



## chuck7413

alaz said:


> Finally got a chance to sit down today.
> Congrats to all that made it. Would love to touch base with any local PA/NY/NJ guys on the team.
> Thanks Rodney and Jason!
> Looking forward to an exciting year!


Well, I am in Central NJ. Where in PA are you located?


----------



## alaz

chuck7413 said:


> Well, I am in Central NJ. Where in PA are you located?


I am in North East PA. I was down by Hope, NJ today. I work in Orange County NY.


----------



## 29innovator70

I will be representing the upstate New York area! Thanks Rodney and everyone else at Athens for this awesome opportunity, I can't wait to start spreading the word!


----------



## wicked1Joe

Is there is anyone else in California...if so let me know..
Thanks


----------



## Bohica

WOW!!.....I'm truly humbled and speechless. Thank you Rodney, Jason, and the whole crew at Athens Archery. I will do my best to represent and spread the Athens cheer .

Congrats to all my fellow staff shooters who made the cut.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Great news! Thanks Athens!:teeth:


----------



## j82higgs

i've never had so many butterflies in my stomach. nervous, excited, and anxious! almost as good as having that once in a lifetime deer within 30yrds of my treestand!! thanks jason, rodney for the oppertunity to shoot for one of the best if not the best up and coming bow manufactures


----------



## Blackbery Holow

:teeth:I made it..


----------



## BoCoMo

I got my e-mail too. Thank u rodney and athens. I will do my best.


----------



## afhunter

Im in!! Thank you Athens! Look foward to working with a great company.


----------



## rodney482

BoCoMo said:


> I got my e-mail too. Thank u rodney and athens. I will do my best.


When Jason told me I could double the number of staff shooters I knew several of you would be very happy.

I did place alot of hours in this program, but making so many archers happy was well worth the time spent.


----------



## LXCON3

rodney482 said:


> When Jason told me I could double the number of staff shooters I knew several of you would be very happy.
> 
> I did place alot of hours in this program, but making so many archers happy was was well worth the time spent.


Thanks Rod, I'm glad I made it. I would love to meet you someday. I are somewhat of a superstar.:shade:


----------



## ShootingABN!

rodney482 said:


> When Jason told me I could double the number of staff shooters I knew several of you would be very happy.
> 
> I did place alot of hours in this program, but making so many archers happy was was well worth the time spent.


Thanks for those hours! Helped alot of us!:shade:


----------



## rodney482

LXCON3 said:


> Thanks Rod, I'm glad I made it. I would love to meet you someday. I are somewhat of a superstar.:shade:


Look its one of the Original Athens Assassins....:shade:

If any of the Field Staff should ever need a tuning tip or advice on the proper set up on ANY bow....Just shoot LXCON3 a PM...He is the real deal when it comes to SuperTuning a bow.

I have watched him work his magic.

As a matter of fact he will be SuperTuning both of my Accomplices.


----------



## indiana redneck

*Guys it's the truth LXCON3 is a super tuner he works magic on them Athens bows he has hooked many bows up for me. But im sure he will give the Athens guys a 1/2 off discount.*


----------



## rodney482

indiana ******* said:


> *Guys it's the truth LXCON3 is a super tuner he works magic on them Athens bows he has hooked many bows up for me. But im sure he will give the Athens guys a 1/2 off discount.*


An here is another one of the Original Assassins,,,******* isnt much for shootin foam or paper but when it comes to hunting its game on....and man can he lay the smack down on the deer....as long as it isnt raining:smile:

Get ******* and Lxcon3 together and you are in for pure entertainment.


----------



## indiana redneck

*Thanks for the comment Rod i sure did enjoy myself with all you guys last weekend & im sure you did to.*


----------



## BoCoMo

rodney482 said:


> When Jason told me I could double the number of staff shooters I knew several of you would be very happy.
> 
> I did place alot of hours in this program, but making so many archers happy was well worth the time spent.


 Funny how u picked me to quote. So whats that mean? I wouldnt of made the cut untill jason said u could pic more? 

I do appreciate everything that u have done in the application process. I look forward to working w/ u and everybody at athens.


----------



## rodney482

indiana ******* said:


> *Thanks for the comment Rod i sure did enjoy myself with all you guys last weekend & im sure you did to.*


let me see

National Shoot.....$40
B-dubs and UFC 100....$35

Fidning out that LXCON3 has to use a sound machine to go nighty night
Priceless


Yeah it was alot of fun!!!


----------



## alaz

Would love to know what spine arrow guys are shooting on the accomplice at 70#.


----------



## rodney482

BoCoMo said:


> Funny how u picked me to quote. So whats that mean? I wouldnt of made the cut untill jason said u could pic more?
> 
> I do appreciate everything that u have done in the application process. I look forward to working w/ u and everybody at athens.


Yep you were at the bottom of the pile......

There were so many great applications (INCLUDING YOURS) it was going to be very hard to pick..Jason made it much easier.

the hardest part of this process was having to answer the emails I received from Archers wanting to know why they did not get on.

Like I said earlier we will be doing a second Phase, and if given the green light I will be picking a few more archers that applied this time.


----------



## BoCoMo

I was just joking w/ ya. I pumped to get on aboard anyway possible.


I dont envy u at all. It would be hard turning people down that have the same love for archery we do.


----------



## Bohica

I think I finally exhaled....ukey:


----------



## LXCON3

LXCON3 said:


> Thanks Rod, I'm glad I made it. I would love to meet you someday. I are somewhat of a superstar.:shade:


I meant YOU are somewhat of a SUPERSTAR, ROD. I just get so nervous when I type a message to a man of your stature.


----------



## LXCON3

rodney482 said:


> Look its one of the Original Athens Assassins....:shade:
> 
> If any of the Field Staff should ever need a tuning tip or advice on the proper set up on ANY bow....Just shoot LXCON3 a PM...He is the real deal when it comes to SuperTuning a bow.
> 
> I have watched him work his magic.
> 
> As a matter of fact he will be SuperTuning both of my Accomplices.




Rod you know our deal with your bows. It's called "A Bow For A Buck" program. I tune your Accomplice and then I come to your property and take one of your mature bucks. I will offer this same program to any of the new Assassins that have top notch white tail property.:shade:


----------



## rodney482

LXCON3 said:


> I meant YOU are somewhat of a SUPERSTAR, ROD. I just get so nervous when I type a message to a man of your stature.


If you would like me to autograph your bow all ya gotta do is ask...stop beating around the bush...

you need to shoot the R-100 with us.


----------



## rodney482

LXCON3 said:


> Rod you know our deal with your bows. It's called "A Bow For A Buck" program. I tune your Accomplice and then I come to your property and take one of your mature bucks. I will offer this same program to any of the new Assassins that have top notch white tail property.:shade:


what kind of tuning can I get for maybe a trophy ground squirrel hunt..peak of the squirrel rut??


----------



## LXCON3

alaz said:


> Would love to know what spine arrow guys are shooting on the accomplice at 70#.



28" V Force 350 spine with a 100 grain BH @ 70#'s and a 30"DL


----------



## LXCON3

rodney482 said:


> what kind of tuning can I get for maybe a trophy ground squirrel hunt..peak of the squirrel rut??


I'll get your cams to hit the draw stops at full draw to within at least 1/2" of each other. That leads to excellent BH flight. One arrow at the bottom of the Block target and the next one at the top of the target. I call it the "Russian Roulette Tune" , because you never know what arrow is going to hit the spot and kill the animal and what arrow is going to let the animal live yet another day.:wink: I'll hook you up just like that for your ground squirrels.


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Tell'em Chad, that sounds like a good deal for a trophy squirrel, but if they want one of your famous "Sausage Tunes", lol, it is gonna cost them a mature buck!


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Any of ya'll going up for the R-100, we will be there on Sat. but I will be going up on Monday to help set targets, especially now that my job was generous enough to let me officially retire:teeth: and make me a 34 year old full time student, lol!


----------



## LXCON3

X-SHOOTER said:


> Tell'em Chad, that sounds like a good deal for a trophy squirrel, but if they want one of your famous "Sausage Tunes", lol, it is gonna cost them a mature buck!


That's what I'm talking about Mike. I need that BIG BUCK


----------



## LXCON3

X-SHOOTER said:


> Any of ya'll going up for the R-100, we will be there on Sat. but I will be going up on Monday to help set targets, especially now that my job was generous enough to let me officially retire:teeth: and make me a 34 year old full time student, lol!


I'll probably go up at the end of the day Saturday and Sunday for PR support of Bass and Bucks and Athens. See you there Mike


----------



## BOHO

Just as everyone else I am thrilled to be associated with Rodney and Athens Archery for this up coming year. I feel it will be a huge success. Congrats to all involved


----------



## johnson21

Is there anyone from CO besides me??


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> When Jason told me I could double the number of staff shooters I knew several of you would be very happy.
> 
> I did place alot of hours in this program, but making so many archers happy was well worth the time spent.


I'm sure that helped my chances a great deal!!! I can't tell you guys how happy I am to be a part of this team!! 

I'm gonna try to hold down the West Virginia front as best I can! Fell free to email me or PM me anytime you guys want! 

Looking forward to an exciting year of archery and meeting as many of you guys as I can. Me and 909bowsniper is already trying to figure out how to get together and sticks some piggies!!


----------



## rodney482

I have had several ask about Camo.

Athens uses Next Vista camo.

It looks awesome on our bows.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Contract is in the mail!:teeth:


----------



## johnh1720

*staff shooter*

Got the good news this morning. I would like to thank Rodney and Jason for this great opportunity.


----------



## giddi1820

*Christmas in July*

Is it just me or does it feel like Christmas in July to the rest of the new assassins as well?:teeth:


----------



## wicked1Joe

giddi1820 said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like Christmas in July to the rest of the new assassins as well?:teeth:


Yeah for sure...
Made a great B-Day present for me...:smile:


----------



## ohiohunter02

giddi1820 said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like Christmas in July to the rest of the new assassins as well?:teeth:


Yes it does.... I can't wait till payday on friday so I cant get my contract in the mail. I wanna start shooting my new toy so bad... :shade:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the Athens crew!:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

Q and A because I have had several

Q. Can I order a color other than what is offered.

A. No, we wanted to keep all the Staff bows the same (with the exception of camo limbs)

Q. When will the 37" bow be ready

A. I am told fall.

Q. How long will it take to get my bow?

A. The contract starts Aug 1st, we will fill your order within 30 days or sooner.

Q. When will the sight and quiver be ready?

A. I was told end of Aug or Early Sept.

Q. Can I pick up my bow at Athens?

A. Yes, but you have to set up an appointment with Amanda or Pam on or after Aug3rd. 574-224-2300

Q. Can my second bow be a Buck Commander bow?

A. Yes, it can be any bow we offer.

Q. Color of strings?

A. On the 32 the standard is OR/BLK 
On the target 34 standard is Blk/Gry
On the 34 camo or Blk standard is (I dont know but will find out) I think it is Or/Blk

Q. What is the price of the sight and quiver

A. The price has not been set yet.


----------



## rodney482

When Field Staff gets ready to make future orders, they are to be done through Athens Headquarters.

By Calling Athens at 574-224-2300

Sorry folks but you can not pass an order on through me.:smile:

If any of you should have any question, I will either have the answer or will get the answer for you.

Thank you, Rodney


----------



## ShootingABN!

LOL your Team is full of questions. As always you are pot on to answer!

Oh and remember VA I'm an Athens dealer also!

Thanks
Rodney!


----------



## 29innovator70

Thanks Rodney, I think I speak for everyone when I say that you have been very helpful!


----------



## chuck7413

29innovator70 said:


> Thanks Rodney, I think I speak for everyone when I say that you have been very helpful!


+1 
Thanks Rodney


----------



## indiana redneck

*When will my quiver & my custom 1pin slider be ready Rod????? I want answers now.:shade:*


----------



## rodney482

indiana ******* said:


> *When will my quiver & my custom 1pin slider be ready Rod????? I want answers now.:shade:*




You're lucky that I find you very entertaining...:smile:


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Any Western Pa guys give me a shout. Maybe we can get together after we get the bows and compair notes and tuning ideas. Also I shoot MBO and wouldnt mind putting a Athens Team together for Next yrs triple crown in the IBO. Congrats to all and i know I will be waiting on pins and needle for the new gear. Then I will have my order in for the 37 asap, so i can shoot it spots all winter long and have it ready for 3ds in 2010.


----------



## alaz

giddi1820 said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like Christmas in July to the rest of the new assassins as well?:teeth:


I know what you mean! Just great on so many levels!


----------



## alaz

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Any Western Pa guys give me a shout. Maybe we can get together after we get the bows and compair notes and tuning ideas. Also I shoot MBO and wouldnt mind putting a Athens Team together for Next yrs triple crown in the IBO. Congrats to all and i know I will be waiting on pins and needle for the new gear. Then I will have my order in for the 37 asap, so i can shoot it spots all winter long and have it ready for 3ds in 2010.


I am in NE Pa. I agree with the 37" idea, my thoughts exactly! I can not wait to see it!
:teeth:


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

rodney482 said:


> Have I mentioned that Athens Archery will be paying out Contingency money in 2010???
> 
> We at Athens feel its time to put $ back in the pockets of archers.
> 
> Watch for future updates on the contingency program.


Thats Great to Hear Rodney, I didnt even see this when I sent in my application for Staff. I just love the bows. I was rereading the thread to find the link to the group you formed and seen the Contingency program plan. I for one shoot hard core 3-ds and love a carrot at the end of my stick, LMOA


----------



## ohiohunter02

ARCHERYEXPERT,

where at in Wester PA are you?


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

ohiohunter02 said:


> ARCHERYEXPERT,
> 
> where at in Wester PA are you?


Ellwood City/New Castle Area


----------



## ohiohunter02

Ah ok. I go to Acorn Archery quite often in New Castle.....


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I know Bob well, he has set me up with alot of bows over the years. We should meet up there when we get the hunting rigs in and compare notes. Do you shoot 3d's?


----------



## slackster

Rodney,

Met you guys at Rocky in Nelsonville on Sat. along with my buddies that are guides at a local outfitter. Got my hands on the bow at TVArchery. All I can say is WOW!!!!! very nice bow. Also shot them at the ATA show and was impressed with them then as well. You guys have a really nice quality product that you are producing at a price that is a very nice price point in a high retail market anymore for a quality bow. Can't wait to see your future products. I am sure they will be awesome.

Best wishes and continued success


----------



## roybivins

I just checked my email and guess what was waiting on me!! Thanks Rodney for the oppurtunity, cant wait to shoot some of these bows!


----------



## rodney482

slackster said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Met you guys at Rocky in Nelsonville on Sat. along with my buddies that are guides at a local outfitter. Got my hands on the bow at TVArchery. All I can say is WOW!!!!! very nice bow. Also shot them at the ATA show and was impressed with them then as well. You guys have a really nice quality product that you are producing at a price that is a very nice price point in a high retail market anymore for a quality bow. Can't wait to see your future products. I am sure they will be awesome.
> 
> Best wishes and continued success


It was nice meeting you guys!

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## LCA

*get this...*

ooops didn' realize i was late getting in the game.


----------



## Beastmaster

I can't wait. I'm actually drooling.

Anyone else from Arizona get in? I know of one other (Carl) and one that roams in and out of Arizona (909).

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

A couple of other questions...

1) Which bow presses are recommended?

2) Do we need to turn back the bow a few turns?

3) Aw, heck - I'll ask. Is there any manuals and some such that we all can drool over while we wait?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## cartman308

Any other West Virginia guys out there? I'd love to get back into 3d! I been out of it for a long time. Now I have a reason that I have to! lol

Yeah! A manual to drool all over while we wait for our bows!!! That's an awesome idea!!!

I'm pumped up!!! Contract will be mailed out early this week!


----------



## lefty9000

*I'm In !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*

Will get mycontract in ASAP!! Can't wait to get started shooting, and I'm eagerly awaiting the 37" bow.
Thanks for the opportunity Rodney!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Beastmaster said:


> A couple of other questions...
> 
> 1) Which bow presses are recommended?
> 
> 2) Do we need to turn back the bow a few turns?
> 
> 3) Aw, heck - I'll ask. Is there any manuals and some such that we all can drool over while we wait?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


1) I use the EZ press from Last Chance Archery works with any bow really.

2) Out of the box runs 1-2lbs over, so a 1/4 turn will put you on lbs:slice:

3) They have warranty cards, I have yet to see an owners manuals, Athens has a sales or info flyer. I might try and scane that later today. Only has the 32" on it.

Great shooting bows for sure.

Go Athens!


----------



## LCA

*im in..*

thanks for the opportunity rodney, going to fill this thing in and get it back to you


----------



## j82higgs

looks like athens choose a good group of people!! I hope to meet as many as i can in the future!


----------



## indiana redneck

slackster said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Met you guys at Rocky in Nelsonville on Sat. along with my buddies that are guides at a local outfitter. Got my hands on the bow at TVArchery. All I can say is WOW!!!!! very nice bow. Also shot them at the ATA show and was impressed with them then as well. You guys have a really nice quality product that you are producing at a price that is a very nice price point in a high retail market anymore for a quality bow. Can't wait to see your future products. I am sure they will be awesome.
> 
> Best wishes and continued success


*It was nice talking with you guys at Rocky & me & Chad for sure want to get ahold of you guys & plan a hunt for next year. PM me with some contact info if you would.*


----------



## LXCON3

Beastmaster said:


> A couple of other questions...
> 
> 1) Which bow presses are recommended?
> 
> 2) Do we need to turn back the bow a few turns?
> 
> 3) Aw, heck - I'll ask. Is there any manuals and some such that we all can drool over while we wait?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve




Lets just put it this way, I went over to Athens last year with my Last Chance Power Press and Jason loved it so much, he still has it and and we negotiated a deal on it. I went out and bought another Last Chance EZ Press. If you are not pressing dozens of bows a day there is no need for the Power Press and Jason could use it to its full potential in the factory more than I could in my tuning room pressing one bow every few days. 

You can leave the bow bottomed out, or just a hair from the bottom, it doesn't make a difference. Just make sure the cams are synced with each other and adjust the rotation of the synced cams to get the most speed out of your set-up.

I don't know anything about the manuals, or a tuning guide. Just eyeball the rest windage from behind the bow. Set the center of the arrow in the center of the rest mounting hole at 90 deg. or just a hair nock high and then go walk-back tune the rest for your center shot. Thats the basics and that is where I start with the Athens's or any other Binary or two cam bow.

You can do all this at home and it is more than 90% of all the archery shops will do to your bow. Except for Bass and Bucks, in Wabash Indiana, of course.:wink:


----------



## SteveID

I need to get my papers in PRONTO!!!


----------



## cbryant11

i am trying to decide on the 32 and 34 inch but i was wondering were i could find specs on the 34 so i can compare it too the 32. cbryant


----------



## ohiohunter02

Rodney,

Got a question for ya. 

After we get our contracts signed and sent back in, is someone going to email us letting us know that our paperwork and payment has been recieved?


----------



## indiana redneck

LXCON3 said:


> Lets just put it this way, I went over to Athens last year with my Last Chance Power Press and Jason loved it so much, he still has it and and we negotiated a deal on it. I went out and bought another Last Chance EZ Press. If you are not pressing dozens of bows a day there is no need for the Power Press and Jason could use it to its full potential in the factory more than I could in my tuning room pressing one bow every few days.
> 
> You can leave the bow bottomed out, or just a hair from the bottom, it doesn't make a difference. Just make sure the cams are synced with each other and adjust the rotation of the synced cams to get the most speed out of your set-up.
> 
> I don't know anything about the manuals, or a tuning guide. Just eyeball the rest windage from behind the bow. Set the center of the arrow in the center of the rest mounting hole at 90 deg. or just a hair nock high and then go walk-back tune the rest for your center shot. Thats the basics and that is where I start with the Athens's or any other Binary or two cam bow.
> 
> You can do all this at home and it is more than 90% of all the archery shops will do to your bow. Except for Bass and Bucks, in Wabash Indiana, of course.:wink:


*Yeah Chad you are sure right Bass & Bucks will go beyond what most shops & tuners will do for you & get you fixed up right the 1st time.:thumbs_up*


----------



## Karbon

What speeds are you guys getting with the 32 or 34?


----------



## rodney482

ohiohunter02 said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Got a question for ya.
> 
> After we get our contracts signed and sent back in, is someone going to email us letting us know that our paperwork and payment has been recieved?


Yes it will be in the form of a big box sent via USPS:smile:

ok ok

They will contact me and then I will send emails....:smile:


----------



## ohiohunter02

rodney482 said:


> Yes it will be in the form of a big box sent via USPS:smile:
> 
> ok ok
> 
> They will contact me and then I will send emails....:smile:


lol ok, got ya.....:shade:


I knew it was kind of a dumb question but I was bored and had to ask......:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

ohiohunter02 said:


> lol ok, got ya.....:shade:
> 
> 
> I knew it was kind of a dumb question but I was bored and had to ask......:darkbeer:


No, it was actually a very good question.

I just sent an email to Athens with instructions.


----------



## Beastmaster

LXCON3 said:


> Lets just put it this way, I went over to Athens last year with my Last Chance Power Press and Jason loved it so much, he still has it and and we negotiated a deal on it. I went out and bought another Last Chance EZ Press. If you are not pressing dozens of bows a day there is no need for the Power Press and Jason could use it to its full potential in the factory more than I could in my tuning room pressing one bow every few days.
> 
> You can leave the bow bottomed out, or just a hair from the bottom, it doesn't make a difference. Just make sure the cams are synced with each other and adjust the rotation of the synced cams to get the most speed out of your set-up.
> 
> I don't know anything about the manuals, or a tuning guide. Just eyeball the rest windage from behind the bow. Set the center of the arrow in the center of the rest mounting hole at 90 deg. or just a hair nock high and then go walk-back tune the rest for your center shot. Thats the basics and that is where I start with the Athens's or any other Binary or two cam bow.
> 
> You can do all this at home and it is more than 90% of all the archery shops will do to your bow. Except for Bass and Bucks, in Wabash Indiana, of course.:wink:


Are there any timing dots or stuff like that on the cams?

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Are there any timing dots or stuff like that on the cams?
> 
> -Steve


Yes there are

I will let LXCON3 tell you about it...He loves the tuning stuff.


----------



## dpoutdoor

I see alot of the staff shooters are wanting the 34" model, Are most of you setting them up for tournament shooting or hunting? Im leaning toward the 32", is one better than the other?


----------



## NY911

You guys are very blessed to have a great Coordinator like Rodney.


----------



## Karbon

Athens Archery and all the Staff,

I want to personally thank Athens for the generous offers sent to so many.
I hope all staff members represent Athens to the best of their abilities. I hope Athens in turn ends up a very successful and competitive archery company in the future. With the bows and products Athens developed, it is easy to view this as a probability not a possibility.

Good luck to Athens and all of the Assassins!

Karbon


----------



## J-Daddy

NYBowhunter911 said:


> You guys are very blessed to have a great Coordinator like Rodney.


Dan you are right there "for once, lol"...Rodney is really on the ball with stuff, anything you need he is right on the job and gets it taken care of ASAP. I've delt with numerous rep's from other companies and none of them have been as prompt as Rodney when it comes to getting things done for the Staffers. Heck from the time I sent him an email asking about the Field Staff to the time I got the "Congrats" email was maybe a grand total of 1 hour. That was him sending me the application to fill out, me filling it out and emailing it back to him, him reviewing it and getting back to me with the congrats and the contract. He gets it done and doesnt screw around for weeks at a time!!!!
Rodney is the man.


----------



## NY911

A good rep makes the program, no doubt...I too am blessed with mine!


----------



## rodney482

dpoutdoor said:


> I see alot of the staff shooters are wanting the 34" model, Are most of you setting them up for tournament shooting or hunting? Im leaning toward the 32", is one better than the other?


I have been shooting the 32 in competition and it has served me quite well,,these bows just about shoot themselves.

By being on Bass and Bucks staff I have the luxury of shooting just about everything on the market. There are some very good bows out there but I choose Athens.

I am going to build a bow for my WY muley/antelope hunt and I am going to use the 34" ATA bow for the platform.


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> Dan you are right there "for once, lol"...Rodney is really on the ball with stuff, anything you need he is right on the job and gets it taken care of ASAP. I've delt with numerous rep's from other companies and none of them have been as prompt as Rodney when it comes to getting things done for the Staffers. Heck from the time I sent him an email asking about the Field Staff to the time I got the "Congrats" email was maybe a grand total of 1 hour. That was him sending me the application to fill out, me filling it out and emailing it back to him, him reviewing it and getting back to me with the congrats and the contract. He gets it done and doesnt screw around for weeks at a time!!!!
> Rodney is the man.


You guys are too kind!!!


I have been a staff shooter for several companies and as a shooter I learned quickly that communication is the key to keeping your staff satisfied.

Rodney


----------



## dpoutdoor

Why are you choosing the 34" for your muley setup? I will be hunting everything, from rats to Caribou, also got an Elk hunt coming up. which would you suggest? Also will be hunting from a treestand alot for whitetails.
Thankyou


----------



## rodney482

dpoutdoor said:


> Why are you choosing the 34" for your muley setup? I will be hunting everything, from rats to Caribou, also got an Elk hunt coming up. which would you suggest? Also will be hunting from a treestand alot for whitetails.
> Thankyou


I find that a longer ATA bow shoots a little better for me at 60 yds. 



With all of that being said, I was shooting my 32 (which is set up for foam) at 60 yds last night and I was going to take pictures of the groups but I could hardly believe them myself so...:smile:


----------



## rodney482

dpoutdoor said:


> Why are you choosing the 34" for your muley setup? I will be hunting everything, from rats to Caribou, also got an Elk hunt coming up. which would you suggest? Also will be hunting from a treestand alot for whitetails.
> Thankyou


to answer your question.

There is only an inch added on each end of the riser, the BH is the same and the speed is the same.

Either bow will serve you great.


----------



## dpoutdoor

ok thanks, I was thinking the shorter would be better for treestand setups, but 2" really wont make that much of a difference, how much more does the 34" weigh than the 32"


----------



## rodney482

dpoutdoor said:


> ok thanks, I was thinking the shorter would be better for treestand setups, but 2" really wont make that much of a difference, how much more does the 34" weigh than the 32"


the 32" weighs 3.95lbs I have not weighed the 34 but will try to get you an answer.

They feel almost identical in the hand.


----------



## dpoutdoor

ok thankyou, I think im may go with the 34, I'll figure it out in a day or so, Ready to start shooting it. what kinda price is gonna be on the sight when it comes out? stabilizer? quiver?


----------



## ghost trail

Rodney.
Where in wyo. did u draw? I drew region k. Allready seeing some very nice ones. Helps thats where I grew up.


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> Yes there are
> 
> I will let LXCON3 tell you about it...He loves the tuning stuff.


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> Yes there are
> 
> I will let LXCON3 tell you about it...He loves the tuning stuff.


Would love to hear about the timing dots as well. I know that LXCON has mentioned about getting 6fps more out of the bow by tweaking the cams. I would be interested in the cam position even to use as a starting point.
Thanks.

By the way cool avatar Rodney!:shade:


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> You guys are too kind!!!
> 
> 
> I have been a staff shooter for several companies and as a shooter I learned quickly that communication is the key to keeping your staff satisfied.
> 
> Rodney


Exactly right Rodney...It's the key to keeping everyone happy. I've been on the other end of it and it's no fun at all. 

As far as the guy asking about bow lengths...Honestly the extra 2" on the 34" model wont make a bit of difference in a stand. I've killed alot of deer out of stands with alot longer bows with no problems. Honestly I wish the 37" AtoA model was out right now cause I'd go with it. Guess that will end up being my 2nd Athens bow for 3-D next year. For now I'm gonna go with the 34" version and I'll be hunting turkey, whitetail, mule deer & pronghorns with it. Longer bows just tend to hold better for me at longer yardage...I think the 37" version when it comes out will be a tack driver.


----------



## ShootingABN!

ShootingABN! said:


> Contract is in the mail!:teeth:


Talked to Athens today. They have my contract already!:teeth:


----------



## maxx532

*Rodney*

_Sent you a PM, and will follow it up with an email._
Very excited about the bow. Depressed that the nearest dealer is 300 miles away.


----------



## cartman308

Karbon said:


> Athens Archery and all the Staff,
> 
> I want to personally thank Athens for the generous offers sent to so many.
> I hope all staff members represent Athens to the best of their abilities. I hope Athens in turn ends up a very successful and competitive archery company in the future. With the bows and products Athens developed, it is easy to view this as a probability not a possibility.
> 
> Good luck to Athens and all of the Assassins!
> 
> Karbon


Thanks Karbon! I hope I can do some good for this company. I'm gonna try my best! Contract is in the mail! can't wait to get the Accomplice!


----------



## LXCON3

Beastmaster said:


> Are there any timing dots or stuff like that on the cams?
> 
> -Steve



Steve,

You sync a set of cams at full draw, not at brace. Therefore, dots on the cams are useless, for the most part.


----------



## bulldogto

any guesses as to what speed can be expected on a 32 set at 27 inches and 60 pounds? Hunting arrow weight will be right at 390 grains


----------



## Beastmaster

bulldogto said:


> any guesses as to what speed can be expected on a 32 set at 27 inches and 60 pounds? Hunting arrow weight will be right at 390 grains


Okay, using my handy-dandy Excel Spreadsheet that I use a lot of times, I come up with 262fps.

This is taking into account about 20 grains of stuff on the string. Kicking it up to 70# will give you 285

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

ShootingABN! said:


> Talked to Athens today. They have my contract already!:teeth:


Hehe.. I just next day aired mine. It will be there tomorrow at 3pm. 

The clock starts ticking! I'm really looking forward to shooting mine!

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

LXCON3 said:


> Steve,
> 
> You sync a set of cams at full draw, not at brace. Therefore, dots on the cams are useless, for the most part.


True. But I do use them at rest to get to a good starting point, mainly since cams sometimes don't move at the same time at the same cycle rotation.


----------



## LXCON3

bulldogto said:


> any guesses as to what speed can be expected on a 32 set at 27 inches and 60 pounds? Hunting arrow weight will be right at 390 grains


Around 265-270 at that poundage and that arrow weight with a peep, a loop, and string silencers.


----------



## 29innovator70

LXCON3 said:


> Around 265-270 at that poundage and that arrow weight with a peep, a loop, and string silencers.


Alright, what can I expect at 70# 28.5" and a 400 gr arrow?


----------



## LXCON3

Beastmaster said:


> True. But I do use them at rest to get to a good starting point, mainly since cams sometimes don't move at the same time at the same cycle rotation.


Rodney said that the cams have timing dots, they don't. Use the string attachment post compared to the limb as a starting point, make sure your draw stops are on the cams and then draw stop time it from there. I have tuned so many of these Binaries it is second nature, but it is real easy. Make the cams hit the stops at the same time. Set your rest and nock loop at 90 deg or just a hair nock high and wallah your field points and broad heads hit the same hole.


----------



## J-Daddy

So we got any speed estimates on a 34" Accomplice, 70lbs, 29" draw, Loop & G5 peep, shooting a 430gr arrow????


----------



## Beastmaster

29innovator70 said:


> Alright, what can I expect at 70# 28.5" and a 400 gr arrow?


I calculate about 294-297fps out of that.


----------



## Beastmaster

J-Daddy said:


> So we got any speed estimates on a 34" Accomplice, 70lbs, 29" draw, Loop & G5 peep, shooting a 430gr arrow????


Hm. Sounds exactly what I'm planning on, save for a lighter arrow in the 370 range.

I calculate 293fps or so.


----------



## alaz

29innovator70 said:


> Alright, what can I expect at 70# 28.5" and a 400 gr arrow?


I threw the numbers in a calc. that I found on line and come up with 296-301
based on the above estimates and IBO.

Does that sound about right LXCON?
I like the avatar!


----------



## LXCON3

J-Daddy said:


> So we got any speed estimates on a 34" Accomplice, 70lbs, 29" draw, Loop & G5 peep, shooting a 430gr arrow????


280-285 for you


----------



## LXCON3

alaz said:


> I threw the numbers in a calc. that I found on line and come up with 296-301
> based on the above estimates and IBO.
> 
> Does that sound about right LXCON?
> I like the avatar!


I'm putting you right around 290


----------



## Beastmaster

LXCON3 said:


> Rodney said that the cams have timing dots, they don't. Use the string attachment post compared to the limb as a starting point, make sure your draw stops are on the cams and then draw stop time it from there. I have tuned so many of these Binaries it is second nature, but it is real easy. Make the cams hit the stops at the same time. Set your rest and nock loop at 90 deg or just a hair nock high and wallah your field points and broad heads hit the same hole.


Cool. Hopefully once my bow comes in, I'll take pictures of it on a timing board.

-Steve


----------



## LXCON3

When Jason came over to my house last year and we worked on the pre-production 32" Accomplice, we discussed what causes people to talk good about a bow company and what causes people to talk bad about a bow company. 

This is what Jason and myself like in a bow manuacture:

If I am a 30" AMO draw length I want a 30" AMO bow. AMO "STANDARD" draw length allows + or - 3/8" draw length. That is a total of 3/4" in deviation in draw length. That does not seem like much of a "STANDARD" to me. Athens bows come out with what real people expect out of a "STANDARD". Dead on

Poundage: IBO "STANDARD" allows for up to 2 pounds over when determining draw weight versus arrow weight. So that means that most bow companies judge their speeds off of a 350 grain fletch less arrow (bare shaft) being shot out of a 71.9# bow. Athens shoots a 350 grain fletched up arrow out of a 70 pound bow.

When it comes to setting a "STANDARD", Athens complies. You can't say anything but good things about a bow company that sells people what they ordered.

I can guarantee that I would be able to get in the neighbor hood of 345-350fps out of a 34" Accomplice if I shot a 350 grain bare shaft out of a 71.9# bow that was over 3/8" long on the AMO draw length. But are any of you guys poking holes in scored targets and furry animals with a bare shaft? No? So thats is why Athens is honest. Smooth speed is the key and Jason and his engineers know that, so that is what they offer their customers.


----------



## Medichunter

It's so great to be a part of a company that actually does things the way they should be done. Makes promoting them and gaining a following much easier that way. Can't wait to get my bow. I'm gonna go with the 34'' all black!


----------



## cbryant11

well i have a question then. If iam shooting a bowtech 82 airborn at 29" now , then when i switch to my 34 athens should i shoot a 29.5" draw?


----------



## Beastmaster

cbryant11 said:


> well i have a question then. If iam shooting a bowtech 82 airborn at 29" now , then when i switch to my 34 athens should i shoot a 29.5" draw?


I'd stay at 29"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onetohunt

LXCON3 said:


> When Jason came over to my house last year and we worked on the pre-production 32" Accomplice, we discussed what causes people to talk good about a bow company and what causes people to talk bad about a bow company.
> 
> This is what Jason and myself like in a bow manuacture:
> 
> If I am a 30" AMO draw length I want a 30" AMO bow. AMO "STANDARD" draw length allows + or - 3/8" draw length. That is a total of 3/4" in deviation in draw length. That does not seem like much of a "STANDARD" to me. Athens bows come out with what real people expect out of a "STANDARD". Dead on
> 
> Poundage: IBO "STANDARD" allows for up to 2 pounds over when determining draw weight versus arrow weight. So that means that most bow companies judge their speeds off of a 350 grain fletch less arrow (bare shaft) being shot out of a 71.9# bow. Athens shoots a 350 grain fletched up arrow out of a 70 pound bow.
> 
> When it comes to setting a "STANDARD", Athens complies. You can't say anything but good things about a bow company that sells people what they ordered.
> 
> I can guarantee that I would be able to get in the neighbor hood of 345-350fps out of a 34" Accomplice if I shot a 350 grain bare shaft out of a 71.9# bow that was over 3/8" long on the AMO draw length. But are any of you guys poking holes in scored targets and furry animals with a bare shaft? No? So thats is why Athens is honest. Smooth speed is the key and Jason and his engineers know that, so that is what they offer their customers.


This kind of talk makes me really want my 34 to get here quickier. Thanks LXCON for shedding some light.


----------



## J-Daddy

Yeah that's the way to do things...Just be honest about it. I get tired of seeing posts where guys buy a bow that IBO's like 340 but they never even get close to that speed even when shooting an arrow around the IBO weight. All that leads to is looking good on paper then having 1000 people posting and complaining about the bows every where you look. I'd rather a company say "the IBO is 315fps" than say it's 340 and no one ever get that. The draw length gets out of hand too, heck I'm not even 100% sure what length to get on my Athens since they run spot on, lol...I've owned a TON of bows but seems like every one of them is way different...I'm just gonna go with the 29" cams and hope it fits, if not I guess I'll get some different cams, lol. I cant wait to get my 34" in and get her setup and going....


----------



## cbryant11

well i shoot in between 29 and 29.5 on my bowtech so i will try the 29.5 accomplice and see how that works for me then......cbryant


----------



## iliveinthewoods

*utah email sent!*

hope to hear from ya!


----------



## rodney482

LXCON3 said:


> Rodney said that the cams have timing dots, they don't. Use the string attachment post compared to the limb as a starting point, make sure your draw stops are on the cams and then draw stop time it from there. I have tuned so many of these Binaries it is second nature, but it is real easy. Make the cams hit the stops at the same time. Set your rest and nock loop at 90 deg or just a hair nock high and wallah your field points and broad heads hit the same hole.


I was referring to the holes in the cams.

I am probably wrong but I thought that I watched you look at those holes to determine sync??

That is why I just shoot them and dont tune them...


----------



## rodney482

Staff Application deadline has come and gone.

Watch for Phase 2 later this year.

Thanks, Rodney


----------



## LXCON3

cbryant11 said:


> well i have a question then. If iam shooting a bowtech 82 airborn at 29" now , then when i switch to my 34 athens should i shoot a 29.5" draw?


You will have to measure your AMO DL on your 82nd. Measure from the string to the deepest part of the grip. Transfer that measurement from the string to the location in line with your rest mounting hole and make a mark on your riser with a pencil. (NOTE: Both measurements are taken with the ruler perfectly perpendicular to the string). Now draw an arrow back and have someone make a mark with a pencil on that arrow in line with the mark you just made on your riser. Be careful if you are using a regular arrow and keep your finger off your release trigger, or just use a draw length arrow. Let down and measure the arrow from the throat of the nock to your pencil mark and add 1 3/4" and you have your AMO DL. Athens are pretty much dead on and most other manufactures are long. Hope this helps.


----------



## LXCON3

rodney482 said:


> I was referring to the holes in the cams.
> 
> I am probably wrong but I thought that I watched you look at those holes to determine sync??
> 
> That is why I just shoot them and dont tune them...


I thought you were referring to timing dots on the cam like Bow Tech had on their cams. Athens does not have those little dots.


----------



## rodney482

LXCON3 said:


> I thought you were referring to timing dots on the cam like Bow Tech had on their cams. Athens does not have those little dots.


Are you going to be at the R100 all weekend?


----------



## LXCON3

I will be there Saturday afternoon for sure. My mom has been in town and staying with us all week and she is leaving on Saturday morning, so I will go up to Bass and Bucks afterwords.


----------



## rodney482

Q&A

Q. what is the STANDARD color of strings on the 32 and 34 accomplice all black or camo?

A. Orange and Black

Q. what is the standard string color on the competition colors?

A. Blk/gray

Q. Does Athens give a discount for active Military?

A. Yes, but you must be able to fax proper paperwork showing you are active. Order must be direct through Athens 574-224-2300

Q. Can I get 80lbs limbs on my second bow ordered?

A. Yes, but there will be delays because Athens has to special order them.(no upcharge) 80lb limbs are not an option on the Staff's first bow.


----------



## rodney482

Athens at the ASA Classic

Notice the bow standing up on the lower left...Its covered with little Skulls...custom order...pretty cool.

I borrowed the picture form an AT member who was at the show.


----------



## alaz

Nice pic!
Awesome looking bows!
I can not wait!:mg:


----------



## Beastmaster

So - do we get notified as to whether you got the packet and where we are in the queue?

Not to sound odd, but there's a new league starting up in 3 weeks and I want to see if I can shoot the 34" Accomplice. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> So - do we get notified as to whether you got the packet and where we are in the queue?
> 
> Not to sound odd, but there's a new league starting up in 3 weeks and I want to see if I can shoot the 34" Accomplice.
> 
> -Steve
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No notification on received funds. There is no good way to do it.

I am not at Athens every day.

We will do our best to get the Packages out ASAP.

Just waiting on the shirts and hats.

My promise is 30 days from Aug 1st,,,but I expect many to get them sooner.


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> No notification on received funds. There is no good way to do it.
> 
> I am not at Athens every day.
> 
> We will do our best to get the Packages out ASAP.
> 
> Just waiting on the shirts and hats.
> 
> My promise is 30 days from Aug 1st,,,but I expect many to get them sooner.


No problem!
-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> Athens at the ASA Classic
> 
> Notice the bow standing up on the lower left...Its covered with little Skulls...custom order...pretty cool.
> 
> I borrowed the picture form an AT member who was at the show.


Oooh. That white to black and grey to black transition rocks. Frankly, any of them would look cool.


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> No problem!
> -Steve


I am seriously going to do everything in my power to make sure all the Staff is taken care of in a timely fashion.:smile:


----------



## afhunter

Man, I keep reading these posts and I am glad I am part of such a great team. I will have my $$ and paperwork in the mail Friday. Cant wait to shoot this thing.


----------



## BowTech One

afhunter said:


> Man, I keep reading these posts and I am glad I am part of such a great team. I will have my $$ and paperwork in the mail Friday. Cant wait to shoot this thing.


Your wait will be well worth it! Truly a fantastic bow!!!


----------



## rodney482

BowTech One said:


> Your wait will be well worth it! Truly a fantastic bow!!!


Hopefully the wait will be short!!!:smile:


----------



## BoCoMo

Thats a good looking avatar rodney. I wonder were u got it?


----------



## rodney482

BoCoMo said:


> Thats a good looking avatar rodney. I wonder were u got it?




dang copy cat.... lol

Looks good...

real good!!


----------



## lilcajun

i want to thank everybody involved with Athens, especially Rodney, for accepting me for the field staff...i definately look forward to shooting my accomplice, and spreading the word about Athens Archery in my area...my packet will be in the mail first thing in the morning.


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> Hopefully the wait will be short!!!:smile:


I am getting everything ready. 
Sling, new stabilizer and 
I have a case waiting...

I just have to pick out a name!


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> Athens at the ASA Classic
> 
> Notice the bow standing up on the lower left...Its covered with little Skulls...custom order...pretty cool.
> 
> I borrowed the picture form an AT member who was at the show.


Dude that skull bow is sweet....I'll have my packet & $$$ in the mail sometime between Thursday & Saturday...One of the 3 days.Can you say PRIORITY MAIL????


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> I am seriously going to do everything in my power to make sure all the Staff is taken care of in a timely fashion.:smile:


That is what I like to hear!!!!:teeth:


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> Athens at the ASA Classic
> 
> Notice the bow standing up on the lower left...Its covered with little Skulls...custom order...pretty cool.
> 
> I borrowed the picture form an AT member who was at the show.


I do like that black/white/black combo color. Rodney is there any catalogs out? Just curious, I maybe be able to get my local shop here to carry the line, especially if I can show them off!!


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> I am seriously going to do everything in my power to make sure all the Staff is taken care of in a timely fashion.:smile:


That's so refreshing to hear on my end...I've had reps that didnt bust their tails to make sure anything got done, heck they didnt care if anything got done really...We're lucky to have Rodney. :darkbeer:


----------



## headhunter75422

Rodney is tops. I can say he has his hands full. I am truly impressed with all he has done for us. Thanks again for everything brother:shade:


----------



## wicked1Joe

headhunter75422 said:


> Rodney is tops. I can say he has his hands full. I am truly impressed with all he has done for us. Thanks again for everything brother:shade:


I agree 100%:smile:


----------



## ghost trail

:thumbs_up X2 
He's The Man


----------



## Beastmaster

Again, I don't envy his position at all.

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

onetohunt said:


> I do like that black/white/black combo color. Rodney is there any catalogs out? Just curious, I maybe be able to get my local shop here to carry the line, especially if I can show them off!!


Athens is in the process of updating their literature. What we have is outdated and does not reflect any of the new products and still shows a single cam bow (which at this time is not even an option).

We are also working on getting our Website updated.

Thanks for all the kind words guys!:smile:


----------



## MidMoJeff

Great looking bows! I cant wait! And again...I cant say it enough...Thank you for this opportunity!

Has Athens received their hats and shirts yet? Sent any packages out to the field staff yet? 

I'm working on making a new avatar, but need some pics of the graphics Athens is using. Can anyone point me in the correct direction? 

I found the you tube clip of the Omega rest and about cried!  Its almost exactly what I've been looking for in a rest.


----------



## rodney482

UPDATE

Athens has received several contracts back.

Amanda (Athens) says the shirts are here and are being embroidered.

Still waiting on hats.

Everything is right on schedule.

I will be getting all the contracts that were sent to Athens and I will be emailing Staff to let them know their order is being processed. I wont have them till next week, so no one will get that email till the 5th.

Dont worry guys, you are all in good hands!!


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Athens has received several contracts back.
> 
> Amanda (Athens) says the shirts are here and are being embroidered.
> 
> Still waiting on hats.
> 
> Everything is right on schedule.
> 
> I will be getting all the contracts that were sent to Athens and I will be emailing Staff to let them know their order is being processed. I wont have them till next week, so no one will get that email till the 5th.
> 
> Dont worry guys, you are all in good hands!!


Thank you again for the update. Could not ask for better communication.


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Athens has received several contracts back.
> 
> Amanda (Athens) says the shirts are here and are being embroidered.
> 
> Still waiting on hats.
> 
> Everything is right on schedule.
> 
> I will be getting all the contracts that were sent to Athens and I will be emailing Staff to let them know their order is being processed. I wont have them till next week, so no one will get that email till the 5th.
> 
> Dont worry guys, you are all in good hands!!


My paperwork goes out later this afternoon...What about they just ship the bows, I can stand to wait a few weeks for my shirt & hat...I just want my bow & rest, lol...


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> My paperwork goes out later this afternoon...What about they just ship the bows, I can stand to wait a few weeks for my shirt & hat...I just want my bow & rest, lol...


We want to keep everything together!!

We will work hard to get everything to you as quickly as possible.:smile:


----------



## Top Dog Rick

*Great meeting you at the birmingham expo !!!!!*

Rodney ! Enjoyed meeting you at the Birmingham deer Expo !!!

Was there with Chuck Rackley and LOVE THE BOWS 

Remember to keep me in mind if your staff shooters need Broadheads


Thanks again and hope we can shoot for you one day !!!!


Rick Cribbs AKA "Top Dog Rick"


----------



## rodney482

Top Dog Rick said:


> Rodney ! Enjoyed meeting you at the Birmingham deer Expo !!!
> 
> Was there with Chuck Rackley and LOVE THE BOWS
> 
> Remember to keep me in mind if your staff shooters need Broadheads
> 
> 
> Thanks again and hope we can shoot for you one day !!!!
> 
> 
> Rick Cribbs AKA "Top Dog Rick"



Rick, I would normally say "nice to meet you" but it wasnt me you met.

Jason (owner of Athens) and Wes (Chief bow builder) were at the Deer/Turkey expo.

I couldnt make the 11 day tour!

I will talk to the guys about your broadheads.:smile:


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> I will talk to the guys about your broadheads.:smile:


Broadheads, did somebody say broadheads...What kinda broadheads we talking here???


----------



## ohiohunter02

Rodney,

Can I get the string specs for the 34 with a 27" draw that way I can have a set of strings made and waiting from the company I shoot for?


----------



## ohiohunter02

LXCON3 said:


> When Jason came over to my house last year and we worked on the pre-production 32" Accomplice, we discussed what causes people to talk good about a bow company and what causes people to talk bad about a bow company.
> 
> This is what Jason and myself like in a bow manuacture:
> 
> If I am a 30" AMO draw length I want a 30" AMO bow. AMO "STANDARD" draw length allows + or - 3/8" draw length. That is a total of 3/4" in deviation in draw length. That does not seem like much of a "STANDARD" to me. Athens bows come out with what real people expect out of a "STANDARD". Dead on
> 
> Poundage: IBO "STANDARD" allows for up to 2 pounds over when determining draw weight versus arrow weight. So that means that most bow companies judge their speeds off of a 350 grain fletch less arrow (bare shaft) being shot out of a 71.9# bow. Athens shoots a 350 grain fletched up arrow out of a 70 pound bow.
> 
> When it comes to setting a "STANDARD", Athens complies. You can't say anything but good things about a bow company that sells people what they ordered.
> 
> I can guarantee that I would be able to get in the neighbor hood of 345-350fps out of a 34" Accomplice if I shot a 350 grain bare shaft out of a 71.9# bow that was over 3/8" long on the AMO draw length. But are any of you guys poking holes in scored targets and furry animals with a bare shaft? No? So thats is why Athens is honest. Smooth speed is the key and Jason and his engineers know that, so that is what they offer their customers.


I'm glad I'm part of a company that is more about there providing the customer what they want and need than "filling up space in a magazine article" just to push themselves to the top. Athens will surely make it to the top the right way.......:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

ohiohunter02 said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Can I get the string specs for the 34 with a 27" draw that way I can have a set of strings made and waiting from the company I shoot for?


I just saw the diagram the other day, I will work on that for you. DL doesnt matter.

Rodney


----------



## rodney482

ohiohunter02 said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Can I get the string specs for the 34 with a 27" draw that way I can have a set of strings made and waiting from the company I shoot for?


String 56.25 

Cable 37.875


----------



## ShootingABN!

Talk about fast. Got my paid invoice today!:darkbeer:

Sure that bow want be long.......:shade:


----------



## bulldogto

I hope my contract and money order makes it there. I think I might have left of the suite number from the address:mg:


----------



## ricksmathew

I am heading to the R100 in Wabash on Friday, are any of you other Field Staff Shooters going to be there this weeekend?


----------



## bulldogto

disregard my last. Had a brain fart and thought that state road 14 was a suite number. I turn into an idiot sometimes when I get anxious about something:smile:


----------



## MidMoJeff

ShootingABN! said:


> Talk about fast. Got my paid invoice today!:darkbeer:
> 
> Sure that bow want be long.......:shade:



x2....:rock:

Sent it USPS on the Sat pickup...Athens sent it back on Mon.....got it today.


ricksmathew- I wont be able to make that trip...


----------



## rodney482

I took tomorrow off from work and will be heading over to Athens, gonna grab the info sheets from orders we received so I can get the info back to you guys quicker than next week.

:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## 29innovator70

My contract will be in the mail tomorrow morning! I can't wait!


----------



## ricksmathew

rodney482 said:


> I took tomorrow off from work and will be heading over to Athens, gonna grab the info sheets from orders we received so I can get the info back to you guys quicker than next week.
> 
> :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:




You are the man Rodney, I look forward to meeting you on Friday!


----------



## rodney482

ricksmathew said:


> You are the man Rodney, I look forward to meeting you on Friday!


I will be there all weekend!!!!!!

looking forward to meeting several of the staff shooters.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Rodney are you guys gonna have a booth at the IBO Worlds in couple weeks??


----------



## rodney482

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Rodney are you guys gonna have a booth at the IBO Worlds in couple weeks??


Yes we are!!

Not sure if I am gonna make it,,but Jason will be there.


----------



## missed1once

Sending my paperwork on Friday. Needed to wait until pay day. I am looking forward to shooting my Accomplice. I feel the need to say thanks again to the Athens team and Rodney.


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> I took tomorrow off from work and will be heading over to Athens, gonna grab the info sheets from orders we received so I can get the info back to you guys quicker than next week.
> 
> :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


Dude - don't lose money and pay for doing the info sheets. I want my bow bad for the next league, but I don't think I'd want anyone losing money out of their paycheck for it.

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Dude - don't lose money and pay for doing the info sheets. I want my bow bad for the next league, but I don't think I'd want anyone losing money out of their paycheck for it.
> 
> -Steve




Oh, I have comp time built up,,,I aint losing money,,,:smile:

I need to get over to Athens and get some pictures.


----------



## rodney482

Good Night fellas,,,I will check back in the morning for PM's and questions on this thread.


Rodney


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> I took tomorrow off from work and will be heading over to Athens, gonna grab the info sheets from orders we received so I can get the info back to you guys quicker than next week.
> 
> :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


Rodney,
Just wanted to say that I have had several different reps for years and they did not do what you have done or trying to do in just 6 days. Just want to say thanks (and I hope they have my info at Athens when you head over, mailed it on Monday AM.)


----------



## Medichunter

I love, and appreciate the effort Rodney is making for all of us. I have to wait and send my contract next week or so. But man I am soo ready for that new bow.


----------



## J-Daddy

My paperwork went out this afternoon via USPS 2/3 Day Priority Mail...Hopefully it makes it there either Friday or Saturday. 
Rodney, if your going over there to the shop tell Jason if he ever decides he wants a model "of the female type" to do some ads with to let me know...I have a friend of mine in Kentucky who's a model, she works with a modeling agency down in Louisville, KY. We're good friends "I went out with her sister a few times back in the day" so I could maybe get him a good deal on some modeling work.


----------



## BowTech One

onetohunt said:


> Rodney,
> Just wanted to say that I have had several different reps for years and they did not do what you have done or trying to do in just 6 days. Just want to say thanks (and I hope they have my info at Athens when you head over, mailed it on Monday AM.)


Jason, Rodney and the rest of the crew at Athens are GREAT people and have worked very hard to earn the respect of the consumers! I just want to say that you all at Athens and you all as staff shooters and consumers all ROCK!!! Keep up all the great work guys...


----------



## cbryant11

Finally got my contract in the mail this afternoon, cant wait to get that 34 black beauty in my stable.......cbryant


----------



## gobblemg

My paperwork was sent priority mail on 7-24-09. Looking foward to getting my all black Accomplice.


----------



## giddi1820

Received my paid invoice back yesterday. Everyone at Athens is on the ball. Rodney I want to say thanks to you, you have gone out of your way to get us answers. Sure wish I didn't have to work this weekend or I'd drive down there to meet you. I do have one more question though. Does Athens have any shooters programs with any arrow companies? I know for instance Easton has a program that gives discounts if the bow manufacture is affiliated with them.

Don


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> I took tomorrow off from work and will be heading over to Athens, gonna grab the info sheets from orders we received so I can get the info back to you guys quicker than next week.
> 
> :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


your the man Rodney! I wouldn't want to be in your shoes for nothing! but you are doing an excellent job!!! Keep up the good work! I hope i can give back to Athens what they have given me! 

aught to be a fun year!!! Got alot of shooting to do!!! I've already got people lining up to shot the bow, and I ain't even layed hands on it yet!!!!!!

got any pics of the hats and shirt? How bout sneaking a pic of the sight and quiver! 

good luck to all!! And again congratulation to all of those selected to be on an AWESOME team!!!


----------



## 29innovator70

just wanted to show everyone the custom reflective wraps I'm getting from onestringer. Should really pull the orange and black theme together.


----------



## ohiohunter02

I'm in the same boat, i wish i could take off work to make the trip to the R-100. Rodney is the man and the best rep i've ever delt with. Man i cant wait for my all black accomplice aka "black death", lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> just wanted to show everyone the custom reflective wraps I'm getting from onestringer. Should really pull the orange and black theme together.


Very nice!!!

I like them.


----------



## sweetpeajessw

Thank you so much for this opportunity, I look forward to shooting this bow


----------



## rodney482

giddi1820 said:


> Received my paid invoice back yesterday. Everyone at Athens is on the ball. Rodney I want to say thanks to you, you have gone out of your way to get us answers. Sure wish I didn't have to work this weekend or I'd drive down there to meet you. I do have one more question though. Does Athens have any shooters programs with any arrow companies? I know for instance Easton has a program that gives discounts if the bow manufacture is affiliated with them.
> 
> Don


No arrow deal that I am aware of. 

But Give Jason time,,and he will probably be making his own of course they would be aluminum and probably a little heavy.:shade:


----------



## rodney482

sweetpeajessw said:


> Thank you so much for this opportunity, I look forward to shooting this bow


We are glad to have you!!!!!

Welcome to the TEAM.


----------



## rodney482

Frank is also an Athens Assassin...how ya like the new color of his bow press.

By the way the Athens Trailer has a Bow A Constrictor press in the trailer if anyone needs to use a press...even if your not shooting an Athens.

Next stop Bass and Bucks for the R-100 then off to the Worlds.


----------



## ricksmathew

That is an awesome looking press, and I like the colors!


----------



## rodney482

some have asked for our logo.

here it is


----------



## BOHO

hey Rodney, I was just wanting to find out if the bows that are being shipped to the field staff all have the same string colors or if it was just on a bow to bow set up. I wanted to go ahead and order my sling but you know it's gotta match.  thx


----------



## rodney482

BOHO said:


> hey Rodney, I was just wanting to find out if the bows that are being shipped to the field staff all have the same string colors or if it was just on a bow to bow set up. I wanted to go ahead and order my sling but you know it's gotta match.  thx


Flo Orange and Black.


----------



## rodney482

I stopped by Athens today but they were very busy, I chose to wait on getting the info sheets. One of the gals that handles that is on vacation.

With all the Demo bows, Staff Bows and orders they were swamped. I mean crazy busy.

I did sneak a few pictures of the new sight...:smile:


----------



## kravguy

rodney482 said:


> I did sneak a few pictures of the new sight...:smile:



Sneak a few of those pics on here please.

I hope they were swamped putting my bow together.


Oh, and sorry Ricksmathew, but I stole your avatar.


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> I stopped by Athens today but they were very busy, I chose to wait on getting the info sheets. One of the gals that handles that is on vacation.
> 
> With all the Demo bows, Staff Bows and orders they were swamped. I mean crazy busy.
> 
> I did sneak a few pictures of the new sight...:smile:


Pictures? Please?


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Pictures? Please?


----------



## rodney482

* This is a prototype.


----------



## rodney482




----------



## Beastmaster

Wow. It's pretty!

Pity it's not a single pin slider type. I'd be all over that one for target and 3D.


----------



## rodney482




----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Wow. It's pretty!
> 
> Pity it's not a single pin slider type. I'd be all over that one for target and 3D.


just give the RD dept some time,,its already in the works.


----------



## rodney482




----------



## rodney482

Please forgive the camera photos.


----------



## rodney482

thats is the longer target bracket, there is also a shorter hunting bracket.


----------



## rodney482

Close up of the skull bow


----------



## ghost trail

:thumbs_up X2 

Pity it's not a single pin slider type. I'd be all over that one for target and 3D.[/QUOTE]

This is worse then christmas. Haven't been this anxious for a bow in a while. Season opens in two weeks here.


----------



## BOHO

that looks pretty sweet !!! I cant wait to see the hunting model. I am sure interested in that one for my 2nd Accomplice.


----------



## BoCoMo

Sight looks nice. Id like to get my hands on one.

It looks like each pin has micro elevation adjustment. Very cool.


----------



## Bohica

My "gotta have" list is getting longer and longer .


----------



## BowTech One

WOW! The grips look insane on the skull bow!!!


----------



## bighoytman

*looking for athens staff shooter*

That is a nice looking sight
The skull bow is way cool.


----------



## alaz

Just whetting the appettite!
That sight is looks sharp. Glad to hear that a single pin slider is in the works!
Great finish on that bow!
It ain't X-MAS yet, but man, it sure feels like it is coming soon!
I can not wait!


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> just give the RD dept some time,,its already in the works.


holy crap! Yall are gonna put me under the poor house!!!

site looks nice! It's on my list even though it's not a single pin. I need to shoot from the normal stake 

Let the R&D guys know that the market needs a slimmer single pin slider site, One that could mount the quiver closer to the bow so it would balance better with a quiver attached.

just my idea.

thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## BOHO

I'm tellin ya. They keep comin up with all this great functioning stuff and were all gonna go broke. lmao But life is still good!


----------



## Medichunter

Fantastic looking stuff. Can't wait to get my staff bow here and put it through its paces. Love the orange/blk string combo!


----------



## BOHO

Medichunter said:


> Fantastic looking stuff. Can't wait to get my staff bow here and put it through its paces. Love the orange/blk string combo!


me too! I was so excited to hear that. When I buy new strings thats all I have gotten for the last few years.


----------



## lost n mi

do they need anyone for michigan?


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

Beastmaster said:


> Wow. It's pretty!
> 
> Pity it's not a single pin slider type. I'd be all over that one for target and 3D.


Will be looking forward to the slider, but just may have to get me one of these until then. 



> Flo Orange and Black.


Now I can get BoCoMo to get me a sling ready.


----------



## rodney482

that is the prototype but you get the idea.

Each pin is on its own plane, each pin is microadjustable for elevation.

3rd axis adjustment

red level 

will come with a short bracket and a longer bracket (shown)

Dual lights, ones ultaviolet the other is blue.


----------



## BOHO

rodney482 said:


> that is the prototype but you get the idea.
> 
> Each pin is on its own plane, each pin is microadjustable for elevation.
> 
> 3rd axis adjustment
> 
> red level
> 
> will come with a short bracket and a longer bracket (shown)
> 
> Dual lights, ones ultaviolet the other is blue.


man, ya'll have put a lot into this and it shows. Sounds like Athens has a very bright future ahead. :thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

***********NOTICE**********

Athens just advised that they are going to be a little behind on BLACK RISERS in the 32 Accomplice.

Anyone that would like a 32 Accomplice in full camo that is now an option for the staff program. 

So if you already sent your order and requested a Black riser in the 32 ATA here is your options.

Wait for black 32 Risers
Change to a Next Vista Camo Riser.
Change to a Black 34 Riser

I am going to get the orders tomorrow and touch base with the few 32ATA Black Risers already ordered.

The reason for the shortage in 32 Black Risers is the Buck Commander bow, the orders for that bow was off the charts.

I am very sorry for this setback.

PLEASE PM me if you have already ordered a 32 all Black


----------



## rodney482

BowTech One said:


> WOW! The grips look insane on the skull bow!!!


Grips look really good on that bow!!!


----------



## BOHO

glad I ordered a 34.


----------



## rodney482

BOHO said:


> glad I ordered a 34.


Because of the huge demand for the new 34 they up the production on that riser. (got plenty of those)

They also have over 100 already camo dipped 32's as well.

Hopefully some of the guys will either be ok with going to the 34 or going with the solid camo. I hate making anyone wait longer than necessary.


----------



## dpoutdoor

Man, I cant wait to get my bow, it is driving me nuts! Got a lil over a month till season starts here, hope I got it by then. Love the ideas Athens has got. I truly believe they are going to the top! Glad Im Part of the Staff!
Michael


----------



## BOHO

yea. my MO arrived yesterday so hopefully my bow will go out next week sometime. I sure am glad to see them so busy. That means b'ness is good.


----------



## cartman308

Thanks for keeping us updated Rodney! I know more about whats going on at Athens than i do about whats going on where I work!!! :teeth:


----------



## BOHO

cartman308 said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated Rodney! I know more about whats going on at Athens than i do about whats going on where I work!!! :teeth:


work??? you work????  I thought you just stayed on the internet like me !! LOL


----------



## afhunter

has anyone shot the 34 and the 32. Does anyone notice a big difference? I was going to go with a 32 but I want to shoot so bad a 34 sounds as good?


----------



## rodney482

next pictures will be the NEW quiver.

Its a removable quiver.

I saw the CAD drawings and its a great idea.

You guys will like it!


----------



## rodney482

afhunter said:


> has anyone shot the 34 and the 32. Does anyone notice a big difference? I was going to go with a 32 but I want to shoot so bad a 34 sounds as good?


most that have shot both liked the 34, said it held a little better.

I shot them both and find them both very nice.


----------



## BOHO

the reason I went with the 34 is most of the bows I have had over the last couple years have been 31-32 ata. I got a longer ata bow in here awhile back and I liked the way it shot much better. I'm gonna get all 33-34 ata and up bows from now on. They draw smoother, shoot smoother and have a little more weight for better balance. For me anyway.


----------



## rodney482

BOHO said:


> the reason I went with the 34 is most of the bows I have had over the last couple years have been 31-32 ata. I got a longer ata bow in here awhile back and I liked the way it shot much better. I'm gonna get all 33-34 ata and up bows from now on. They draw smoother, shoot smoother and have a little more weight for better balance. For me anyway.


Like BOHO if I could only have 1 I would go with the 34.


----------



## MidMoJeff

Exactly the same reasoning I had BOHO. Well said! That and I have a 37"ata ...and just got rid of a 32" ata.


----------



## cartman308

BOHO said:


> work??? you work????  I thought you just stayed on the internet like me !! LOL


well i walk around pretending to care while looking through AT on the crackberry!

cant wait to see the quiver!


----------



## guanche

there are an Assassins in Spain  

Paperwork Sent!!!

Thank you very much Rodney!!!

Regards from Spain.


----------



## rodney482

guanche said:


> there are an Assassins in Spain
> 
> Paperwork Sent!!!
> 
> Thank you very much Rodney!!!
> 
> Regards from Spain.


we have sold over 40 Accomplices in Spain,,,we are very happy to have Assassins worldwide.


----------



## BOHO

thats awesome. I mean if we can have people on staff in MS, we can have them anywhere!! LOL   Well anywhere except maybe France.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Man, just like many others, my christmas wish list just grew. I will defentily be sporting one of the new sights on next yrs target bow since I shoot MBR. That thing is outta this world.....:mg::thumbs_up


----------



## cartman308

Will the lights be removable/optional? P&Y frowns on electronic devices...........like i have anything to worry about anyway......


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> Grips look really good on that bow!!!


What grip is that exactly. Is it a factory one or a Carbon Creation grip?


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> ***********NOTICE**********
> 
> Athens just advised that they are going to be a little behind on BLACK RISERS in the 32 Accomplice.
> 
> Anyone that would like a 32 Accomplice in full camo that is now an option for the staff program.
> 
> So if you already sent your order and requested a Black riser in the 32 ATA here is your options.
> 
> Wait for black 32 Risers
> Change to a Next Vista Camo Riser.
> Change to a Black 34 Riser
> 
> I am going to get the orders tomorrow and touch base with the few 32ATA Black Risers already ordered.
> 
> The reason for the shortage in 32 Black Risers is the Buck Commander bow, the orders for that bow was off the charts.
> 
> I am very sorry for this setback.
> 
> PLEASE PM me if you have already ordered a 32 all Black


Hey Rodney, If you start running short on 34's, do these guys that wanted a 32 get moved to the back of the line? No offense fellas, just wanting to get my hands on one of these bows.....and soon!!!  j/k


----------



## headhunter75422

Brothers in arms. I am curious to you that have a 32 or 34 or who have shot them how is the string angle on the 32? I have a 30 in draw I will be using this bow for hunting mostly but also comp. till the 37 comes out. I am sending in my paperwork Tuesday but just curious. I hunt out of D.B and tree stand. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rodney482

onetohunt said:


> Hey Rodney, If you start running short on 34's, do these guys that wanted a 32 get moved to the back of the line? No offense fellas, just wanting to get my hands on one of these bows.....and soon!!!  j/k


We have a ton of 34's so that wont be a problem.

We will have Black 32' but they have to be cut then sent away for powdercoating.

We also have plenty of camo 32's ready for assembly.


----------



## Beastmaster

BOHO said:


> glad I ordered a 34.


No kidding. However, I'm starting to go towards longer ATA bows myself. 

I'm finding that longer ATA bows suit me better, they actually stabilize better and quicker at full draw, and with my current long ATA bow, I'm getting scary speeds out of it. So I'm going to get all of 10fps (estimated) less out of the 34 than I am with my current speed bow. Not a biggie. 

On an oddball side note - if a staff shooter finds out that they need a module, what will it take to get a new module. Forex, I'm finding out that I'm really shooting better at 29.5 than at 29.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## jmh0411

*Sight*

That sight is "SICK" Rodney do we have a delivery date on that thing? Proud to be a "Assassin"


----------



## wicked1Joe

I'll be looking for that 37 for a Christmas present...hope there are out by then...
Rodney,remember, I need a lefty.


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Awesome.*

Well I had a 32 @ 30" set up in the shop. Camo with Black limbs there are post by me on another Athens thread. As for string angle I didn't have any problems. I had the peep at 6 1/8, then down to 5 1/2. Reason for the move? I had always had a low anchor. Put everything inline and fused 5 1/2, meta peeps or fletcher 1/8 -1/4" are great.

If you are going to hunt out of a DB I'd go with the 32"! They both hold great for me. I was shooting my best groups out to 50yds, with either bow.

Great bows. I had a QAD HD on the 32" and have a limb driver on the 34", until I get my shooter bow.

Again the 32" sold itself. Customer shot the one I set up, "said I want this one already set!" Great bows....:darkbeer:

Check out http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=936291&highlight=Athens&page=2 post 47. I posted the pic of a 32" on the 34" Thread. Aaron post 77 is of the all balck 34"






headhunter75422 said:


> Brothers in arms. I am curious to you that have a 32 or 34 or who have shot them how is the string angle on the 32? I have a 30 in draw I will be using this bow for hunting mostly but also comp. till the 37 comes out. I am sending in my paperwork Tuesday but just curious. I hunt out of D.B and tree stand. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rodney482

jmh0411 said:


> That sight is "SICK" Rodney do we have a delivery date on that thing? Proud to be a "Assassin"


I was told 3-4 weeks for the production models to be built.


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> No kidding. However, I'm starting to go towards longer ATA bows myself.
> 
> I'm finding that longer ATA bows suit me better, they actually stabilize better and quicker at full draw, and with my current long ATA bow, I'm getting scary speeds out of it. So I'm going to get all of 10fps (estimated) less out of the 34 than I am with my current speed bow. Not a biggie.
> 
> On an oddball side note - if a staff shooter finds out that they need a module, what will it take to get a new module. Forex, I'm finding out that I'm really shooting better at 29.5 than at 29.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve



Athens bows are cam specific, no modules.

and our draw lengths are pretty much spot on.

Please make sure you order the right DL.

It takes cam replacement to change the DL.


----------



## Medichunter

I'm planning on the 34'' bow. For me a longer ATA feels better, and more stable in my hands.


----------



## headhunter75422

Thanks for the help Shootin ABN.


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> that is the prototype but you get the idea.
> 
> Each pin is on its own plane, each pin is microadjustable for elevation.
> 
> 3rd axis adjustment
> 
> red level
> 
> will come with a short bracket and a longer bracket (shown)
> 
> Dual lights, ones ultaviolet the other is blue.


I love the red level. I think it stands out better than the usual yellow/ green. Plus it just looks cool!


----------



## giddi1820

*new sight*

I gotta have one of the new sights, when can we start ordering:happy: I think your right Rodney, Jason will be making arrows soon, right after the new peep sights go into mass production (LOL).


----------



## BowTech One

onetohunt said:


> What grip is that exactly. Is it a factory one or a Carbon Creation grip?


Its a Carbon Creations grip! I have them in all colors ready to ship!!!


----------



## onetohunt

BowTech One said:


> Its a Carbon Creations grip! I have them in all colors ready to ship!!!


Hey BowTech tell me a little about them. What exactly are they like and how much do they cost for one of these Accomplices? I went over to your web page but all it said was coming soon.


----------



## 29innovator70

*Sight and Quiver*

Rodney, is there anyway we can pre-order the sight and quiver, just to get on some sort of a list?


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> Rodney, is there anyway we can pre-order the sight and quiver, just to get on some sort of a list?


I will have to ask.

I will see Jason tomorrow


----------



## rodney482

alaz said:


> I love the red level. I think it stands out better than the usual yellow/ green. Plus it just looks cool!


Alot of the pro shooters requested we use the red level.


----------



## BowTech One

Discounts to all Athens staff shooters!


----------



## rodney482

BowTech One said:


> Discounts to all Athens staff shooters!


your grips feel really good and offering out a discount to the staff is very cool:shade:


----------



## rodney482

No longer taking staff applications thank you!!



Watch for a second phase shortly after the release of the 37 ATA target model.


----------



## Karbon

That skull bow is the first I've seen...Looks cool actually.


Tough choice...Black or Vista...
Are there 34's in Vista too?


----------



## n2bows45

Rodney,
I would like to thank you and Jason for the opportunity to join the Athens staff shooter team. I met Jason and Wes at the ASA classic in Georgia this past weekend and shot the Accomplice. Great bow. How does the draw length on this bow compare to a Matthews? I normally shoot a 28" draw.


----------



## LXCON3

n2bows45 said:


> Rodney,
> I would like to thank you and Jason for the opportunity to join the Athens staff shooter team. I met Jason and Wes at the ASA classic in Georgia this past weekend and shot the Accomplice. Great bow. How does the draw length on this bow compare to a Matthews? I normally shoot a 28" draw.


Mathews usually run 3/8"-1/2" long and Athens run dead on.


----------



## afhunter

Question: My DL is 28.5. However I want to shoot a D Loop for the first time this year. Should I go with a 28" for the 34 ATA Accomplice.


----------



## mdierker

I talked to Amanda this morning and I am faxing over my letter when I get to work on friday. I hope to be able to pick it up soon b/c Ill take it to the worlds


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> Athens bows are cam specific, no modules.
> 
> and our draw lengths are pretty much spot on.
> 
> Please make sure you order the right DL.
> 
> It takes cam replacement to change the DL.


Ok.. Let me email you tomorrow off line to discuss this further.


----------



## BOHO

afhunter said:


> Question: My DL is 28.5. However I want to shoot a D Loop for the first time this year. Should I go with a 28" for the 34 ATA Accomplice.


if its 28.5 with no d loop then it will prolly be 28 with one but it depends on the bow. if it ran short or long a little, if it was in tune or not, etc me personally, I'd rather have it a tad short than long so I'd prolly get a 28.


----------



## sweetpeajessw

I was kind of questioning draw length myself but think I'm sticking to 29". I'm about 6'1" and use a wrist strap release. I think this sounds right........

Actually maybe I should go with 28" or 28.5".......

I be confused.


----------



## afhunter

BOHO said:


> if its 28.5 with no d loop then it will prolly be 28 with one but it depends on the bow. if it ran short or long a little, if it was in tune or not, etc me personally, I'd rather have it a tad short than long so I'd prolly get a 28.


I think I am going to go with the 28". I can add a D Loop and it should have me shootin just fine.


----------



## Huff/MO

rodney482 said:


> No longer taking staff applications thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Watch for a second phase shortly after the release of the 37 ATA target model.


Dang... I can't believe I missed this. I need to get out of the classifieds and showcase a little more often. This would have been an awesome opportunity.


----------



## cartman308

there will be another goround this fall but mainly for women and youth. Might be able to try then! 

good luck!


----------



## rodney482

I highly recommend going to a proshop and being measured for draw length.

Athens bows are pretty much right on when it comes to DL.

Most bows are long.

For instance if you shoot a 29" mathews I would order a 29.5 Athens.


----------



## rodney482

cartman308 said:


> there will be another goround this fall but mainly for women and youth. Might be able to try then!
> 
> good luck!


this fall when we do phase 2 we will look at everyone but mainly shorter DL's


----------



## rodney482

sweetpeajessw said:


> I was kind of questioning draw length myself but think I'm sticking to 29". I'm about 6'1" and use a wrist strap release. I think this sounds right........
> 
> Actually maybe I should go with 28" or 28.5".......
> 
> I be confused.


stick with the 29


----------



## rodney482

Heading to Wabash for the R-100 will be down there all day.

Gonna be an awesome shoot this weekend.

I will check for questions when I return.


----------



## cartman308

Have a great trip!


----------



## rodney482

cartman308 said:


> Have a great trip!


Well thank you.

Rodney:smile:


----------



## cartman308

Can anyone recommend an affordable press, preferable portable but not required? I'd like to put the stings on my Tribute myself and do some tuning on the Accomplice with some guidance of course.


----------



## Karbon

I like my Caution Bar press!
Scootball's is another good one.


----------



## afhunter

Just put the money order in the mail. I cant wait to get that 34" and shoot the cams off that thing!:teeth:


----------



## LXCON3

afhunter said:


> Question: My DL is 28.5. However I want to shoot a D Loop for the first time this year. Should I go with a 28" for the 34 ATA Accomplice.


A D-loop does not change draw length it changes your hand/facial anchor point. If you are going to try a loop, try going to a shorter release. If you shoot a wrist strap release and want to continue to shot one, try going with a release with an adjustable nylon strap like these: Tru Ball Copperhead, Short and Sweet I, or II. Scott and Carter also make nice Nylon strap releases. Try the D-loop and the shorter release and I am sure you will see an improvement in your shooting.


----------



## Karbon

Carter Quickie 1+ is my fav!

Good post info.


----------



## wicked1Joe

sweetpeajessw said:


> I was kind of questioning draw length myself but think I'm sticking to 29". I'm about 6'1" and use a wrist strap release. I think this sounds right........
> 
> Actually maybe I should go with 28" or 28.5".......
> 
> I be confused.


I'm 6'1" and I have been at 29 with a wrist strap release. You should be OK.


----------



## BOHO

well I have been shooting 29 for awhile now. I sure hope mine fits me well. I bet it will be fine though. Anybody that has already gotten their bow, did you get the ame draw as you have with other bows? How does it fit you?


----------



## silver bullet

What does Athens have in the works as far as youth bows go. Any info on specs and availability would be great.


----------



## BOHO

silver bullet said:


> What does Athens have in the works as far as youth bows go. Any info on specs and availability would be great.


they have some coming out soon. I believe that I read that up top somewhere. ladies bows, youth bows and short draw bows I believe. not sure on the time line but my guess would be a few weeks. someone will chime in soon with a more definitive answer I'm sure.


----------



## afhunter

I think they said those will be out sometime after the release of the Buck Commander bow.


----------



## jobow81

Thanks for the opportunity. I sense a bright future for athens archery. I can't wait to get my bow and start shooting it and showing it off. God bless you guys.


----------



## alaz

jobow81 said:


> Thanks for the opportunity. I sense a bright future for athens archery. I can't wait to get my bow and start shooting it and showing it off. God bless you guys.


My sentiments exactly. Feels great to be part of this.
I just got my paid invoice today. I can not wait to get shooting my Accomplice!

I can't wait to see the later to be released 37" ATA! 
If there are any pics out there or anything feel free to share


----------



## dpoutdoor

Just sent my payment and contract, cant wait for my bow to come!


----------



## alaz

LXCON3 said:


> A D-loop does not change draw length it changes your hand/facial anchor point. If you are going to try a loop, try going to a shorter release. If you shoot a wrist strap release and want to continue to shot one, try going with a release with an adjustable nylon strap like these: Tru Ball Copperhead, Short and Sweet I, or II. Scott and Carter also make nice Nylon strap releases. Try the D-loop and the shorter release and I am sure you will see an improvement in your shooting.


Thanks for the info on the releases. I have been thinking about getting the copperhead or the sniper 2 for the adjustable length.


----------



## lilcajun

with all this talk about draw length, it got me wondering...i shoot a 27" draw on my bowtech, anyone know if they run long? I went to huntersfriend.com and it shows you how to measure for your draw length...it says to measure your armsspan withough stetching, then take that number and divide by 2.5....soooo, 69" divided by 2.5= 27.6....should i get a 27 1/2" draw on my accomplice instead? anyone know if this formula is right? im going to the pro shop this afternoon and ill let them measure me just to make sure...btw, I am shooting a d-loop.


----------



## BowTech One

lilcajun said:


> with all this talk about draw length, it got me wondering...i shoot a 27" draw on my bowtech, anyone know if they run long? I went to huntersfriend.com and it shows you how to measure for your draw length...it says to measure your armsspan withough stetching, then take that number and divide by 2.5....soooo, 69" divided by 2.5= 27.6....should i get a 27 1/2" draw on my accomplice instead? anyone know if this formula is right? im going to the pro shop this afternoon and ill let them measure me just to make sure...btw, I am shooting a d-loop.


Yes the Bowtechs run long...I shoot BT's at 26.5 and I shoot Athens at 27...


----------



## alaz

lilcajun said:


> with all this talk about draw length, it got me wondering...i shoot a 27" draw on my bowtech, anyone know if they run long? I went to huntersfriend.com and it shows you how to measure for your draw length...it says to measure your armsspan withough stetching, then take that number and divide by 2.5....soooo, 69" divided by 2.5= 27.6....should i get a 27 1/2" draw on my accomplice instead? anyone know if this formula is right? im going to the pro shop this afternoon and ill let them measure me just to make sure...btw, I am shooting a d-loop.


I have used this formula and it says I am a 29.5" draw and I know I am most comfortable shooting a 29.5" bow off a draw board.

I've shot BT at 29.5" but I do feel like I am stretching a little. My current bow was set at 29.5" off a draw board and it fit me to a T.

Let us know how you do.
Thanks.


----------



## lilcajun

Soo what y'all are saying is that if I shoot a 27 on a bowtech, I need to get a 27 1/2 accomplice right? As long as I'm close to my same anchors I'm good. I just don't want to get the wrong drawlength.


----------



## Karbon

27.5 ran a touch long on my Bowtechs. Even longer with the Mathews.
I shoot 27.5 comfortably with an 09 Elite, NBA, and the 08 Athens I had. Hoyt's were close.

I am a solid 27.5 dl. All bow I get set up on a board for 27.5 fit perfect.

The 27 cam on the Athens I picked up from IR was too short and I needed a 27.5. So I agree, the 27.5 cam Athens has is a very true 27.5.


----------



## pwahuntn

Sent you an email.

Here some animals I harvested in past couple years. By coinsidense all were taken out to 40 yds. The wild pig & Tule cow Elk was spot stalk.


----------



## MAG00

Does anybody know when they may be offering something for us short draw archers? Like 25.5 to 26.5 inch DL?


----------



## BOHO

MAG00 said:


> Does anybody know when they may be offering something for us short draw archers? Like 25.5 to 26.5 inch DL?


a few weeks I think is what was said above.


----------



## pwahuntn

rodney482 said:


> I had no idea what I was getting into when Jason asked me to help with this little detail.
> 
> :mg:
> 
> I am trying to keep up with everyone.
> 
> I know how it feels to set and wait for a response....
> 
> Athens is all about Customer Service and I am doing my best to maintain the high standard Jason has set for his company.


Having great customer service promotes happy return customers. I'm a BIG believer in customer service.


----------



## headhunter75422

I am sending out paperwork and payment Tuesday. I am so pumped. I cannot wait to shoot the strings off the bow. I read above so I shoot a 30 in draw on Bowtech and elite. I will be ordering my bow in 30 in is this correct?


----------



## Karbon

Looks like my dealer buddy is going to be an Athens Dealer...Finger Crossed.

We both think that Orange Fade bow and the Bow Commander and some of the sweetest looking bows of 09. Way Cool.

How about a BC Staff bow?
I just want to do my part and help out with the riser shortage


----------



## ohiohunter02

my contract and money went in the mail this morning. Can't wait to get my hands on this thing and start some foam killing before our bow season opener.....


----------



## BOHO

I am as anxious as everyone else to receive my bow. I will be getting a camcorder soon so I hope to be able to figure out how to put clips on the internet. I hope to get some great deer footage this fall.


----------



## indiana redneck

MAG00 said:


> Does anybody know when they may be offering something for us short draw archers? Like 25.5 to 26.5 inch DL?


*They plan on producing a kids bow this fall.*


----------



## alaz

Karbon said:


> Looks like my dealer buddy is going to be an Athens Dealer...Finger Crossed.
> 
> We both think that Orange Fade bow and the Bow Commander and some of the sweetest looking bows of 09. Way Cool.
> 
> How about a BC Staff bow?
> I just want to do my part and help out with the riser shortage


The Orange fade caught my eye as well!


----------



## axisbuck24

*Countdown to ladies bow.....*

Anxiously awaiting the ladies bow!!!!:wink::RockOn:


----------



## cartman308

Got my paid invoice in the mail this evening! Oh man, where the heck are the hats already!

Thanks Team Athens !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onetohunt

cartman308 said:


> Got my paid invoice in the mail this evening! Oh man, where the heck are the hats already!
> 
> Thanks Team Athens !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Got mine as well. Come on little brown truck bring my little brown box!!!


----------



## Beastmaster

onetohunt said:


> Got mine as well. Come on little brown truck bring my little brown box!!!


No invoice in the mail yet, but I know they received my package on Tuesday.

And if I recall, delivery isn't going to be from what brown can't do for you or from the guys who absolutely, positively deliver it overnight...... 

It will be from the little white trucks with the red and blue eagle on it.

-Steve


----------



## wicked1Joe

Recieved mine back today!


----------



## alaz

I got mine today as well. Loving the fast turn around and being kept in the loop. Thanks Athens.
Now...
Just waiting for the bow!


----------



## Karbon

Mine's in the mail in the am...I think!:darkbeer:


----------



## 29innovator70

Whaat happened to rodney? We need some more sneak peaks.


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> Heading to Wabash for the R-100 will be down there all day.
> 
> Gonna be an awesome shoot this weekend.
> 
> I will check for questions when I return.



Rodney said he was going to be out today.
Shows how involved he is when you miss him when he's gone for the day!
LOL!


----------



## 29innovator70

I really like the sight that is coming out, but does anyone know the reasoning behind having 2 lights?


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> I really like the sight that is coming out, but does anyone know the reasoning behind having 2 lights?


One is ultraviolet the other is blue.

Jason says one works better than the other in different light.


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> Whaat happened to rodney? We need some more sneak peaks.


I got home about 9 oclock...Exhausted, we shot all 100 targets today, the course is probably 6 miles long.

I shot

510/612 50 targets scored 12,10,8,5

500/600 Same.

I think they also give Hunter class and extra 100 points because we sho the same stakes as Open.

So I should end up with 1110/1212

there were 5 of us in the group and we had alot of busted arrows.


----------



## BowTech One

rodney482 said:


> I got home about 9 oclock...Exhausted, we shot all 100 targets today, the course is probably 6 miles long.
> 
> I shot
> 
> 510/612 50 targets scored 12,10,8,5
> 
> 500/600 Same.
> 
> I think they also give Hunter class and extra 100 points because we sho the same stakes as Open.
> 
> So I should end up with 1110/1212
> 
> there were 5 of us in the group and we had alot of busted arrows.


That score looks pretty good!

Sounds like it was a tough shoot!!!


----------



## BoCoMo

Good shooting rodney. Did u stick the apple?


----------



## cartman308

Nice shooting! Now back to work! Haha just teasin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wicked1Joe

cartman308 said:


> Nice shooting! Now back to work! Haha just teasin.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We are going to have to confiscate that mobile device of yours...
LOL


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> I got home about 9 oclock...Exhausted, we shot all 100 targets today, the course is probably 6 miles long.
> 
> I shot
> 
> 510/612 50 targets scored 12,10,8,5
> 
> 500/600 Same.
> 
> I think they also give Hunter class and extra 100 points because we sho the same stakes as Open.
> 
> So I should end up with 1110/1212
> 
> there were 5 of us in the group and we had alot of busted arrows.


Nice - that's a good average.


----------



## Beastmaster

Another question. How thin can the grips go?


----------



## cartman308

909bowsniper said:


> We are going to have to confiscate that mobile device of yours...
> LOL


Heheh. You notice my spelling is worse then normal with this mobile device. Its like an elephant playin hopscotch tryin to type on this thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> I got home about 9 oclock...Exhausted, we shot all 100 targets today, the course is probably 6 miles long.
> 
> I shot
> 
> 510/612 50 targets scored 12,10,8,5
> 
> 500/600 Same.
> 
> I think they also give Hunter class and extra 100 points because we sho the same stakes as Open.
> 
> So I should end up with 1110/1212
> 
> there were 5 of us in the group and we had alot of busted arrows.




Nice shooting. 
Sounds like a tiring day, but sure it was a blast!


----------



## onetohunt

Congrats to all that made it...we are officially Athens Staff shooters today!


----------



## LXCON3

alaz said:


> Thanks for the info on the releases. I have been thinking about getting the copperhead or the sniper 2 for the adjustable length.


I have had them both. Go with the Copper Head with the connection strap.


----------



## LXCON3

lilcajun said:


> with all this talk about draw length, it got me wondering...i shoot a 27" draw on my bowtech, anyone know if they run long? I went to huntersfriend.com and it shows you how to measure for your draw length...it says to measure your armsspan withough stetching, then take that number and divide by 2.5....soooo, 69" divided by 2.5= 27.6....should i get a 27 1/2" draw on my accomplice instead? anyone know if this formula is right? im going to the pro shop this afternoon and ill let them measure me just to make sure...btw, I am shooting a d-loop.


The arm span way of measuring is pretty accurate. I would go with the 27.5 Athens.


----------



## lilcajun

thanks for the help...i went to the pro shop yesterday just to make sure, and yep, i AM a 27 1/2...i sent rodney a pm to have them change it for me on my contract...im sticking with the 32 all camo also, that thing looks sweet! i cant wait to get it in and start shooting!


----------



## indiana redneck

LXCON3 said:


> I have had them both. Go with the Copper Head with the connection strap.


*I love my Sniper-2 w/ spring trigger.*


----------



## onetohunt

LXCON3 said:


> I have had them both. Go with the Copper Head with the connection strap.


I really like the Carter Quickie +'s. Either 1 or 2.


----------



## alaz

Thanks for all the feedback on the releases. I going to check them out.


----------



## BoCoMo

Im glad athens archery isnt tangled up in any lawsuits. Ive been reading a thread about another bow maker and its just ugly. Im glad to be part of a great company like athens.


----------



## BOHO

BoCoMo said:


> Im glad athens archery isnt tangled up in any lawsuits. Ive been reading a thread about another bow maker and its just ugly. Im glad to be part of a great company like athens.


I second that. I think Athens is off and running and will be a huge success. I'm just glad that we are a small part of it, but a part none the less.


----------



## Bohica

rodney482 said:


> I got home about 9 oclock...Exhausted, we shot all 100 targets today, the course is probably 6 miles long.
> 
> I shot
> 
> 510/612 50 targets scored 12,10,8,5
> 
> 500/600 Same.
> 
> I think they also give Hunter class and extra 100 points because we sho the same stakes as Open.
> 
> So I should end up with 1110/1212
> 
> there were 5 of us in the group and we had alot of busted arrows.


Will you be posting any pics from the shoot?.



BoCoMo said:


> Im glad athens archery isnt tangled up in any lawsuits. Ive been reading a thread about another bow maker and its just ugly. Im glad to be part of a great company like athens.


Ain't that the truth. It's really kind of sad.


----------



## alaz

BOHO said:


> I second that. I think Athens is off and running and will be a huge success. I'm just glad that we are a small part of it, but a part none the less.


Absolutely!


----------



## BOHO

I got my invoice today!  Man that was a fast turnaround. I just sent the order in Monday. Great job Athens. :thumbs_up


----------



## cartman308

Will the bowmaster press work well enough to do tuning with the Accomplice? I don't have the fund for a quality bench press. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beastmaster

cartman308 said:


> Will the bowmaster press work well enough to do tuning with the Accomplice? I don't have the fund for a quality bench press. Thanks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dunno. I would hazard a guess and say yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cartman308

I don't see why not either. Just hear a lot things about pressing parellel bows wrong. Just wanna make sure
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StrictBaptist

i dont know if you have all the positions filled or not rodney,. I live in south carolina.. you sent me a app, but I think I delelted it on accident...


----------



## rodney482

Koontzy said:


> i dont know if you have all the positions filled or not rodney,. I live in south carolina.. you sent me a app, but I think I delelted it on accident...


Send me a PM with your email address.

Rodney


----------



## rodney482

Just got home from the second day of the R-100 today was all about showing off our bows.

Everyone that shot the bows fell in love.

I had a great time meeting some of Staff shooters. Now I just have to learn you all by name.....:mg::mg:

I will again be gone all day tomorrow for the final day of the R-100

A big thanks goes out to the FBSA for cooking us all a great supper. It was fun hanging out with T-Bone and Roger Raglin.

I think everyone had a pretty good time.

PM inbox will only hold a 1000 PM's and I just dumped it for the sconed time in a week....You guys are keeping me busy,,,:shade:

Rodney:smile:


----------



## 29innovator70

Rodney, will you have any pics of the quiver for us anytime soon? Really anxious for that!


----------



## StrictBaptist

rodney,


I sent ya a pm with my email in it...

thanks


----------



## rodney482

Koontzy said:


> rodney,
> 
> 
> I sent ya a pm with my email in it...
> 
> thanks


Taken care of.

I am off to bed,,,will check for PM's and questions when I arrive home tomorrow night.

Rodney


----------



## cartman308

good luck with the final day. I'm trying to leave you alone unless something important comes to mind.


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> Rodney, will you have any pics of the quiver for us anytime soon? Really anxious for that!




Did some field testing and had a couple small issues. 

Going to fix those issues and it will then go into production.

I should have photos next week.


----------



## trapper dan

Sounds like you guys are having a blast up there. It will be cool to here how every thing turns out this next week or so. Good luck with the rest of the event and have fun.


----------



## selemdog

29innovator70 said:


> Rodney, will you have any pics of the quiver for us anytime soon? Really anxious for that!


Cehcked out the prototype yesterday.The quiver is a great concept. With a little more tweaking it will be great. It is very practical.


----------



## ricksmathew

I picked up my new Accomplice on Saturday at the shop, goit a tour of the shop and met some of the guys there. Wes and Woody showed us the Omga rest and some of the faded risers, very cool! Rodney if was nice meeting you and talking to Jason again. Can't wait to get my bow set up and shooting it. Wished Howard and I could of stayed for dinner Saturday night but we headed out early.


----------



## alaz

ricksmathew said:


> I picked up my new Accomplice on Saturday at the shop, goit a tour of the shop and met some of the guys there. Wes and Woody showed us the Omga rest and some of the faded risers, very cool! Rodney if was nice meeting you and talking to Jason again. Can't wait to get my bow set up and shooting it. Wished Howard and I could of stayed for dinner Saturday night but we headed out early.


Awesome!
Feel free to share pics of your set-up!

Keep us posted.


----------



## BOHO

rodney482 said:


> Did some field testing and had a couple small issues.
> 
> Going to fix those issues and it will then go into production.
> 
> I should have photos next week.


cant wait to try it out. as I stated earlier, my Alpine soft locs are the best quiver I have tried to date. I cant wait to try the new Athens quiver. If it's like all the other Athens products people have tried, I just bet it will be even better. lookin forward to the pics.


----------



## afhunter

My money order and paperwork got to Athens yesterday. I saw some of you guys already have something back. About how long did that take?


----------



## BOHO

afhunter said:


> My money order and paperwork got to Athens yesterday. I saw some of you guys already have something back. About how long did that take?


I mailed my order in Monday and received my Invoice back on Saturday.


----------



## alaz

BOHO said:


> I mailed my order in Monday and received my Invoice back on Saturday.


I would say that sounds about the same as me, approx. 5-7 business days.
To their credit it seems as though they have been able to send them out as fast as they are getting them in.


----------



## BOHO

alaz said:


> I would say that sounds about the same as me, approx. 5-7 business days.
> To their credit it seems as though they have been able to send them out as fast as they are getting them in.


yes. They are busting their butts to take care of us. I would imagine they prolly only have a few people working there and with all these orders coming in you can imagine how busy they are. They are staying on top of it very well. I used to have a boss that said once you start slipping your gonna fall. They are staying upright for sure. :thumbs_up


----------



## ohiohunter02

We need to get some pics of the quiver and what the hats look like..


----------



## afhunter

Sounds good. I would like to see some pictures of this quiver, hat and shirt. Rodney when you get a minute to breathe could you hook us up?


----------



## rodney482

afhunter said:


> Sounds good. I would like to see some pictures of this quiver, hat and shirt. Rodney when you get a minute to breathe could you hook us up?


I ran some things passed the engineers today on the quiver and I think it may be a little longer before production quivers are ready. 

It will make it even better.....:smile:


----------



## rodney482

ohiohunter02 said:


> We need to get some pics of the quiver and what the hats look like..


I havnt seen a hat yet myself, they are not here yet.

Things are crazy busy at Athens.

We had a great time at the R-100

:smile:


----------



## ricksmathew

Some eye candy for you guys!

View attachment 614309


View attachment 614310


View attachment 614311


View attachment 614312


----------



## 29innovator70

wow, this is killing me! I don't think I've ever been this anxious before! I hope our packages start shipping REAL soon!


----------



## 29innovator70

rodney482 said:


> I ran some things passed the engineers today on the quiver and I think it may be a little longer before production quivers are ready.
> 
> It will make it even better.....:smile:


Rodney, is the quiver going to be mounted to the sight or the upper mount in the riser?


----------



## ricksmathew

To the sight, I got to check the new quiver out on Saturday at the R100 and I can say is WOW!!! I can't wait to get one for my Accomplice.


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> Rodney, is the quiver going to be mounted to the sight or the upper mount in the riser?


That was one of the issues we spoke about today, they are considering making it to where it can be attached to the upper riser or the sight.


----------



## rodney482

ricksmathew said:


> Some eye candy for you guys!
> 
> View attachment 614309
> 
> 
> View attachment 614310
> 
> 
> View attachment 614311
> 
> 
> View attachment 614312


Rick got his bow early, that is why his diamond does not say Field Staff.

But they are going to be sent to him.....


----------



## bloodtrail1

Very Nice looking bows!
I am thinking I might need to try one out!


----------



## StrictBaptist

The diamond will say Field staff on it?!

Thats awsome Rodney... I cant wait myself. Hope the best for Athens!


----------



## indiana redneck

*Rodney it was a blast this weekend in the Athens trailer like always. I also want to say thank you to the guys from FBSA for all the good grub they cooked up all weekend & i really loved those deep fried oreos they rocked:jam:. Rod don't forget to get ahold of Brian for me.:wink:*


----------



## rodney482

indiana ******* said:


> *Rodney it was a blast this weekend in the Athens trailer like always. I also want to say thank you to the guys from FBSA for all the good grub they cooked up all weekend & i really loved those deep fried oreos they rocked:jam:. Rod don't forget to get ahold of Brian for me.:wink:*


Yes the FBSA thefbsa.com fed us Sat night and the food was off the charts.

Great folks that for sure.

You got dibbs on the Vortex!!


----------



## rodney482

Koontzy said:


> The diamond will say Field staff on it?!
> 
> Thats awsome Rodney... I cant wait myself. Hope the best for Athens!


yes they will:smile:


----------



## tester84

Had a blast at the R100! Nice meeting you Rodney and some of you other guys!


----------



## ricksmathew

indiana ******* said:


> *Rodney it was a blast this weekend in the Athens trailer like always. I also want to say thank you to the guys from FBSA for all the good grub they cooked up all weekend & i really loved those deep fried oreos they rocked:jam:. Rod don't forget to get ahold of Brian for me.:wink:*




Sorry I missed you on Saturday Matt, would of been nice to talk to you again.


----------



## alaz

ricksmathew said:


> Some eye candy for you guys!
> 
> View attachment 614309
> 
> 
> View attachment 614310
> 
> 
> View attachment 614311
> 
> 
> View attachment 614312


Thanks for sharing.
Looking good!


----------



## Karbon

These bows keep looking better and better.

Hands down, these are the coolest looking risers I've seen to date. I'm even digging AT...and I never like AT. The camo looks real good. Any high quality camo pics yet?


----------



## cartman308

ARRRGGGHHH!!!!!!! THEM PICS ARE KILLING ME! Any details on the quiver you can leak?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onetohunt

ricksmathew said:


> Some eye candy for you guys!
> 
> View attachment 614309
> 
> 
> View attachment 614310
> 
> 
> View attachment 614311
> 
> 
> View attachment 614312


SWEET!! Give us some details on it. You have already made us sick, now make us ukey:!!
Also is that the 34 and are those the original strings that it came with?


----------



## rodney482

anyone that has already placed their order and now want to change draw length, you need to call 1-574-224-2300 and let Amanda know.

Thanks, Rodney


----------



## rodney482

onetohunt said:


> SWEET!! Give us some details on it. You have already made us sick, now make us ukey:!!


the quiver that was shown at the show was a prototype and not a finished product. But it will be similar.


----------



## BOHO

man I hope to see some pics soon. ya'll are making me ancy. lol :teeth:


----------



## jason_thacker_3

Got to check out all the Athens bows this weekend at the R100 and I think i know what my next bow purchase is going to be


----------



## 29innovator70

Athens should be receiving my contract and MO today! Hopefully those hat are coming in soon so we can get our packages!


----------



## dpoutdoor

Man, the pics of the bow look sweet!! cant wait to get mine!


----------



## indiana redneck

ricksmathew said:


> Sorry I missed you on Saturday Matt, would of been nice to talk to you again.


*Yeah man it would have been nice to chat with you again to.*


----------



## guanche

The bow look sweet!!!! WOW!!!

Thank you for sharing


----------



## cbryant11

i may be an idiot here but,,,,What is the hook for at the top of the riser, i cant picture how it works.....if someone could please post a picture of it in action that would be great,,,,cbryant


----------



## BOHO

cbryant11 said:


> i may be an idiot here but,,,,What is the hook for at the top of the riser, i cant picture how it works.....if someone could please post a picture of it in action that would be great,,,,cbryant


I am anxious to get my stuff as well but be patient grasshopper. it will come.  

the hook is for hanging your bow. check out athens site and it will tell you everything.

http://www.athensarchery.com/


----------



## ricksmathew

cbryant11 said:


> i may be an idiot here but,,,,What is the hook for at the top of the riser, i cant picture how it works.....if someone could please post a picture of it in action that would be great,,,,cbryant




It swings out to either side to hang your bow from when hunting or shooting 3D. It is detachable, is an accessory and can be purchased separately.


----------



## cbryant11

oh it swings,,,,,i couldnt picture it hanging from anything straight back like that,,,,thanks cbryant


----------



## bulldogto

Just spoke with Amanda. Really wanted the all black accomplice so I changed to the 34 inch ATA. I didn't want to wait longer for the 32 inch model. The 34 should be an absolute tack driver


----------



## dpoutdoor

Does anyone know if athens is going to be coming out with any tshirts or anything? also, what kind of decal will come with the field staff package? size? etc? pic would be great


----------



## sweetpeajessw

rodney482 said:


> stick with the 29


Turns out I'm a 28".......good thing I researched that, it just recently changed 

I'm so excited for this opportunity! Thank you again!


----------



## cbryant11

*Its official*

Well I received my paid invoice today so Iam officially an Athens field staff shooter............cbryant


----------



## lilcajun

same here, got my paid invoice also...i also talked to amanda this morning...i was going to call her at 9, and at 8:50 she called me! she was calling to let me know about the shortage of black risers in the 32, so i changed to the all camo 32!! that thing looks so sweet, i cant wait to shoot it...i also let her know to change my draw length from 27" to 27 1/2", glad i checked it out before i had a draw length too short! awesome customer service, and I am GLAD that im a field staff for Athens Archery! if the bow is anything like the customer service, i will be very pleased! thanks Athens!


----------



## alaz

lilcajun said:


> same here, got my paid invoice also...i also talked to amanda this morning...i was going to call her at 9, and at 8:50 she called me! she was calling to let me know about the shortage of black risers in the 32, so i changed to the all camo 32!! that thing looks so sweet, i cant wait to shoot it...i also let her know to change my draw length from 27" to 27 1/2", glad i checked it out before i had a draw length too short! awesome customer service, and I am GLAD that im a field staff for Athens Archery! if the bow is anything like the customer service, i will be very pleased! thanks Athens!


I agree, dealings with customer service, and everyone at Athens has been phenomenal. I had a chance to shoot the 32" bow about a month ago against all the big name bows and I was blown away. 
It is an awesome bow! We are getting there!


----------



## rodney482

Just got a report from one of our new ProStaff shooters that he just shot some of the best 40 yd groups of his life.

He just got his 34" Accomplice Sunday. He settled for one of our Demo bows.


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> Just got a report from one of our new ProStaff shooters that he just shot some of the best 40 yd groups of his life.
> 
> He just got his 34" Accomplice Sunday. He settled for one of our Demo bows.


Alright Rodney, now your just being mean!!

Did those hats come in today?


----------



## rodney482

onetohunt said:


> Alright Rodney, now your just being mean!!
> 
> Did those hats come in today?


I was busy arresting bad guys....:smile:

Remember guys my fulltime job is policing.

Besides its only Aug 3rd..... I still have 27 days 

I can guarantee you that those packages will go out ASAP....:shade:

Amanda and Pam do an excellent job of filling orders.


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> I was busy arresting bad guys....:smile:
> 
> Remember guys my fulltime job is policing.
> 
> Besides its only Aug 3rd..... I still have 27 days
> 
> I can guarantee you that those packages will go out ASAP....:shade:
> 
> Amanda and Pam do an excellent job of filling orders.


I've got one more question for ya! Since we're not sure on when the quivers will be out, do you know which mount on the Fuse quivers will mount to the riser on the Accomplice?


----------



## cro

email sent


----------



## rodney482

onetohunt said:


> I've got one more question for ya! Since we're not sure on when the quivers will be out, do you know which mount on the Fuse quivers will mount to the riser on the Accomplice?


our riser has a cut out that will work with the T series quivers from Mathews.

Never used a fuse quiver..


----------



## 29innovator70

My contract was delivered today so it's official, athens owns me for a year!


----------



## simi06

My contract is inbound to Athens. Looking forward to harvesting some prime Iowa White Tails and some Toms with my Accomplice. Thanks Rodney and Jason and all at Athens.


----------



## sweetpeajessw

Everything will be sent out tomorrow.....I'm looking forward to getting all dressed up and having my buddy take pictures of me in all my get-up with my new bow


----------



## BOHO

I have a question.  For those of us that were fortunate enough to be selected to the Athens Team, are we Assassins or are we just Accomplished?


----------



## Bohica

29innovator70 said:


> My contract was delivered today so it's official, athens owns me for a year!


.......:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

BOHO said:


> I have a question.  For those of us that were fortunate enough to be selected to the Athens Team, are we Assassins or are we just Accomplished?


Technically, in order to obtain Assassin status you gotta lay down some bloodtrails....I cant hardly wait to start the thread titled............................................"I am an Athens Assassin"


----------



## simi06

Rodney,
Did you start a thread to introduce ourselves to the other field staff members? I though I saw one a while back but can't seem to locate it.


----------



## Bohica

BOHO said:


> I have a question.  For those of us that were fortunate enough to be selected to the Athens Team, are we Assassins or are we just Accomplished?





rodney482 said:


> Technically, in order to obtain Assassin status you gotta lay down some bloodtrails....I cant hardly wait to start the thread titled............................................"I am an Athens Assassin"


Does a deer corn stealin '**** count? I've been giving him a pass but y'all may have sealed his fate!.


----------



## rodney482

simi06 said:


> Rodney,
> Did you start a thread to introduce ourselves to the other field staff members? I though I saw one a while back but can't seem to locate it.


we have a social group

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=200

we also have our own forum over at athensarchery.com but most of us hang out here on AT


----------



## rodney482

Bohica said:


> Does a deer corn stealin '**** count? I've been giving him a pass but y'all may have sealed his fate!.


:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## BOHO

rodney482 said:


> Technically, in order to obtain Assassin status you gotta lay down some bloodtrails....I cant hardly wait to start the thread titled............................................"I am an Athens Assassin"


well that wont be a problem. I'll just take my bow to the camp and shoot a crow. lmao


----------



## sweetpeajessw

I'm debating which R100 to do. I had to work the weekend of the one here in Wisconsin 

So, it's either Michigan or Iowa.......I'm thinking Iowa.


----------



## wicked1Joe

rodney482 said:


> Technically, in order to obtain Assassin status you gotta lay down some bloodtrails....I cant hardly wait to start the thread titled............................................"I am an Athens Assassin"




Gonna set that bow up...quickly...and ambush a coyote before sundown...
pics to follow!
I have a great place to anbush them about 15 minutes north of me...


----------



## BOHO

sweet pea, I'd definately choose Iowa if I could. 

good luck with the song dog sniper. tough critter to kill with a bow. we want to see some pics if ya get one.


----------



## wicked1Joe

BOHO said:


> good luck with the song dog sniper. tough critter to kill with a bow. we want to see some pics if ya get one.



I know...we have a sweet spot where food is abundent (rabbits) and a good water sorce in the middle of nowhere...lots of song dogs...but also alot of Mt. Lions...


----------



## sweetpeajessw

BOHO said:


> sweet pea, I'd definately choose Iowa if I could.
> 
> good luck with the song dog sniper. tough critter to kill with a bow. we want to see some pics if ya get one.


I'm thinking of doing the Iowa, too. Waiting to hear from a buddy that might take the drive with me.


----------



## caseyann2210

*You guys wont believe what these bows are capable of doing?*

The ProStaff guy that Rodney was talking about was me. And all I can say is when you can shove 7 shafts into a quater size dot at 40 yards within the first seven shots of setting the bow up,thats saying something.These bows can and will SHOOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cartman308

You guys have to see those pics! He aint lyin!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wicked1Joe

caseyann2210 said:


> The ProStaff guy that Rodney was talking about was me. And all I can say is when you can shove 7 shafts into a quater size dot at 40 yards within the first seven shots of setting the bow up,thats saying something.These bows can and will SHOOT!!!!!!!!!!!


For sure...I seen you other thread...great pics...
can't hardly wait here!


----------



## caseyann2210

*Sorry I was mistaken*

I put 5 shots into that quarter size dot at forty out of the only seven shots out of this bow!


----------



## wicked1Joe

caseyann2210 said:


> I put 5 shots into that quarter size dot at forty out of the only seven shots out of this bow!


5 or 7 it doesn't matter...
Great shooting! from a great bow!:smile:


----------



## BOHO

man thats some great shooting for sure. I cant even see a quarter at 40 yards. lol I could prolly hit a paper plate 3 out of 5 at 40. That would be great for me! LOL


----------



## rodney482

*Staff bows are currently shipping*


Hats will not be in for 45 days. You will recieve your hats the same time you get your business cards.


----------



## cartman308

*SWEEEET!!!!![/*:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> *Staff bows are currently shipping*
> 
> 
> Hats will not be in for 45 days. You will recieve your hats the same time you get your business cards.


Whoa. Business cards? 

Sweet!


----------



## AK12ring

*Cant wait*

Thanks for the update. I cant wait to start shooting the new rig!


----------



## ghost trail

Sweet. 
Hope it's here for opening day. Aug 15th out here


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Whoa. Business cards?
> 
> Sweet!


They wont have each shooters name!!! I couldnt pull that off

By the way the hats are freakin cool.....

The shirts also turned out very nice.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Thats awesome Rodney. Cant wait to get the new rig. And i'm going to feel special with my own business cards ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> They wont have each shooters name!!! I couldnt pull that off
> 
> By the way the hats are freakin cool.....
> 
> The shirts also turned out very nice.


Cool! 

I'm just glad that I'm going to get mine in time for me to shoot it enough to not embarrass myself in the next league. Pity that I couldn't get the 34 in time for the 3D competition I'm in now - I've swapped bows three times so far, and it would blow people's mind that I would win the open class division if I did it with 4 different ones.

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

Please keep in mind everytime you call Athens it slows down the shipping proceedure, the same girls answering questions on the phone are in charge of shipping.:smile:

If you need to change your order then please call.


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> Please keep in mind everytime you call Athens it slows down the shipping proceedure, the same girls answering questions on the phone are in charge of shipping.:smile:
> 
> If you need to change your order then please call.


Funny. Good thing I like email instead of voice!


----------



## BOHO

YEA!!!! Ya'll stop holding up progress.  That is cool on the business cards. I dont mind them not having our names on em. That's why GOD invented the pen.


----------



## rodney482

BOHO said:


> YEA!!!! Ya'll stop holding up progress.  That is cool on the business cards. I dont mind them not having our names on em. That's why GOD invented the pen.


Right on Brother!!!!!


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Funny. Good thing I like email instead of voice!


You guys can PM or Email me to death:smile:

I can answer alot of the questions and I dont have anything to do with filling orders


----------



## BOHO

rodney482 said:


> You guys can PM or Email me to death:smile:
> 
> I can answer alot of the questions and I dont have anything to do with filling orders


I know you havent gotten but 1 or 2 PM's since this all strated huh Rodney? :angel:


----------



## rodney482

BOHO said:


> I know you havent gotten but 1 or 2 PM's since this all strated huh Rodney? :angel:


Just dumped my PM box...it only holds a 1000 PM's

It is the 3 time since I started the Staff program...

:smile:


----------



## cbryant11

alright i got my last local 3d shoot next weekend and a deer hunt the week after that, would be awsome if it gets here at least by next friday!!!!!!


----------



## dpoutdoor

Man thats awesome!! cant wait for mine to get here!!!


----------



## cartman308

BOHO said:


> YEA!!!! Ya'll stop holding up progress.  That is cool on the business cards. I dont mind them not having our names on em. That's why GOD invented the pen.


what i this pen you speak of?!?!? I have never heard of such a device?!?! 

Busiess cards ehh. Makes me kinda feel important!:darkbeer: 

Shops got a G5 peep waiting!!!!


----------



## dpoutdoor

Has anyone received there Staff Shooter bow in the mail yet?


----------



## rodney482

Did I mention I have some pics of the quiver??

Will get them off my phone tonight, pics are not that great but I will post them.


----------



## sweetpeajessw

rodney482 said:


> Did I mention I have some pics of the quiver??
> 
> Will get them off my phone tonight, pics are not that great but I will post them.


Tease........


----------



## rodney482

sweetpeajessw said:


> Tease........


maybe a little..................


----------



## Blackbery Holow

cant wait to see it


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> maybe a little..................


Ohhhh you are a very naughty man!!


----------



## BOHO

I got a buddy that has a mathews drenalin ld and he's lookin for a quiver. will this quiver fit his bow? cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## rodney482

Pictures Anyone?????????


----------



## rodney482

This is a prototype, production will be much nicer.

There is a bow hook that folds out of the middle, allows you to screw it right in the tree and then you can hang your bow there as well.

It is adjustable up and down, about 6" of adjustment while on the bow.

Dead quiet, machined quick disconnect.


----------



## gobblemg

Looks great.


----------



## wicked1Joe

rodney482 said:


> *Staff bows are currently shipping*
> 
> 
> Hats will not be in for 45 days. You will recieve your hats the same time you get your business cards.


*WAY COOL!*Should be here in time for our Aug.23rd bear and deer opener.
Thanks, Rodney


----------



## lilcajun

man im freakin pumped now!!! cant wait to get it in! you guys are doing an awesome job...hey rodney, any word on what the msrp is gonna be on the quiver yet??? just curious, trying to stay in budget, BUUTTTT i think im gonna have to break it if i have to lol....that is a great idea for the quiver!!!! cant wait to get one! also any word on the left handed omega rests?


----------



## rodney482

lilcajun said:


> man im freakin pumped now!!! cant wait to get it in! you guys are doing an awesome job...hey rodney, any word on what the msrp is gonna be on the quiver yet??? just curious, trying to stay in budget, BUUTTTT i think im gonna have to break it if i have to lol....that is a great idea for the quiver!!!! cant wait to get one! also any word on the left handed omega rests?


no prices yet, LH Omegas are going to be a while. I am a lefty myself and I am using a Limbdriver.


----------



## cartman308

Dibs on quiver!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

Staff bows being built by Wesley our Chief bow builder


----------



## rodney482

The big boss man himself at the R-100


----------



## ricksmathew

Sorry guys! I called and bothered Amanda today and got my order in for a quiver already, I seen it Saturday and it is sweet!


----------



## rodney482

We at Athens love our Vortex optics....this is what it looks like when a pretty girl is spotted....


----------



## rodney482

Time for a few chips... This is from Nelsonville....


----------



## rodney482

Vortex.....cant have too many...:smile:


----------



## rodney482

This is how we roll......


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> Just dumped my PM box...it only holds a 1000 PM's
> 
> It is the 3 time since I started the Staff program...
> 
> :smile:


Hey Rodney, I was talking to Tim (Vortex) today, and we were talking about how you probably had nothing to do at the present time since you took over this position!!lol


----------



## cartman308

ricksmathew said:


> Sorry guys! I called and bothered Amanda today and got my order in for a quiver already, I seen it Saturday and it is sweet!


So your the one slowing everything down! Lol. Just kidinya I gotta get on the list, but can wait till the bows ship 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> Vortex.....cant have too many...:smile:


ain't that the truth!!


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> *Staff bows are currently shipping*
> 
> 
> Hats will not be in for 45 days. You will recieve your hats the same time you get your business cards.


All I can say is AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> Staff bows being built by Wesley our Chief bow builder


Sweeeeeetttt!!!!

The quiver looks cool (from the little bit I can see!!!).
Thanks for the pics...


----------



## sweetpeajessw

rodney482 said:


> Staff bows being built by Wesley our Chief bow builder


Umm....I see a guy in the background standing around, there's no standing around allowed. 



rodney482 said:


> The big boss man himself at the R-100


So is that you?



rodney482 said:


> Vortex.....cant have too many...:smile:


I can't wait for the Vortex Open on the 22nd, should be a good time!


----------



## bloodtrail1

rodney482 said:


> Vortex.....cant have too many...:smile:


Cant beat Vortex!
I work only 1/2 mile or so from the Vortex HQ in Middleton, WI 
So I can stop over and talk with Tim pretty much when I want!
Reminds me I need to stop over and get a camo Vortex hat from Tim!


----------



## rodney482

sweetpeajessw said:


> Umm....I see a guy in the background standing around, there's no standing around allowed.
> 
> So is that you?
> 
> I can't wait for the Vortex Open on the 22nd, should be a good time!


Jess, thats Jason the owner.


----------



## sweetpeajessw

rodney482 said:


> Jess, thats Jason the owner.


I'm new here.......still learning


----------



## headhunter75422

Wow looks like the soot was an absolute blast. Glad to here things are rollin for bows being sent. I like the quiver and the functions bow hanger cool. Also Rodney how bout some peeks of the hats.


----------



## afhunter

Can we order the quiver and sight yet?


----------



## lilcajun

hey rodney, yall wouldnt happen to be sending some tracking number out to our emails when the bows are sent are you???? :teeth::teeth::teeth::shade: im so ready to start shooting...i need to get it set up, im helping put on a shoot on the 22nd and i DEFINATELY wanna represent Athens!


----------



## rodney482

headhunter75422 said:


> Wow looks like the soot was an absolute blast. Glad to here things are rollin for bows being sent. I like the quiver and the functions bow hanger cool. Also Rodney how bout some peeks of the hats.


Dont have any pictures of the hats,,sorry.


----------



## rodney482

afhunter said:


> Can we order the quiver and sight yet?


I will see if I can get an answer to that question.

Still going to be a while on both.


----------



## Bohica

When will the sight be available and what's the msrp on that beauty?.


----------



## rodney482

lilcajun said:


> hey rodney, yall wouldnt happen to be sending some tracking number out to our emails when the bows are sent are you???? :teeth::teeth::teeth::shade: im so ready to start shooting...i need to get it set up, im helping put on a shoot on the 22nd and i DEFINATELY wanna represent Athens!


I dont do the shipping..I dont believe they are.


----------



## rodney482

Bohica said:


> When will the sight be available and what's the msrp on that beauty?.


I heard Jason say $149 on the sight. MSRP

I dont have a date, gonna be a while.


----------



## Bohica

Thanks Rodney. I'll get by til then, but I definately want to be able to show off the as many of the Athens accessories as possible.


----------



## j82higgs

rodney482 said:


> *Staff bows are currently shipping*
> 
> 
> Hats will not be in for 45 days. You will recieve your hats the same time you get your business cards.



with this being said what is the ESTIMATED turn around time on shipping them out after recieving the order....sorry to ask but i'm bowless and going NUTS!! don't get me wrong it's well worth the wait:teeth:


----------



## 29innovator70

rodney482 said:


> *Staff bows are currently shipping*
> 
> 
> Hats will not be in for 45 days. You will recieve your hats the same time you get your business cards.


No friggin' way, You just made my day Rodney! Can't wait to get her shootin'!


----------



## giddi1820

It just gets better every day. Everyone I have spoken to or emailed at Athens has gone out of ther way to help out. Customer service is what this is all about. Rodney, you have really stepped up to the plate in your current role with Athens. No question has gone unanswered, I don't envy you one bit. My bow is coming soon!!! Thanks again.


----------



## cartman308

lilcajun said:


> hey rodney, yall wouldnt happen to be sending some tracking number out to our emails when the bows are sent are you???? :teeth::teeth::teeth::shade: im so ready to start shooting...i need to get it set up, im helping put on a shoot on the 22nd and i DEFINATELY wanna represent Athens!


I'm pretty sure Athens is using USPS to ship the packs. If so their tracking system is usless. Some of us should be getting bows VERY soon!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOHO

cartman308 said:


> I'm pretty sure Athens is using USPS to ship the packs. If so their tracking system is usless. Some of us should be getting bows VERY soon!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yep. USPS is the best but they never update their tracking numbers. Seems like for all the money they charge to ship they could do their job.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Bump............... God I can't wait to have mine in my hands


----------



## alaz

This is getting embarrassing but I actually had a dream about an accomplice last night! I have been thinking about the bows most of the day...now my dreams too:mg:


----------



## rodney482

alaz said:


> This is getting embarrassing but I actually had a dream I got my bow last night. I have been thinking about most of the day...now my dreams too:mg:


yeah that is pretty bad....


----------



## dpoutdoor

Has any of the staff shooters received there bows yet? the ones that were mailed?
Thanks,
Michael

man, anxious isnt even close to the word that defines how im feeling about getting my bow


----------



## rodney482

dpoutdoor said:


> Has any of the staff shooters received there bows yet? the ones that were mailed?
> Thanks,
> Michael
> 
> man, anxious isnt even close to the word that defines how im feeling about getting my bow


either today or tomorrow,,they started shipping yesterday.


----------



## Bohica

alaz said:


> This is getting embarrassing but I actually had a dream about an accomplice last night! I have been thinking about the bows most of the day...now my dreams too:mg:


I thought we were getting an Accomplice....not an Affliction


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> either today or tomorrow,,they started shipping yesterday.


Thanks for the update; I think the only cure for my obsession is in hand!


----------



## alaz

alaz said:


> Thanks for the update; I think the only cure for my obsession is in hand!


Well maybe cure is the wrong word; but hey, I figure I can't get any worse, right?:angel:


----------



## AK12ring

*how bout lefties*

are lefties shipping also??


----------



## giddi1820

Nothing in the mail today. Maybe tomorrow, I'm only in Michigan. I guess I bite my nails another day.


----------



## rodney482

giddi1820 said:


> Nothing in the mail today. Maybe tomorrow, I'm only in Michigan. I guess I bite my nails another day.


First bows went out yesterday, it just depends on where you fall in line as to when your bow will ship...

Rodney


----------



## rodney482

AK12ring said:


> are lefties shipping also??


Lefties in the 34 will be back from the powdercoater this week.

If you ordered a 32 black lefty then yours might have been shipped.

Lefty Omegas wont be ready for a while yet.


----------



## dpoutdoor

*Staff Bow*

Thats awesome, i sent my payment last week, hopefully Athens has received it by now, so I may be a lil lower on the shipping line, but its cool....It'll be here in plenty of time to get right for deer season.


----------



## BOHO

dpoutdoor said:


> Thats awesome, i sent my payment last week, hopefully Athens has received it by now, so I may be a lil lower on the shipping line, but its cool....It'll be here in plenty of time to get right for deer season.


you'll receive an invoice from them saying they received your payment. After that it's just a wait on the bow. I'll be sure to let ya'll know when mine shows up.


----------



## 29innovator70

rodney482 said:


> First bows went out yesterday, it just depends on where you fall in line as to when your bow will ship...
> 
> Rodney


Rodney, any idea how many bows are going out each day?


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> Rodney, any idea how many bows are going out each day?


As many as possible...

Wes can assemble 40 bows a day if he is left alone.


----------



## BOHO

rodney482 said:


> As many as possible...
> 
> Wes can assemble 40 bows a day if he is left alone.


lmao is this family feud?? good answer good answer LMAO my guess would be 12


----------



## 29innovator70

rodney482 said:


> As many as possible...
> 
> Wes can assemble 40 bows a day if he is left alone.


Well let me put it this way, My payment was received on monday and I ordered a 34" accomplice. Any chance it will go out before the end of the week?


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> Well let me put it this way, My payment was received on monday and I ordered a 34" accomplice. Any chance it will go out before the end of the week?


I only run the staff programs, I dont work at Athens.

You may call and speak with Amanda, she takes care of the Shipping when she isnt on the phone answering questions.

574-224-2300



Remember the 30 day promise..

:smile:


----------



## sweetpeajessw

And remember, I think it was said that the lady that answers the phone is the same lady that does the shipping........

I'm so super excited


----------



## BOHO

well as was stated before, the more calls they receive the longer we wait for the bows. let's just be patient and let them do their jobs folks. They have already proven they are very capable and timely on their sales. Just be patient and you'll get the bows.


----------



## rodney482

BOHO said:


> well as was stated before, the more calls they receive the longer we wait for the bows. let's just be patient and let them do their jobs folks. They have already proven they are very capable and timely on their sales. Just be patient and you'll get the bows.


I know everyone is excited and anxious to get their bows, but patience is the key....


----------



## alaz

Sorry if this has been asked already, but will the 37" bow be available in the buck commander edition (and how about the 34").

Anyone know...
anyone...


----------



## rodney482

alaz said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but will the 37" bow be available in the buck commander edition (and how about the 34").
> 
> Anyone know...
> anyone...




Possibly the 34 next year but I doubt the 37.


----------



## BTROCKS

*My vote.*

I think we should all settle down with the questions and give Rodney and the good folks at Athens a much needed break! I am sure Rodney could use a couple days rest from the thousands and thousands of messages and questions he has received the last few weeks. Rodney has gone above and far beyond what has been expected of him, be careful not to overwhelm him and burn him out.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

btrocks said:


> i think we should all settle down with the questions and give rodney and the good folks at athens a much needed break! I am sure rodney could use a couple days rest from the thousands and thousands of messages and questions he has received the last few weeks. Rodney has gone above and far beyond what has been expected of him, be careful not to overwhelm him and burn him out.


agree!!!!!!!


----------



## Bohica

BTROCKS said:


> I think we should all settle down with the questions and give Rodney and the good folks at Athens a much needed break! I am sure Rodney could use a couple days rest from the thousands and thousands of messages and questions he has received the last few weeks. Rodney has gone above and far beyond what has been expected of him, be careful not to overwhelm him and burn him out.


Well said....but if that doesn't work, I think people getting their Accomplices will be like putting pacifiers in a baby's mouth :shade:


----------



## ricksmathew

BTROCKS said:


> I think we should all settle down with the questions and give Rodney and the good folks at Athens a much needed break! I am sure Rodney could use a couple days rest from the thousands and thousands of messages and questions he has received the last few weeks. Rodney has gone above and far beyond what has been expected of him, be careful not to overwhelm him and burn him out.




+2, they need a well deserved break!


----------



## rodney482

I am just as anxious for our shooters to get their bows, cant wait to see some pictures.

especially photos with some freshly shot monsters:smile:


----------



## alaz

*While we are waiting...*

I had a target question if no one minds...

I have been shooting a Morrell outdoor target. I started get pass thrus after 4 months and lately it seems I have to repack it after 20 or less shots. I shoot almost everyday, but I was disappointed. To Morrell's credit they sent me a fed-ex label and will replace the bag for me. In the mean time I picked a HIPS target and started shooting it today. It is 20 x20 x 20 (about). I have already had arrows go through the other end after 1 day. Not complete pass thrus. I will use this target in the long run for broadhead practice, but I still feel I have not found that ideal target. Both the Morrell and the HIPS are solid targets and have Pros and Cons. But I really am looking for something I could shoot 300-400 shots into a week and will last me (at least a good year).

Any targets out there that someone really likes? I have the large outdoor Morrell bag (I keep it indoors and it has no exposure to the weather). Has anyone had better success with the smaller Morrell bags?

Sorry for the long post, but I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Beastmaster

alaz said:


> I had a target question if no one minds...
> 
> I have been shooting a Morrell outdoor target. I started get pass thrus after 4 months and lately it seems I have to repack it after 20 or less shots. I shoot almost everyday, but I was disappointed. To Morrell's credit they sent me a fed-ex label and will replace the bag for me. In the mean time I picked a HIPS target and started shooting it today. It is 20 x20 x 20 (about). I have already had arrows go through the other end after 1 day. Not complete pass thrus. I will use this target in the long run for broadhead practice, but I still feel I have not found that ideal target. Both the Morrell and the HIPS are solid targets and have Pros and Cons. But I really am looking for something I could shoot 300-400 shots into a week and will last me (at least a good year).
> 
> Any targets out there that someone really likes? I have the large outdoor Morrell bag (I keep it indoors and it has no exposure to the weather). Has anyone had better success with the smaller Morrell bags?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I appreciate any feedback.


Rinehart 18-1. Best one to get.


----------



## Beastmaster

I'm happy that the bows are starting to ship.

However, I'm also sort of bummed. I was hoping to see a nice long brown box on my doorstep today so I can go shoot it tomorrow for my last day of this 3D session.

Waaaah! Now I have to go shoot an inferior bow tomorrow. Oh, wait. I still haven't gotten my new sight nor scope on my doorstep either. 

Oh, well. Another stay at home day tomorrow too.

-Steve


----------



## ghost trail

I like the cube. great target. 
Can shoot all sides and yhas a lot more area to shoot then the 18-1.


----------



## 2cold1

alaz said:


> I had a target question if no one minds...
> 
> I have been shooting a Morrell outdoor target. I started get pass thrus after 4 months and lately it seems I have to repack it after 20 or less shots. I shoot almost everyday, but I was disappointed. To Morrell's credit they sent me a fed-ex label and will replace the bag for me. In the mean time I picked a HIPS target and started shooting it today. It is 20 x20 x 20 (about). I have already had arrows go through the other end after 1 day. Not complete pass thrus. I will use this target in the long run for broadhead practice, but I still feel I have not found that ideal target. Both the Morrell and the HIPS are solid targets and have Pros and Cons. But I really am looking for something I could shoot 300-400 shots into a week and will last me (at least a good year).
> 
> Any targets out there that someone really likes? I have the large outdoor Morrell bag (I keep it indoors and it has no exposure to the weather). Has anyone had better success with the smaller Morrell bags?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I appreciate any feedback.


If you are just looking for a awesome target for field points only then get yourself a Spyder Web target. I have hundreds of shots on mine and an arrow has never made it to the backside of the target. Absolutely the best target I have ever owned!!!


----------



## bloodtrail1

Beastmaster said:


> Rinehart 18-1. Best one to get.


For field tips nothing is better!
I have one that I have been shooting for three years, and I have shot ALOT of arrows in it. And it is still doing the job.....although I have bought another, but still keep using the three year old one!


----------



## j82higgs

+2 these are well worth the money..they'll take the abuse


----------



## j82higgs

2cold1 said:


> If you are just looking for a awesome target for field points only then get yourself a Spyder Web target. I have hundreds of shots on mine and an arrow has never made it to the backside of the target. Absolutely the best target I have ever owned!!!


sorry , this was my +2:teeth:


----------



## rodney482

I use a modified Glendel

This is my second insert and the target is about 5 years old,

I shoot tons of field point in it and alot of g5 Strikers.

I bought the cart for it and I have to strap it together for it was a atacked 3 years ago by a buck.

Keeps on stopping arrows.

40 yd group with free TR arrows..I was tresting them. Not too bad


----------



## cbryant11

rodney, do you guys recommend shooting a specific arrow through these accomplices, i will be shooting 29.5 draw, 70lbs with the gold tip pro 22 series,is this an acceptable arrow through this rig?


----------



## rodney482

cbryant11 said:


> rodney, do you guys recommend shooting a specific arrow through these accomplices, i will be shooting 29.5 draw, 70lbs with the gold tip pro 22 series,is this an acceptable arrow through this rig?


that should spine perfect with 100 gr point


----------



## headhunter75422

To all the folks at Athens Archery. Jason, Rodney and all it concerns:

We the shooters ( I hope I can say this guys) would seriously like to Thank All Of You for the hard work and great communication you have given us answering all our calls and questions. You all have went far beyond what any other manufacturer would do for a group of guys. I personally am humbled by how great this company is towards it's customers, shooters, etc.:thumbs_up

Thank You.


----------



## BOHO

headhunter75422 said:


> to all the folks at athens archery. Jason, rodney and all it concerns:
> 
> We the shooters ( i hope i can say this guys) would seriously like to thank all of you for the hard work and great communication you have given us answering all our calls and questions. You all have went far beyond what any other manufacturer would do for a group of guys. I personally am humbled by how great this company is towards it's customers, shooters, etc.:thumbs_up
> 
> thank you.


amen !!!!!!!


----------



## DesignedToHunt

headhunter75422 said:


> To all the folks at Athens Archery. Jason, Rodney and all it concerns:
> 
> We the shooters ( I hope I can say this guys) would seriously like to Thank All Of You for the hard work and great communication you have given us answering all our calls and questions. You all have went far beyond what any other manufacturer would do for a group of guys. I personally am humbled by how great this company is towards it's customers, shooters, etc.:thumbs_up
> 
> Thank You.





Took the words right out of my mouth...and the PM I just sent to Rodney a little bit ago lol


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

headhunter75422 said:


> To all the folks at Athens Archery. Jason, Rodney and all it concerns:
> 
> We the shooters ( I hope I can say this guys) would seriously like to Thank All Of You for the hard work and great communication you have given us answering all our calls and questions. You all have went far beyond what any other manufacturer would do for a group of guys. I personally am humbled by how great this company is towards it's customers, shooters, etc.:thumbs_up
> 
> Thank You.


X2. Thank you for everything Athens.


----------



## cbryant11

well iam sitting here waiting patiently for my accomplice 34 to show up, wishing the elk were screamin already,,, i figured i would post footage from last year to help me get in the elk mood, this is footage that me and my friends got last year... hope you enjoy....cbryant


http://www.vimeo.com/3449937


----------



## BOHO

cbryant11 said:


> well iam sitting here waiting patiently for my accomplice 34 to show up, wishing the elk were screamin already,,, i figured i would post footage from last year to help me get in the elk mood, this is footage that me and my friends got last year... hope you enjoy....cbryant
> 
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/3449937


WOW some huge elk there !!!!! thx for sharing.


----------



## jmh0411

*New Bows*



BTROCKS said:


> I think we should all settle down with the questions and give Rodney and the good folks at Athens a much needed break! I am sure Rodney could use a couple days rest from the thousands and thousands of messages and questions he has received the last few weeks. Rodney has gone above and far beyond what has been expected of him, be careful not to overwhelm him and burn him out.


Yes I'm anxious to get my hands on the new bow and rest but the above statement hits it on the head! We as archery hunters should know patience!
Thanks for all of the hard work and I know it will pay off in the end for Athens and us staffers!


----------



## jmh0411

cbryant11 said:


> well iam sitting here waiting patiently for my accomplice 34 to show up, wishing the elk were screamin already,,, i figured i would post footage from last year to help me get in the elk mood, this is footage that me and my friends got last year... hope you enjoy....cbryant
> 
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/3449937


Awesome!!!


----------



## Bohica

headhunter75422 said:


> To all the folks at Athens Archery. Jason, Rodney and all it concerns:
> 
> We the shooters ( I hope I can say this guys) would seriously like to Thank All Of You for the hard work and great communication you have given us answering all our calls and questions. You all have went far beyond what any other manufacturer would do for a group of guys. I personally am humbled by how great this company is towards it's customers, shooters, etc.:thumbs_up
> 
> Thank You.


Absolutely!!


----------



## alaz

headhunter75422 said:


> To all the folks at Athens Archery. Jason, Rodney and all it concerns:
> 
> We the shooters ( I hope I can say this guys) would seriously like to Thank All Of You for the hard work and great communication you have given us answering all our calls and questions. You all have went far beyond what any other manufacturer would do for a group of guys. I personally am humbled by how great this company is towards it's customers, shooters, etc.:thumbs_up
> 
> Thank You.


Absolutely on point!


----------



## alaz

By the way thanks guys for all the input on the targets!


----------



## gobblemg

Well said Headhunter 75422


----------



## afhunter

headhunter75422 said:


> To all the folks at Athens Archery. Jason, Rodney and all it concerns:
> 
> We the shooters ( I hope I can say this guys) would seriously like to Thank All Of You for the hard work and great communication you have given us answering all our calls and questions. You all have went far beyond what any other manufacturer would do for a group of guys. I personally am humbled by how great this company is towards it's customers, shooters, etc.:thumbs_up
> 
> Thank You.


Could not have said it better myself!


----------



## [email protected]

rodney482 said:


> I know everyone is excited and anxious to get their bows, but patience is the key....


LOL...I don't blame them Rodney...great looking bows!


----------



## ricksmathew

Did any of the Staffers get there bow today?


----------



## cartman308

Nothing here. Gotta wait a little longer.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## giddi1820

Nothing for me today, but I was one of the ones who ordered the 32 anad changed that to a 34 and then when all the discussion was going on about draw lengths, I decided to change my draw length. So I was one of the callers holding things up! Waiting patiently, everyone at Athens has been outstanding. Rodney even though you don't work at Athens that is especially true for you. You have bent over backwards to answer all of our questions. Looking forward to driving down there and hopefully meeting you sometime soon.:smile:


----------



## cartman308

I ordered a 34 all black. By the pic rodney posted of them building the staff bows. Didn't look like many went all black. Fingeres crossed for tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## kravguy

cartman308 said:


> I ordered a 34 all black. By the pic rodney posted of them building the staff bows. Didn't look like many went all black. Fingeres crossed for tomorrow or Saturday!


I ordered an all black 34". You better not get yours first, or you are in for a whoopin.:mg:


----------



## cartman308

kravguy said:


> I ordered an all black 34". You better not get yours first, or you are in for a whoopin.:mg:


I ain't skeeted! I've had whoopins over smaller things before. just how bigga boy are you?!?!?!! lol :boink::whip:


----------



## Beastmaster

ricksmathew said:


> Did any of the Staffers get there bow today?


Not I. I waited most of the day for the mail lady, and none of the boxes were for me (or were the size of a bow, for that matter). 

I am curious about who has gotten them and when they returned the contract. 

No rush - not! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beastmaster

kravguy said:


> I ordered an all black 34". You better not get yours first, or you are in for a whoopin.:mg:


Hehe. I next day aired mine in. I got the contract on a Friday, sent it off on Monday, they got it on Tuesday. 

Besides, what happens when two Krav trained guys get into it? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShootingABN!

*It's in!*

Well I'm an Athens dealer here in VA! Once I read this thread about the staff shooters, I put in an App.

Well as soon as I got my contract printed out I mailed it in. So here you go! 

This is the 34" Black and camo. The WC strings are gray and Black. I had my buddy Bucknasty make a set of Flo Orange and speckle.:shade:. I got it sighted it to 50 yards and Muzzy's are hitting with FP.:shade::darkbeer:.

Pic's Man Law?:mg:......


----------



## ricksmathew

I like the strings, Good shooting!


----------



## BOHO

that's GORGEOUS!!! I love the camo pattern. Looks great. thx for posting.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Thanks!:slice::darkbeer:


----------



## cbryant11

looks great, hope i dont regret getting the all black one, that camo is cool....cbryant


----------



## cartman308

Dangit! My phone aint showin the pic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alaz

Thanks for sharing...
Looks great.
Please post them as they come in, I love seeing them.


----------



## alaz

By the way, did it come UPS or USPS?
Just curious.


----------



## BOHO

alaz said:


> By the way, did it come UPS or USPS?
> Just curious.


I think I read somewhere that they shipped fed ex. Might be mistaken though.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Mine was with the big brown truck.:teeth:


----------



## Beastmaster

ShootingABN! said:


> Mine was with the big brown truck.:teeth:


Hm. I thought it was supposed to be USPS.

Did you get yours?


----------



## alaz

I am still waiting on mine, but I had thought that I heard UPS, so that must be the case.
Does UPS deliver Saturday?


----------



## headhunter75422

Very nice camo pattern looks great.


----------



## LeEarl

Guess who is sending in their contract tomorrow :zip:

:becky:


----------



## alaz

alaz said:


> I am still waiting on mine, but I had thought that I heard UPS, so that must be the case.
> Does UPS deliver Saturday?


I just called UPS. No Sat. deliveries unless it is specified.


----------



## alaz

That camo is sharp!


----------



## ShootingABN!

*all black*



cbryant11 said:


> looks great, hope i dont regret getting the all black one, that camo is cool....cbryant


Check out http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=936291&page=2&highlight=athens 


Post #77

That is an all black 34"!


----------



## ShootingABN!

LeEarl said:


> Guess who is sending in their contract tomorrow :zip:
> 
> :becky:


What the?:angel:


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Hm. I thought it was supposed to be USPS.
> 
> Did you get yours?


Shipping is UPS unless you live out of country then we use USPS.


----------



## alaz

ShootingABN! said:


> Check out http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=936291&page=2&highlight=athens
> 
> 
> Post #77
> 
> That is an all black 34"!


Quite the looker!
I'm PUMPED!


----------



## LeEarl

ShootingABN! said:


> What the?:angel:


Athens has just about everything I am looking for. I am will be checking out the 1 thing that could change that :thumb: The look is fantastic and the quality is there. I have shot a BUNCH of bows in the past 5 months and I will be happy to put one in my hands this fall. Lets just say we will be seeing a lot of Athens Archery this year!


----------



## ShootingABN!

LeEarl said:


> Athens has just about everything I am looking for. I am will be checking out the 1 thing that could change that :thumb: The look is fantastic and the quality is there. I have shot a BUNCH of bows in the past 5 months and I will be happy to put one in my hands this fall. Lets just say we will be seeing a lot of Athens Archery this year!


To cool!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Beastmaster said:


> Hm. I thought it was supposed to be USPS.
> 
> Did you get yours?


Mine is in post 810!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

ShootingABN! said:


> Well I'm an Athens dealer here in VA! Once I read this thread about the staff shooters, I put in an App.
> 
> Well as soon as I got my contract printed out I mailed it in. So here you go!
> 
> This is the 34" Black and camo. The WC strings are gray and Black. I had my buddy Bucknasty make a set of Flo Orange and speckle.:shade:. I got it sighted it to 50 yards and Muzzy's are hitting with FP.:shade::darkbeer:.
> 
> Pic's Man Law?:mg:......
> 
> 
> View attachment 616513
> 
> 
> View attachment 616514




I told you guys the Next Vista looks really good on our bows,,the color just explodes.


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> I told you guys the Next Vista looks really good on our bows,,the color just explodes.


Wow! Bow looks great! Maybe I shoulda ordered camo limbs. Oh well, dare to be different 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cbryant11

ShootingABN! said:


> Check out http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=936291&page=2&highlight=athens
> 
> 
> Post #77
> 
> That is an all black 34"!



Ya the all black was a great choice:teeth:


----------



## ShootingABN!

I've got 32"'s in all camo, and an all black 34" in the shop.

Mine is Black and camo 34". No matter what color combo you went with or ATA. These are great bows. You will love them!

Spread the word! Athens!

Aaron


----------



## cartman308

I've already got guys I work with lined up to shoot it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kravguy

cartman308 said:


> I ain't skeeted! I've had whoopins over smaller things before. just how bigga boy are you?!?!?!! lol :boink::whip:


Hahaha. I'm like 6'6" 280 brotha :shade:..........in my football dreams anyway.


----------



## kravguy

Beastmaster said:


> Hehe. I next day aired mine in. I got the contract on a Friday, sent it off on Monday, they got it on Tuesday.
> 
> Besides, what happens when two Krav trained guys get into it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did the same thing dude. Only I was out on vacation, so I only got mine sent back Monday. 

That's cool you take Krav. What level are you in? It looks like we need to gang up on ShootingABN 1st and take his bow.


----------



## deertattoo

get to pick up my black and camo 34" tomorrow at the factory cant wait:shade:


----------



## gobblemg

Watch for the Big Brown Truck


----------



## cartman308

kravguy said:


> Hahaha. I'm like 6'6" 280 brotha :shade:..........in my football dreams anyway.


6'6" 280# ehh.......... you had me worried there for a minute. I'd be willing to take a whoopin for my bow at this point!  If the big brown truck gets anywhere near my house I'm gonna hijack it! 

i'm gonna try to go to sleep now :moviecorn


----------



## cbryant11

big brown eh,,, wonder if they got tracking numbers for us........if i knew when it was coming in i could pick it up in the morning at the depot:smile:


----------



## cartman308

I figure they could get you the tracking numbers but I'm just gonna leave them alone so they have more time to ship everyone elses bows. Once all bows are in hand, i'm gonna call and order the quiver and prolly the Rellik5 sight!


----------



## 29innovator70

cartman308 said:


> I figure they could get you the tracking numbers but I'm just gonna leave them alone so they have more time to ship everyone elses bows. Once all bows are in hand, i'm gonna call and order the quiver and prolly the Rellik5 sight!


+1, it's hard to just sit and wait when you're this anxious but in the long run it should make everything smoother. I also plan on getting the sight and quiver, gonna be decked out in athens from top to bottom!


----------



## BOHO

29innovator70 said:


> +1, it's hard to just sit and wait when you're this anxious but in the long run it should make everything smoother. I also plan on getting the sight and quiver, gonna be decked out in athens from top to bottom!


I also plan on getting the Athens sight and quiver. I just hope my strings are black and orange. I already got the sling to match it. lol I am gonna take the part out of the sight to make it shorter though. A sight that long will catch on every briar and vine where I hunt at. It's THICK in those woods.


----------



## cartman308

BOHO said:


> I also plan on getting the Athens sight and quiver. I just hope my strings are black and orange. I already got the sling to match it. lol I am gonna take the part out of the sight to make it shorter though. A sight that long will catch on every briar and vine where I hunt at. It's THICK in those woods.


you get your sling from BOMOCO? got any pics? 

I got mine from the General. here's mine.......crappy pic though









should look sweet on the blacked out Accomplice and the stab if it turns out good.


----------



## BOHO

yes. I got it from BoCoMo. It's great! I will take a pic when I get back. Gotta run to the store.


----------



## Blackbery Holow

I have got a bunch from the general. cant beat them for the price.


----------



## ShootingABN!

kravguy said:


> Did the same thing dude. Only I was out on vacation, so I only got mine sent back Monday.
> 
> That's cool you take Krav. What level are you in? It looks like we need to gang up on ShootingABN 1st and take his bow.




Gang up????? LOL that sounds like fun to this ole Paratrooper!:darkbeer:

Really hope all shooters get theirs soon!

Aaron


----------



## BOHO

here's the sling I got from BoCoMo. It's built very well and he's a great guy. I dont know what the general charges for his but I cant imagine getting a better deal than with BoCoMo. Also he is a fellow Athens shooter.


----------



## ShootingABN!

I got logged on to Athens forum!


----------



## ShootingABN!

BOHO said:


> here's the sling I got from BoCoMo. It's built very well and he's a great guy. I dont know what the general charges for his but I cant imagine getting a better deal than with BoCoMo. Also he is a fellow Athens shooter.


Looks great!:shade:


----------



## DesignedToHunt

ShootingABN! said:


> I got logged on to Athens forum!




Just joined myself :shade:


----------



## BOHO

thx shootin. now I just need the bow.


----------



## headhunter75422

*Teased*

Dang it dang it! I live in the the sticks.So when big brown comes down my drive he is lost or delivering. Well I was cutting some firewood on the back 40 and low and behold brown pulls down drive I hop on the rincon and fly up to house. I am all happy like a wigglin puppy. I say you got something for me. He steps out of the truck and goes are you such and such.  I tell him no and that he is miles from where he needs to be. What a tease.  I am going to therapy now :crazy: firewood can wait.


----------



## BOHO

headhunter75422 said:


> Dang it dang it! I live in the the sticks.So when big brown comes down my drive he is lost or delivering. Well I was cutting some firewood on the back 40 and low and behold brown pulls down drive I hop on the rincon and fly up to house. I am all happy like a wigglin puppy. I say you got something for me. He steps out of the truck and goes are you such and such.  I tell him no and that he is miles from where he needs to be. What a tease.  I am going to therapy now :crazy: firewood can wait.


hahahahaha thats too funny. Today is the last day for delivery from UPS too. They are off on the weekends. Looks like it will be next week for most of us. :angel:


----------



## kravguy

Who was it that had the dream about getting their bow again?? 

I had a very similar dream last night. Scary!


----------



## alaz

kravguy said:


> Who was it that had the dream about getting their bow again??
> 
> I had a very similar dream last night. Scary!


That was me!
Its getting bad now, but a cure is coming!


----------



## kravguy

BOHO said:


> hahahahaha thats too funny. Today is the last day for delivery from UPS too. They are off on the weekends. Looks like it will be next week for most of us. :angel:


Did UPS just start taking weekends off? We always get deliveries on Sat.


----------



## kravguy

alaz said:


> That was me!
> Its getting bad now, but a cure is coming!


Somehow my youngest caught a cold, and I could feel it coming on me last night. So I am going to blame it on the meds I took before bed.


----------



## alaz

kravguy said:


> Somehow my youngest caught a cold, and I could feel it coming on me last night. So I am going to blame it on the meds I took before bed.


That's what they all say!


----------



## Beastmaster

Bringing the shipping to the forefront, I do have a mild concern/comment.

We are having a 700 to 800+ dollar bow (plus other stuff, so it will total out to nearly 900 bucks) being shipped to our houses with zero idea as to when it will arrive.

I happen to live in the 5th largest city in the nation (depending on who's statistics you believe). Let's just say that crime isn't totally eliminated here.

Not knowing how it was shipped, when it was shipped, and where/when it's going to be left is definitely an issue. Leaving a huge box sitting on one's doorstep is a bad idea.

Now, Rodney mentioned in a prior post that USPS is the method of shipping. Now it's United Parcel Service? I'm inclined to believe it's USPS since it's a far more cost effective way of shipping oodles of stuff for a lower cost.

I'm patient. However, some of us do have to plan for things so that our bow doesn't end up in some pawn shop somewhere or on Craigslist without our knowing.

I also understand the 30 days concept. It's been 9 business days since Athens got my paperwork, so technically there is an additional 21 business days left. (And, as a joke, my bow will likely be put into the back of the line now...hah!)

All kidding aside, it would be very nice to know where people are in the queue. I realize that the bow builders, shippers, and other back office staff are cranking out as much as they can. And taking away from people cranking on the bows would be a bad thing. 

Rodney has been exemplary in providing great communication, however, he's only one of the cogs in the huge machine. It would behoove us as a group to see if we can get a better tracking methodology for the 2010-2011 season. 

I, for one, would have no issues volunteering some time even now to do some spreadsheet entry and email so that current staffers could know where they stand in the line.

Rodney can't do this all by himself. Some of us in various zones/regions/states need to stand up and offer to help. Here's my hat thrown in to help out for at least Arizona, if not more western states.

-Steve


----------



## BOHO

Beastmaster said:


> Bringing the shipping to the forefront, I do have a mild concern/comment.
> 
> We are having a 700 to 800+ dollar bow (plus other stuff, so it will total out to nearly 900 bucks) being shipped to our houses with zero idea as to when it will arrive.
> 
> I happen to live in the 5th largest city in the nation (depending on who's statistics you believe). Let's just say that crime isn't totally eliminated here.
> 
> Not knowing how it was shipped, when it was shipped, and where/when it's going to be left is definitely an issue. Leaving a huge box sitting on one's doorstep is a bad idea.
> 
> Now, Rodney mentioned in a prior post that USPS is the method of shipping. Now it's United Parcel Service? I'm inclined to believe it's USPS since it's a far more cost effective way of shipping oodles of stuff for a lower cost.
> 
> I'm patient. However, some of us do have to plan for things so that our bow doesn't end up in some pawn shop somewhere or on Craigslist without our knowing.
> 
> I also understand the 30 days concept. It's been 9 business days since Athens got my paperwork, so technically there is an additional 21 business days left. (And, as a joke, my bow will likely be put into the back of the line now...hah!)
> 
> All kidding aside, it would be very nice to know where people are in the queue. I realize that the bow builders, shippers, and other back office staff are cranking out as much as they can. And taking away from people cranking on the bows would be a bad thing.
> 
> Rodney has been exemplary in providing great communication, however, he's only one of the cogs in the huge machine. It would behoove us as a group to see if we can get a better tracking methodology for the 2010-2011 season.
> 
> I, for one, would have no issues volunteering some time even now to do some spreadsheet entry and email so that current staffers could know where they stand in the line.
> 
> Rodney can't do this all by himself. Some of us in various zones/regions/states need to stand up and offer to help. Here's my hat thrown in to help out for at least Arizona, if not more western states.
> 
> -Steve


theres no doubt that they have their hands full right now. Trying to get all their staffers bows out plus all the other orders and trying to get accessories done before hunting season. I wouldnt mind helping out if there was anything 
I could do. If Athens needs my help for anything I'm just a PM,email or phone call away.


----------



## Beastmaster

kravguy said:


> Did the same thing dude. Only I was out on vacation, so I only got mine sent back Monday.
> 
> That's cool you take Krav. What level are you in? It looks like we need to gang up on ShootingABN 1st and take his bow.


Hehe...I agree, unless I know where the bow is. Since it got shipped UPS (now that I caught up on this thread), if it's ground, it can get here anytime. If it got shipped air, it can get here anytime too.

With regards to Krav - I did two levels of the civvy version, and I've had the LE training part of it too. 

It's quite fun. I recall for my first level test, I had to escape/evade 5 instructors to get from one end of the room to the other. I remember watching students before me getting pummeled right and left as they were insane enough to take on one instructor after another.

I'm 5' 11", 250#, and outweighed 3 of the instructors. Student plus instructor (I targeted the smallest one) plus wall equaled getting my first level quite easily. The other instructors were a bit stunned that I chose to do something that wasn't "normal". 

But Krav means using your brain as much as doing the skillset. It's quite fun.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

kravguy said:


> Did UPS just start taking weekends off? We always get deliveries on Sat.


UPS always delivers in my neck of the woods on Saturday, but they have to be Saturday Delivery specified, which a lot of packages are.

-Steve


----------



## BOHO

Beastmaster said:


> Hehe...I agree, unless I know where the bow is. Since it got shipped UPS (now that I caught up on this thread), if it's ground, it can get here anytime. If it got shipped air, it can get here anytime too.
> 
> With regards to Krav - I did two levels of the civvy version, and I've had the LE training part of it too.
> 
> It's quite fun. I recall for my first level test, I had to escape/evade 5 instructors to get from one end of the room to the other. I remember watching students before me getting pummeled right and left as they were insane enough to take on one instructor after another.
> 
> I'm 5' 11", 250#, and outweighed 3 of the instructors. Student plus instructor (I targeted the smallest one) plus wall equaled getting my first level quite easily. The other instructors were a bit stunned that I chose to do something that wasn't "normal".
> 
> But Krav means using your brain as much as doing the skillset. It's quite fun.
> 
> -Steve


I can just about assure you it's ground. With all the bows they are having to send out, could you imagine what a hit they would take to ship them air? They'd be in the red pretty quick. lol It's all about cost management.


----------



## Beastmaster

BOHO said:


> I can just about assure you it's ground. With all the bows they are having to send out, could you imagine what a hit they would take to ship them air? They'd be in the red pretty quick. lol It's all about cost management.


Hm. That's 4 days from Rochester, Indiana to Phoenix, Arizona.

I can see doing USPS though. I shipped bows cross country all the time from Phoenix to the lower 48, all got within 2 days, and my average cost was a flat rate of 18 bucks a box if I did full blown insurance and delivery confirmation. This is heavy bows like my old Ross CR331 to light ones like my kid's former Razor Edge.

Excluding insurance, UPS from Rochester to my neck of the woods is 15 bucks. So, it's a savings of sorts.

If (big if) they shipped mine on August 3rd, then it's today. Maybe. 

Hopefully.

Please? 

-Steve


----------



## BOHO

Beastmaster said:


> Hm. That's 4 days from Rochester, Indiana to Phoenix, Arizona.
> 
> I can see doing USPS though. I shipped bows cross country all the time from Phoenix to the lower 48, all got within 2 days, and my average cost was a flat rate of 18 bucks a box if I did full blown insurance and delivery confirmation. This is heavy bows like my old Ross CR331 to light ones like my kid's former Razor Edge.
> 
> Excluding insurance, UPS from Rochester to my neck of the woods is 15 bucks. So, it's a savings of sorts.
> 
> If (big if) they shipped mine on August 3rd, then it's today. Maybe.
> 
> Hopefully.
> 
> Please?
> 
> -Steve


your PO likes you a lot better than me then. lol I always ship Priority USPS cause of all the good experiences I have had doing it that way. I NEVER use UPS unless somebody requests them. Every box I get from them here is messed up. Anyways, the last bow I shipped at the PO cost me $32. I think it went to Iowa from MS and had $700 insurance. The only advantage UPS has over USPS is they update their system every night. You can actually track your bow where as with USPS you can just find out when it was delivered.


----------



## cartman308

I see what you guys are saying about kinda needing to know an estimate. I seem to have forgotten about where i used to live. Everything that wasn't nailed down was stolen. Heck we even had one of those wooded wishing well walk away one night.......

BOHO NIce sling! I went with Poormans cause i've ordered from him alot before and I like the "weave" pattern he does. I also like that he doesn't used the grommets. Nothing against BOMOCO! I'm positive I'll get a sling or two from him before it's all over


----------



## Beastmaster

BOHO said:


> your PO likes you a lot better than me then. lol I always ship Priority USPS cause of all the good experiences I have had doing it that way. I NEVER use UPS unless somebody requests them. Every box I get from them here is messed up. Anyways, the last bow I shipped at the PO cost me $32. I think it went to Iowa from MS and had $700 insurance. The only advantage UPS has over USPS is they update their system every night. You can actually track your bow where as with USPS you can just find out when it was delivered.


I have an online account with USPS. They give me an additional discount doing the online thing....which is very nice.


----------



## Beastmaster

cartman308 said:


> I see what you guys are saying about kinda needing to know an estimate. I seem to have forgotten about where i used to live. Everything that wasn't nailed down was stolen. Heck we even had one of those wooded wishing well walk away one night.......
> 
> BOHO NIce sling! I went with Poormans cause i've ordered from him alot before and I like the "weave" pattern he does. I also like that he doesn't used the grommets. Nothing against BOMOCO! I'm positive I'll get a sling or two from him before it's all over


There's some guys at my local pro shop that do braided slings out of paracord. I'll support a local guy if I can....and a grey/green paracord sling would look really good.

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

I screwed something up~!!

I stated that the 34's would come standard with OR/BLK winners choice.

They are actually Gray/Black

I am very sorry for the confusion


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> I screwed something up~!!
> 
> I stated that the 34's would come standard with OR/BLK winners choice.
> 
> They are actually Gray/Black
> 
> I am very sorry for the confusion


Hehe...so my grey/green wrist strap then will match quite well. Sweet!!!

-Steve


----------



## BOHO

rodney482 said:


> I screwed something up~!!
> 
> I stated that the 34's would come standard with OR/BLK winners choice.
> 
> They are actually Gray/Black
> 
> I am very sorry for the confusion


:faint: That's ok Rodney. We'll forgive you.  If the only mistake you make with all this on your plate is something that minor, we'll be good to go. :thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

Bows are shipped UPS

Bows being shipped outside the US go USPS


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> I screwed something up~!!
> 
> I stated that the 34's would come standard with OR/BLK winners choice.
> 
> They are actually Gray/Black
> 
> I am very sorry for the confusion


Not a problem, my sling has orange black and gray in it!


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> Bows are shipped UPS
> 
> Bows being shipped outside the US go USPS


Thanks. You mentioned that upstream and I neglected to see it.

-Steve


----------



## ShootingABN!

I mailed my contract the next day. So my order was processed first, or so?:teeth:

Love shooting that 34":angel::shade:


----------



## cartman308

Way to go rodney!! lol No big deal on the string. I'd prefer orange black but don't think the sky will fall with a black grey one.......... 

I wish UPS would come already......

Are the lights on the sight removable????


----------



## Beastmaster

ShootingABN! said:


> I mailed my contract the next day. So my order was processed first, or so?:teeth:
> 
> Love shooting that 34":angel::shade:


Hm. Who else actually got theirs via the underefficient, ungainly brown trucks?

We have one with ShootingABN. Who else?

-Steve


----------



## alaz

I had a question if we are on sights again...
Rodney, I believe you mentioned a new one pin slider will be available (later on this year????)
Is that still in the works?


----------



## Beastmaster

alaz said:


> I had a question if we are on sights again...
> Rodney, I believe you mentioned a new one pin slider will be available (later on this year????)
> Is that still in the works?


I'm definitely interested. Hopefully it's sight tape compatible too.


----------



## alaz

I have a couple of HHA sights, which I like, just do not have a light for them and I wish the pin was brighter, so I will be picking up a light soon, but I was gonna buy a Sword, but if Athens has a slider available and it looks anything like that multi pin, that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## alaz

Beastmaster said:


> Hm. Who else actually got theirs via the underefficient, ungainly brown trucks?
> 
> We have one with ShootingABN. Who else?
> 
> -Steve


I imagine just ShootingABN has his so far, cause I'm sure guys will be showing it off here; I know I will!


----------



## ShootingABN!

For those who wanted to know my paid invoice was dated 7/27.......:teeth:

And yes it is shooting great.


----------



## ShootingABN!

No one ever said hand to hand is fair...:set1_punch::devil::laugh:Airborne!!!!:darkbeer:






Beastmaster said:


> Hehe...I agree, unless I know where the bow is. Since it got shipped UPS (now that I caught up on this thread), if it's ground, it can get here anytime. If it got shipped air, it can get here anytime too.
> 
> With regards to Krav - I did two levels of the civvy version, and I've had the LE training part of it too.
> 
> It's quite fun. I recall for my first level test, I had to escape/evade 5 instructors to get from one end of the room to the other. I remember watching students before me getting pummeled right and left as they were insane enough to take on one instructor after another.
> 
> I'm 5' 11", 250#, and outweighed 3 of the instructors. Student plus instructor (I targeted the smallest one) plus wall equaled getting my first level quite easily. The other instructors were a bit stunned that I chose to do something that wasn't "normal".
> 
> But Krav means using your brain as much as doing the skillset. It's quite fun.
> 
> -Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

ShootingABN! said:


> For those who wanted to know my paid invoice was dated 7/27.......:teeth:
> 
> And yes it is shooting great.


Hm. Mine's dated 7/28


----------



## Beastmaster

ShootingABN! said:


> No one ever said hand to hand is fair...:set1_punch::devil::laugh:Airborne!!!!:darkbeer:


Hehe...one of the things that I used to teach in defensive tactics is that perp + wall + lots of force = a hurt perp. Walls don't give.


----------



## Beastmaster

Crud. Wife just said the big brown truck just drove by. No package.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Beastmaster said:


> Crud. Wife just said the big brown truck just drove by. No package.


Maybe missed the stop?

Good luck!:teeth:


----------



## rodney482

cartman308 said:


> Way to go rodney!! lol No big deal on the string. I'd prefer orange black but don't think the sky will fall with a black grey one..........
> 
> I wish UPS would come already......
> 
> Are the lights on the sight removable????


Good question on the lights, I will find out.


----------



## rodney482

alaz said:


> I had a question if we are on sights again...
> Rodney, I believe you mentioned a new one pin slider will be available (later on this year????)
> Is that still in the works?


Its gonna be a while, the shorter DL cams, the 37 ATA bow are first to be completed before anything else. first on the list for production is the sight and quiver.


----------



## wicked1Joe

cartman308 said:


> Way to go rodney!! lol No big deal on the string. I'd prefer orange black but don't think the sky will fall with a black grey one..........
> 
> I wish UPS would come already......
> 
> Are the lights on the sight removable????


UPS came to the house...I was in the back room...with my wife yelling at me...bolted to the front....
and....
oh well....a new skate board for my grandson...
another false alarm...:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## cbryant11

what are the string specs at 29.5 draw, i had my heart set on some orange strings, well thats what was dancing in my head oh 34 ata :teeth:


----------



## Beastmaster

ShootingABN! said:


> Maybe missed the stop?
> 
> Good luck!:teeth:


Dunno. I live in a 144 house gated subdivision. There are usually 3 trucks during the day, a morning truck for UPS 8am/10:30am Red and 10:30am Blue, an afternoon truck for UPS 3pm Red Air Saver, and a ground truck that handles the 2nd/3rd day non priority air and UPS Ground.

The ground truck was the one that just left. We know the driver pretty well - he drops off stuff and then drools over the 03 FFL stuff that I get sometimes.

-Steve


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> Good question on the lights, I will find out.


Thanks man. I'm assuming they are but want to make sure. P&Y kinda froms on electronoicals for some reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beastmaster

909bowsniper said:


> UPS came to the house...I was in the back room...with my wife yelling at me...bolted to the front....
> and....
> oh well....a new skate board for my grandson...
> another false alarm...:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


That has to be fun and frustrating all at the same time!


----------



## wicked1Joe

Beastmaster said:


> That has to be fun and frustrating all at the same time!


Mine was dated 7/29....but I shouldn't get excited :darkbeer:...being a lefty at anything usually puts ya at the end of the line.:darkbeer:
The one time I wished I was right handed!:smile:


----------



## simi06

Mine was delivered today at 10:53a.m. But I said "Damn it delivery dude if my fellow ATer's haven't got theirs then I do not want mine!" So I slammed the door on him. The nerve of that guy bothering me with my new bow while you others who sent in your orders probably long before me(Aug 3rd) are still waiting patiently. 
I just hope you all have the same respect for the other ATer's and demand we all get then on the same day.
Who's with me?
Anyone?
Hello.
I don't think their buying the BS I'm slinging.


----------



## Beastmaster

simi06 said:


> Mine was delivered today at 10:53a.m. But I said "Damn it delivery dude if my fellow ATer's haven't got theirs then I do not want mine!" So I slammed the door on him. The nerve of that guy bothering me with my new bow while you others who sent in your orders probably long before me(Aug 3rd) are still waiting patiently.
> I just hope you all have the same respect for the other ATer's and demand we all get then on the same day.
> Who's with me?
> Anyone?
> Hello.
> I don't think their buying the BS I'm slinging.


You don't count. You're in their backyard. UPS considers that nearly a 2 day shipment. I figure they shipped your bow on the 5th.

No BS - open it up and enjoy! Pics for penance though. You have to pay up since you're opening up your gifts before others!

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

cartman308 said:


> Thanks man. I'm assuming they are but want to make sure. P&Y kinda froms on electronoicals for some reason.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lights come right out.


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> Lights come right out.


Cool. Not that I'm intending to shoot any P&Y qualifying animals anytime soon, but it's nice to know it's modular enough to work that.

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

I dont know the order or who,,,but Jason said they sent out a bunch of bows today, mostly staff shooters.:smile:


----------



## VanillaKilla

What does the 34 run $$ wise?


----------



## rodney482

VanillaKilla said:


> What does the 34 run $$ wise?


MSRP $749 covers

32 Accomplice
32 Accomplice Buck Commander Edition
34 Accomplice


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> Lights come right out.


Sweet. I'm starting to lean in the multi pin direction. Dang you guys! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ricksmathew

Looks like I am going to have to put a sight on order too!


----------



## bulldogto

Just to clarify, does the all black accomplice 34 come with the orange and black strings?


----------



## cartman308

bulldogto said:


> Just to clarify, does the all black accomplice 34 come with the orange and black strings?


Apperently no. I was hoping orange and black but Rodney said he screwed up and the 34 bow have black grey strings. It woud make it much easier on the assemblers that way. 

Later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bulldogto

Bummer. I guess the orange and black wrist sling I ordered will have to do.


----------



## cartman308

bulldogto said:


> Bummer. I guess the orange and black wrist sling I ordered will have to do.


It'll still look good on the Accomplice. Lots of orange in the limb graphics. Mine is black and orange as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wicked1Joe

Beastmaster said:


> Cool. Not that I'm intending to shoot any P&Y qualifying animals anytime soon, but it's nice to know it's modular enough to work that.
> 
> -Steve


Sure you are...
You just don't know it yet


----------



## deertattoo

just got back from the factory picked up my 34" black and camo staff bow and the shops 32" all camo bows they are sweet. Jason is a first class guy hats of to all of them there. Jason took us on a short tour of the facilities and showed us what they have been working on, very impressive:shade:


----------



## 29innovator70

Is anyone that got their staff bow already shooting 4" feathers or vanes? I'm getting ready to set up my arrows and want to shoot a 4" feather but want to make sure there is enough brace height to accommodate them.


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> Is anyone that got their staff bow already shooting 4" feathers or vanes? I'm getting ready to set up my arrows and want to shoot a 4" feather but want to make sure there is enough brace height to accommodate them.


With the rest all the way forward you might make it.

I will try to get you an answer


----------



## 29innovator70

Thanks Rodney! Wouldn't you want it as far forward as you could get it anyway?


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> Thanks Rodney! Wouldn't you want it as far forward as you could get it anyway?


That is how I mount my rests, not a big fan of any type of overdraw..


----------



## StrictBaptist

rodney482 said:


> That is how I mount my rests, not a big fan of any type of overdraw..


yeah I am the same way..I like my rests to be as far forward as possible


----------



## onetohunt

Hey did I miss something? What happened to the Athens quiver thread? Was trying to look at it again and cannot find the thread anywhere?


----------



## Beastmaster

onetohunt said:


> Hey did I miss something? What happened to the Athens quiver thread? Was trying to look at it again and cannot find the thread anywhere?


It's back on page 1 now.


----------



## giddi1820

*cbryant11 
Registered User Join Date: Jun 2006
Posts: 121 

what are the string specs at 29.5 draw, i had my heart set on some orange strings, well thats what was dancing in my head oh 34 ata 
__________________
Athens Archery Field Staff
Athens Accomplice 34
http://www.athensarchery.com/
A huge thanks to Bow Pro archery * 



This was answered in an earlier post. Specs are as follows:

String: 56.25
cable: 37.875


----------



## SteveID

Rodney,

Any word on a 32" draw coming?


----------



## cbryant11

giddi1820 said:


> *cbryant11
> Registered User Join Date: Jun 2006
> Posts: 121
> 
> what are the string specs at 29.5 draw, i had my heart set on some orange strings, well thats what was dancing in my head oh 34 ata
> __________________
> Athens Archery Field Staff
> Athens Accomplice 34
> http://www.athensarchery.com/
> A huge thanks to Bow Pro archery *
> 
> 
> 
> This was answered in an earlier post. Specs are as follows:
> 
> String: 56.25
> cable: 37.875


i was told these may or may not be right so i will wait till the bow gets here


----------



## nelliott

email sent if apps are still going out.


----------



## J-Daddy

What the heck is going on here??? I leave town for a week and now I get back home and see you guys talking about pics of the new sights & the new quiver and I'm yet to see them...Whoever has the pictures of the new stuff needs to post them up again so ol' J-Daddy can get a peek at them, come on guys, dont leave me hanging.....
As far as the UPS stuff, well all I know is I got home today and didnt have a bow stuck in my door and didnt see any "We missed you" tags anywere so I guess they havent tried to drop mine off yet.


----------



## cartman308

Com'on J!!! Do we have to spoon feed you everything?!?!? 

A little to much :darkbeer: during UCF?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=981507 quiver

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=981450 sight


----------



## J-Daddy

cartman308 said:


> Com'on J!!! Do we have to spoon feed you everything?!?!?
> 
> A little to much :darkbeer: during UCF?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=981507 quiver
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=981450 sight


LOL, yeah I guess someone has to spoon feed me, lol....And yes the :darkbeer: 's from the UFC have worked on me a little bit tonight.:shade:
Those are some good looking quivers & sights...Think I'll have to have me a 6 arrow quiver and a 7 pin sight for the new Accomplice.


----------



## rodney482

cbryant11 said:


> i was told these may or may not be right so i will wait till the bow gets here


Unsure of how Winners Choice Measures but these are the lengths on the string/cable package.

We had a custom string builder build a set to these specs and the bow was 1/2 short.

Best bet if you want custom strings made have youe builder use the WC set and copy them, dont just go off the measurements.


----------



## deertattoo

just wanted to let everyone know that i have my 34" all set up. It is a 70# 30inch which from factory is at 72# and that shooting a 30-06 Black Mesa at 423 gr. at 29.5 long is shooting through the chrono at 296fps.


----------



## rodney482

deertattoo said:


> just wanted to let everyone know that i have my 34" all set up. It is a 70# 30inch which from factory is at 72# and that shooting a 30-06 Black Mesa at 423 gr. at 29.5 long is shooting through the chrono at 296fps.


That is a nice looking rig!!!

Looks like its all dressed up and ready for Oct 1st


----------



## alaz

deertattoo said:


> just wanted to let everyone know that i have my 34" all set up. It is a 70# 30inch which from factory is at 72# and that shooting a 30-06 Black Mesa at 423 gr. at 29.5 long is shooting through the chrono at 296fps.


Looking good...
I'm drooling on myself! I know it'll be here soon!


----------



## 29innovator70

deertattoo said:


> just wanted to let everyone know that i have my 34" all set up. It is a 70# 30inch which from factory is at 72# and that shooting a 30-06 Black Mesa at 423 gr. at 29.5 long is shooting through the chrono at 296fps.


Looking good! Are you using the riser mount for the quiver?


----------



## Bohica

Very nice!!!. How do you like the ARC?.

The days are just dragging until it's my day :archer:


----------



## J-Daddy

deertattoo said:


> just wanted to let everyone know that i have my 34" all set up. It is a 70# 30inch which from factory is at 72# and that shooting a 30-06 Black Mesa at 423 gr. at 29.5 long is shooting through the chrono at 296fps.


Looking good man, I cant wait until my 34 gets here..


----------



## ricksmathew

Bohica said:


> Very nice!!!. How do you like the ARC?.
> 
> The days are just dragging until it's my day :archer:




The ARC is very nice, I know it is going to come in pretty handy in a tree! It weighs nothing and you don't even knwo it is on the bow, also very quiet and no vibration from it.


----------



## tester84

Bow looks sweet! Hopefully i'll be picking mine up monday or tuesday! Can't wait.


----------



## deertattoo

i also made my other rig look good to.
Jason should like the rear window know better then when he seen it on Friday.


----------



## Medichunter

Love the sticker. I want some!!!


----------



## cartman308

Flippin awesome dude!!!! Plant activitiy Assn. is organizing a bowshoot for next sunday! I hope mine gets here sooooon!!!! gonna be cutting it real close!


----------



## ShootingABN!

So nice!:darkbeer::teeth:


----------



## 29innovator70

*IBO Worlds*

Does anyone know if athens will be attending the IBO worlds in Ellicottville, NY this coming weekend? I think I might make the trip if they are going to be there, it's between a 5 and 6 hour drive I think so I'd like to make sure. Would love to meet some of the guys though.


----------



## ricksmathew

I think they will be there but not 100% sure, I am sure Rodney knows.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

29innovator70 said:


> Does anyone know if athens will be attending the IBO worlds in Ellicottville, NY this coming weekend? I think I might make the trip if they are going to be there, it's between a 5 and 6 hour drive I think so I'd like to make sure. Would love to meet some of the guys though.


Already ask that question, and it was a Yes Jason will be at the booth.


----------



## 29innovator70

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Already ask that question, and it was a Yes Jason will be at the booth.


Sweet, looks like I might just have to make the drive, thanks!


----------



## rodney482

The Athens crew will be a vendor at the Worlds in NY.

everyone but me

just too close to hunting season for me to take time off to go.


----------



## J-Daddy

Rodney tell Jason & the crew they should set a booth up next year at the Iowa Deer Classic in DesMoines, IA...It's a HUGE show with tons of people walking through over the weekend...I'll gladly come down and work it some with them. I'm always there all weekend with MossyOak anyway, I could squeeze in a day or two with Athens as well.


----------



## ricksmathew

Same for the Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show in Harrisburg Pa., it runs for 10 days and is the biggest show on the East Coast. I am sure we can find enough Staffers to help out here in February.


----------



## simi06

J-Daddy said:


> Rodney tell Jason & the crew they should set a booth up next year at the Iowa Deer Classic in DesMoines, IA...It's a HUGE show with tons of people walking through over the weekend...I'll gladly come down and work it some with them. I'm always there all weekend with MossyOak anyway, I could squeeze in a day or two with Athens as well.


I'm with ya J-Daddy! I'd be glad to put in some time also. Spent many an hour there. I'd be honored to show the masses the Athens Accomplice and all the goodies to follow.


----------



## J-Daddy

simi06 said:


> I'm with ya J-Daddy! I'd be glad to put in some time also. Spent many an hour there. I'd be honored to show the masses the Athens Accomplice and all the goodies to follow.


Oh cool, good to see another Iowa boy on here shooting Athens...Thought I was the only one, lol...You on the field staff or just shooting an Athens? You shooting the Iowa R-100 tournament??? I'm planning on it if I have my stuff setup by then. I'll be up there with atleast one of the other MossyOak ProStaffer's here in Iowa. If you go and you see a really good looking guy shooting a solid black 34" Accomplice that's me...lol. Feel free to holla at me, I'll give you an autograph, lol. I'll be wearing my Athens gear atleast one day and maybe a MossyOak Prostaff shirt one day "maybe".


----------



## deadeyeD

Email Sent Rodney.


----------



## dpoutdoor

*Omega rest*

This one is for rodney, jason, or someone who has already received there bow, Does the Omega rest have adjustments, to tighten or loosen the pressure on the arrow, as it holds it in place, like for different size arrows?

Also, anyone receive there bow today?


----------



## dpoutdoor

*Stabilizer?*

Looking to get a stabilzer for the Athens, anyone got any suggestions on which one to get, will be for hunting. And I got the 34" on its way.
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## tester84

dpoutdoor said:


> This one is for rodney, jason, or someone who has already received there bow, Does the Omega rest have adjustments, to tighten or loosen the pressure on the arrow, as it holds it in place, like for different size arrows?
> 
> Also, anyone receive there bow today?


Yes the omega has an adjustment screw on it to fit different diameters of arrows


----------



## AK12ring

I got an receipt by email today. Hopefully the new rig isn't far behind.

Aim Small!


----------



## MidMoJeff

dpoutdoor said:


> Looking to get a stabilzer for the Athens, anyone got any suggestions on which one to get, will be for hunting. And I got the 34" on its way.
> Thanks,
> Michael



I think I'm going to go with a 10" Posten. Or maybe the 8.5" B-stinger for my new Accomplice....which I hope shows up soon. I cant make up my mind between these two, so if anyone wants to add to this post with some advice, that would be great.


----------



## Beastmaster

dpoutdoor said:


> Looking to get a stabilzer for the Athens, anyone got any suggestions on which one to get, will be for hunting. And I got the 34" on its way.
> Thanks,
> Michael


Since my primary use for the 34" Accomplice is for foam and paper, I'm putting on a 12" B-Stinger Pro in black/silver with an 11 ounce weight and a 9.5" extension.

Eventually, I'll have Blair make me a custom B-Stinger XL. But for now, the combination is long enough to make the wiggles stop at full draw in less than a second.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

MidMoJeff said:


> I think I'm going to go with a 10" Posten. Or maybe the 8.5" B-stinger for my new Accomplice....which I hope shows up soon. I cant make up my mind between these two, so if anyone wants to add to this post with some advice, that would be great.


If this shoots as well as it does, a 12" extension with a 8 ounce end may very well be enough.


----------



## ghost trail

I'm thinkin about a posten also but going with the 12"


----------



## MidMoJeff

Beastmaster said:


> If this shoots as well as it does, a 12" extension with a 8 ounce end may very well be enough.



I'm using mine for mixed 3D and hunting, so I'd like to stay 10" or under for the stand. I'm not sure on what weight to stick on the end of it just yet, but will try and fiddle with different weights to see what works best for me.


----------



## alaz

MidMoJeff said:


> I think I'm going to go with a 10" Posten. Or maybe the 8.5" B-stinger for my new Accomplice....which I hope shows up soon. I cant make up my mind between these two, so if anyone wants to add to this post with some advice, that would be great.


I am been using a 8.5" b-stinger with 11oz. weight. I just had to get used to the added weight, but now I love it and could not imagine shooting without it. I have noticed an improved consistency in my shooting.


----------



## indiana redneck

*I use mine strictly on fur & i have a 8.5in 11oz B-Stinger & it balances the bow out perfect.*


----------



## BOHO

UPS ran here this morning.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

dpoutdoor said:


> Looking to get a stabilzer for the Athens, anyone got any suggestions on which one to get, will be for hunting. And I got the 34" on its way.
> Thanks,
> Michael



www.stealtharchery.com


I don't shoot for them because I want to be cool, I shoot for them because they balance and silence a bow like nothing else I have ever tried and believe me when I say I have tried them all. I normally go with a 6" 10 ounce version but I ordered a 4" off of Jerry for the new Accomplice :darkbeer:


----------



## ricksmathew

I just picked up my Stokerized 6" stab in black with an orange insert, I will post a pick up tonight.


----------



## ricksmathew

Alright here are pics of my Accomplce with my Stoker Stab and Poorman's Sling. Now I just need to wait for my Spot Hogg to get back with new pins, a sey of black/orange Carbon Creation Fiber grips and a set of 28 1/2" cams to come from Athens.

View attachment 618557


View attachment 618558


----------



## J-Daddy

BOHO said:


> UPS ran here this morning.


BOOOOOOOOO, you suck. 
I'm still waiting on the big brown truck to rear it's head here in Iowa.


----------



## BOHO

J-Daddy said:


> BOOOOOOOOO, you suck.
> I'm still waiting on the big brown truck to rear it's head here in Iowa.


HAHAHAHAHA I saw the truck and said oh yea !!! He brought me my camcorder I bought last thursday.


----------



## cbryant11

ya i left the house this morning and saw ups coming up the road so i turned around and hauled butt back to the house,,,,i guess he just didnt have anything for me.


----------



## Beastmaster

Heh. Two of the three Brown trucks have passed by today. 

I'm not really holding out much on #3.

-Steve


----------



## alaz

I'm hoping for Wednesday fellas. If we were in Friday shipments, my guess is Wed.!
We'll see...


----------



## Beastmaster

alaz said:


> I'm hoping for Wednesday fellas. If we were in Friday shipments, my guess is Wed.!
> We'll see...


Dunno. If we base things on when Rodney announced bows were starting to ship, and when people's payments actually hit, then there may be a correlation as to when people will get their bows.

IIRC, bows began shipping to staffers on August 4. A few staffers have said they have received their bows, mostly those who live near Athens.

So - if I extrapolate out things on a best case scenario, based on that my paperwork hit July 28th, I theoretically should see the bow today or tomorrow, if the bow shipped on August 4 or 5.

Taking the full 30 business days into account, that would mean a ship date of September 8, with a receipt date of September 14 or 15, based on a 4-5 business day ship cycle via UPS Ground.

Either way, still not bad, providing my guesstimate is accurate.

-Steve


----------



## ike_osu

*Tomorrow is the day*

I am one of the lucky ones. I called Athens today about my reciept (that ended up being in the mailbox when I got home) and I was informed that my bow would be here tomorrow. I feel a sick day coming on:teeth:


----------



## J-Daddy

Well let's see, I sent my paperwork out on July 29th "wednesday" and I sent it USPS 2/3 Day Priority Mail. According to my Invoice I got last week from Athens it was processed on July 31st. I was gone all last week, so I picked my mail up this morning at the Post Office and the invoice was in there...Hopefully mine shows sometime this week. Shipping shouldnt be to long from Indiana to Iowa. I'm not rushing anyone, just acting like a kid at christmas time, lol.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Got my payed invoice back today. Now just bring on my goodies, lol ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onetohunt

DesignedToHunt said:


> www.stealtharchery.com
> 
> 
> I don't shoot for them because I want to be cool, I shoot for them because they balance and silence a bow like nothing else I have ever tried and believe me when I say I have tried them all. I normally go with a 6" 10 ounce version but I ordered a 4" off of Jerry for the new Accomplice :darkbeer:


I'm going to shoot a 12" Posten Slim Jimz on mine. I had Jim put 5 oz of weight on the end and it shoots like a dream.


----------



## SteveID

I was told that the 37"bow would not be made with a 32" draw length so I'm going to have to pass on the Athens Field Staff. Kind of bummed because it seems like such a great company and great bows. I just can't target shoot with a 30.5" draw. Hunting would be no problem but 3d it just wouldn't work.


----------



## onetohunt

SteveID said:


> I was told that the 37"bow would not be made with a 32" draw length so I'm going to have to pass on the Athens Field Staff. Kind of bummed because it seems like such a great company and great bows. I just can't target shoot with a 30.5" draw. Hunting would be no problem but 3d it just wouldn't work.


Sorry to hear, but good luck to ya and shoot straight!


----------



## rodney482

ricksmathew said:


> Alright here are pics of my Accomplce with my Stoker Stab and Poorman's Sling. Now I just need to wait for my Spot Hogg to get back with new pins, a sey of black/orange Carbon Creation Fiber grips and a set of 28 1/2" cams to come from Athens.
> 
> View attachment 618557
> 
> 
> View attachment 618558


Your cams and diamonds shipped today.


----------



## j82higgs

ike_osu said:


> I am one of the lucky ones. I called Athens today about my reciept (that ended up being in the mailbox when I got home) and I was informed that my bow would be here tomorrow. I feel a sick day coming on:teeth:



I hope I have the same luck...I got my invoive today as well ! but didn't call...kinda looking forward to the surprise..and i hate suprises...weird:confused2:


----------



## lilcajun

the big brown truck came to my house today too! but he just dropped off my godchilds birthday present that i ordered last wednesday...i looked on the ups website, and with a ship date of last friday, ups ground would be 2 days to my house, and that would mean tomorrow....im really hoping it shows up! i need to get it rigged out and start shooting quick, im putting on a 3d tournament Aug. 22nd and i wanna show it off!


----------



## bighoytman

*athens looking for staff shooters*



lilcajun said:


> the big brown truck came to my house today too! but he just dropped off my godchilds birthday present that i ordered last wednesday...i looked on the ups website, and with a ship date of last friday, ups ground would be 2 days to my house, and that would mean tomorrow....im really hoping it shows up! i need to get it rigged out and start shooting quick, im putting on a 3d tournament Aug. 22nd and i wanna show it off!


Me an you have to put them bows to good use an win that deer contest also.


----------



## ricksmathew

rodney482 said:


> Your cams and diamonds shipped today.




Thanks Rodney, that is great news!


----------



## Beastmaster

lilcajun said:


> the big brown truck came to my house today too! but he just dropped off my godchilds birthday present that i ordered last wednesday...i looked on the ups website, and with a ship date of last friday, ups ground would be 2 days to my house, and that would mean tomorrow....im really hoping it shows up! i need to get it rigged out and start shooting quick, im putting on a 3d tournament Aug. 22nd and i wanna show it off!


Heh. I was hoping to shoot the Accomplice on my last day of one of my indoor 3D summer shoots.

Didn't happen.

-Steve


----------



## cbryant11

well i have some good bucks on my trail cam that i would like to send an arrow through next Friday. i would really like to use my new athens to do that.........and its like freakin christmas and i just dont have patience to wait:teeth:


----------



## Bohica

I'd be happy if it got here by Friday but my gut tells me next Monday. I keep telling myself "patience Grasshopper".


----------



## alaz

ricksmathew said:


> Alright here are pics of my Accomplce with my Stoker Stab and Poorman's Sling. Now I just need to wait for my Spot Hogg to get back with new pins, a sey of black/orange Carbon Creation Fiber grips and a set of 28 1/2" cams to come from Athens.
> 
> View attachment 618557
> 
> 
> View attachment 618558


Looking good.
If you don't mind, post pics of the carbon side plates when they arrive, I would like to see them...as I am sure others would to!


----------



## ricksmathew

alaz said:


> Looking good.
> If you don't mind, post pics of the carbon side plates when they arrive, I would like to see them...as I am sure others would to!




Thank you! They should be here in a day or two, I will definately post pictures of the Carbon Creation grips when they arrive.


----------



## lilcajun

bighoytman said:


> Me an you have to put them bows to good use an win that deer contest also.


im ready man! im hoping to get a few kills on camera this year too! that would be awesome!


----------



## BOHO

lilcajun said:


> im ready man! im hoping to get a few kills on camera this year too! that would be awesome!


I dont know if I can film myself yet as I just got my camera in today. I do hope to film other people though and get a few kills for them. I just gotta figure out how to put the footage on the computer now. lol :embara:


----------



## rodney482

Delay

I was informed today that Athens is waiting on Winners Choice string and cable sets.

This only effects the 34" Accomplice.

This is not what you guys want to hear and it makes me sick but they wont have them till the 17th.


----------



## 29innovator70

*bummer*



rodney482 said:


> Delay
> 
> I was informed today that Athens is waiting on Winners Choice string and cable sets.
> 
> This only effects the 34" Accomplice.
> 
> This is not what you guys want to hear and it makes me sick but they wont have them till the 17th.


Ugh, what a bummer! Maybe the 34's from here on out will be have black and orange strings???


----------



## tester84

I got a call from them today saying i can pick my bow up but not til the 19th  Been telling my friends about Athens Archery and how awesome they are. Well one of my friends just bought an Athens Accomplice today from bass and bucks. Got another friend getting ready to get one also.


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> Delay
> 
> I was informed today that Athens is waiting on Winners Choice string and cable sets.
> 
> This only effects the 34" Accomplice.
> 
> This is not what you guys want to hear and it makes me sick but they wont have them till the 17th.


Bummer. So no 34" Accomplices have shipped then. 

Well, at least I don't have to have someone parked at my house during the day waiting for UPS until Thursday or Friday of next week, or the week after that. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> Delay
> 
> I was informed today that Athens is waiting on Winners Choice string and cable sets.
> 
> This only effects the 34" Accomplice.
> 
> This is not what you guys want to hear and it makes me sick but they wont have them till the 17th.


Oh well, could be worse...but still, I appreciate the update.
Still, some should be getting something (maybe just 32"???) over the next few days...
Shooters keep everyone posted on new arrivals, it helps the time pass...


----------



## bulldogto

Have any of the 34's shipped yet? My receipt was dated July 29th and was wondering if maybe a few of the early ones got shipped.


----------



## bloodtrail1

29innovator70 said:


> Ugh, what a bummer! Maybe the 34's from here on out will be have black and orange strings???


Ya.....black/orange would be great!!


----------



## lilcajun

BOHO said:


> I dont know if I can film myself yet as I just got my camera in today. I do hope to film other people though and get a few kills for them. I just gotta figure out how to put the footage on the computer now. lol :embara:


i dont think i would be able to film myself either...i have Bayou Bucks (www.bayoubucks.com) filming me in february, and another buddy thats making a dvd called "Hunting the Atchafalaya" coming film me...might try to whack one opening day! you never know!


----------



## bloodtrail1

rodney482 said:


> Delay
> 
> I was informed today that Athens is waiting on Winners Choice string and cable sets.
> 
> This only effects the 34" Accomplice.
> 
> This is not what you guys want to hear and it makes me sick but they wont have them till the 17th.


Bummer............I hope I have it by opening day Sept. 12th......or really a week prior so I can set it up and sight in.......


----------



## BOHO

1,000 post on this thread!!!!  black and orange is what I'm hoping for too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbryant11

rodney482 said:


> Delay
> 
> I was informed today that Athens is waiting on Winners Choice string and cable sets.
> 
> This only effects the 34" Accomplice.
> 
> This is not what you guys want to hear and it makes me sick but they wont have them till the 17th.


ouch that sucks. no other options huh, string colors or anything? guess i shouldnt have sold my 82nd so soon


----------



## giddi1820

I am crossing my fingers and hoping mine went out on Friday. But my birthday is on the 19th so If I had to wait until after the 17th that would work out to. I got another piece of good news as well, I just found out I was accepted onto Mossy Oak's Pro staff. Thanks for keeping us informed Rodney.


----------



## j82higgs

rodney482 said:


> Delay
> 
> I was informed today that Athens is waiting on Winners Choice string and cable sets.
> 
> This only effects the 34" Accomplice.
> 
> This is not what you guys want to hear and it makes me sick but they wont have them till the 17th.



if mine hasn't been shipped out yet ... ya can send it without em:teeth: i just happen to know a great string builder...and he's only 5 minutes away from me:darkbeer:


----------



## Beastmaster

cbryant11 said:


> ouch that sucks. no other options huh, string colors or anything? guess i shouldnt have sold my 82nd so soon


Heh. Good thing I kept my Bow Madness XL. This way I still have something to shoot.

But, I'm still looking forward to going back to a binary cam bow. 

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

j82higgs said:


> if mine hasn't been shipped out yet ... ya can send it without em:teeth: i just happen to know a great string builder...and he's only 5 minutes away from me:darkbeer:


Heh. Didn't think of that either. Good idea!


----------



## rodney482

String color will remain gray/black on all 34's


----------



## rodney482

it is my understanding that some 34's shipped Friday.

There will be alot of Camo 32's going out.


----------



## BOHO

rodney482 said:


> it is my understanding that some 34's shipped Friday.
> 
> There will be alot of Camo 32's going out.


hmmmmmmmmm I sent my order in pretty quick. I just bet that I might have mine on the way since I have been a patient little fella.


----------



## dpoutdoor

Man, today's my Birthday, was hoping to see it today, kinda doubt it tho, aint no biggie, as long as I get it in time to set it up and practice before the 12th of september. Opening day of bow season here, and I got A monster, that ive been watching, Hoping to get my 1st P&Y with the accomplice, and on film at that, Im more excited bout this season, than any in the past. Just really been seeing some super deer.

post em as you get em, I enjoy seeing them, also, can someone send a pic of the staff shooter diamond on the bow, Im working an an avatar, would like to see it.
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## BOHO

dpoutdoor said:


> Man, today's my Birthday, was hoping to see it today, kinda doubt it tho, aint no biggie, as long as I get it in time to set it up and practice before the 12th of september. Opening day of bow season here, and I got A monster, that ive been watching, Hoping to get my 1st P&Y with the accomplice, and on film at that, Im more excited bout this season, than any in the past. Just really been seeing some super deer.
> 
> post em as you get em, I enjoy seeing them, also, can someone send a pic of the staff shooter diamond on the bow, Im working an an avatar, would like to see it.
> Thanks,
> Michael


Happy Birthday Michael! I will give you a birthday pic just in case my bow doesnt show.


----------



## MidMoJeff

Hey Rodney.....do you have any numbers on how many people that got selected as staff shooters? I was just curious....also....how many 34's got shipped out on the 7th? My paid receipt says 7/27 and I live in Missouri....so hopefully I got in the first batch.  My wife was skeptical from the get go on this and any time I mention it she just says....I dont see it.


----------



## simi06

I have never received a new bow before. Always been used.
I have no problem waiting. You just need to........Gotta go I think I hear a truck.............crap! Garbage truck.
Happy birthday dpoutdoor


----------



## dpoutdoor

BOHO said:


> Happy Birthday Michael! I will give you a birthday pic just in case my bow doesnt show.





simi06 said:


> I have never received a new bow before. Always been used.
> I have no problem waiting. You just need to........Gotta go I think I hear a truck.............crap! Garbage truck.
> Happy birthday dpoutdoor


 Thanks guys, I appreciate it


----------



## MidMoJeff

dpoutdoor said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate it



Happy b-day....mine was yesterday. :star: 32nd for me.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Happy B-Day guys!


As for waiting on my 34", that just gives me more time to officially pick out a sight


----------



## rodney482

dpoutdoor said:


> Man, today's my Birthday, was hoping to see it today, kinda doubt it tho, aint no biggie, as long as I get it in time to set it up and practice before the 12th of september. Opening day of bow season here, and I got A monster, that ive been watching, Hoping to get my 1st P&Y with the accomplice, and on film at that, Im more excited bout this season, than any in the past. Just really been seeing some super deer.
> 
> post em as you get em, I enjoy seeing them, also, can someone send a pic of the staff shooter diamond on the bow, Im working an an avatar, would like to see it.
> Thanks,
> Michael


Happy Birthday!!!:smile:


----------



## ricksmathew

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## MidMoJeff

DesignedToHunt said:


> Happy B-Day guys!
> 
> 
> As for waiting on my 34", that just gives me more time to officially pick out a sight



I was in Springfield Mo last weekend and couldnt help but stop by the Bass Pro headquarters. Ended up walking out with a new Spot Hogg Right on with hogg wrap and .019 sights. Then I get back from vacation and see the pics of the Athens sights. (sighs) Oh well....maybe I'll put some of the Athens sights on one of those shorter draw length bows for my son when they are released.


----------



## ghost trail

Dang.
I guess it's back to the hoyt for opening day this weekend. Hope they get shipped for wyomings opener.


----------



## onetohunt

Hey Rodney can we get them shipped without the strings and cables. I was planning on Vapor Trails anyway and this would just save me a step of removing the WC's!


----------



## rodney482

onetohunt said:


> Hey Rodney can we get them shipped without the strings and cables. I was planning on Vapor Trails anyway and this would just save me a step of removing the WC's!


my only concerns is the ability to get the strings specs right so your bow is in spec once assembled.

I gave out the dimensions to a custom string builder that Winners Choice had written on the package and the bow came out 1/2 short.

Also, I dont believe our shipping boxes are long enough to accomodate an Accomplice not strung.

Rodney


----------



## J-Daddy

Happy birth day girls...
Guess I'll have to wait a little longer for my 34" Accomplice. I guess I'll live, lol, though it's not gonna be easy. Oh well, just give me some more time to get the correct string lengths and get Breathn working on me some new strings for it.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

MidMoJeff said:


> I was in Springfield Mo last weekend and couldnt help but stop by the Bass Pro headquarters. Ended up walking out with a new Spot Hogg Right on with hogg wrap and .019 sights. Then I get back from vacation and see the pics of the Athens sights. (sighs) Oh well....maybe I'll put some of the Athens sights on one of those shorter draw length bows for my son when they are released.



I've used Spot Hoog sights before (Wrapped Real Deal & Hunter Hogg-It) and I absolutely love them. Even the Right On is a stud of a sight. That being said, I'm looking to buy something I haven't tried yet and that only really leaves Viper, Sword or Montana Black Gold lol. As it stands I am leaning towards a Sword Twilight Hunter Micro.


----------



## ricksmathew

I use all Spot Hoggs Hunter's with wraps, but after seeing Jason's new sight and the tooless adjustment of the pins I am going to try one out.


----------



## J-Daddy

DesignedToHunt said:


> I've used Spot Hoog sights before (Wrapped Real Deal & Hunter Hogg-It) and I absolutely love them. Even the Right On is a stud of a sight. That being said, I'm looking to buy something I haven't tried yet and that only really leaves Viper, Sword or Montana Black Gold lol. As it stands I am leaning towards a Sword Twilight Hunter Micro.


I've owned alot of Swords, Vipers & Black Golds....All great sights, I'm shooting the Sword 3rd plane now. Honestly the Black Gold is the brightest of the bunch if you get one of the Flashpoint series of sights. Hard to beat the Swords & Vipers, both are great sights.


----------



## alaz

Thought I'll chime in on the sight conversation...
I been shooting an HHA sight (the one with the wheel) which I really like, but have been considering a Sword Centurian, but I think I am going to hold out, hoping that Athens comes out with a single pin slider...

I off to shoot now...but I am still thinking some of us will be seeing 34's today and/ or tomorrow, so please post pics!

Good luck guys.

And Happy B-days fellas.


----------



## alaz

giddi1820 said:


> I am crossing my fingers and hoping mine went out on Friday. But my birthday is on the 19th so If I had to wait until after the 17th that would work out to. I got another piece of good news as well, I just found out I was accepted onto Mossy Oak's Pro staff. Thanks for keeping us informed Rodney.


Congrats on being chosen for the Mossy Oak staff as well.


----------



## tester84

giddi1820 said:


> I am crossing my fingers and hoping mine went out on Friday. But my birthday is on the 19th so If I had to wait until after the 17th that would work out to. I got another piece of good news as well, I just found out I was accepted onto Mossy Oak's Pro staff. Thanks for keeping us informed Rodney.


Congrats on the Mossy Oak Pro Staff! I just got accepted onto the Pro Staff a couple weeks ago also!


----------



## J-Daddy

tester84 said:


> Congrats on the Mossy Oak Pro Staff! I just got accepted onto the Pro Staff a couple weeks ago also!


Welcome to the MossyOak Staff guys, I've been on Staff with them for little over a year now. Great company to work with, I enjoy it alot.


----------



## rodney482

congrats guys on getting hooked up with MO

I love the treestand pattern.


----------



## bulldogto

Nothing from UPS today. I guess mine didn't get shipped before the string shortage. First the shortage of black risers for the 32 and now the shortage of strings for the 34. Pretty minor problem considering my father had a "mild" heart attack last night. Typical of my family's luck the past few weeks.


----------



## MidMoJeff

bulldogto said:


> Nothing from UPS today. I guess mine didn't get shipped before the string shortage. First the shortage of black risers for the 32 and now the shortage of strings for the 34. Pretty minor problem considering my father had a "mild" heart attack last night. Typical of my family's luck the past few weeks.



Hmm...maybe give it a few more days to be sure. I didnt see anyone claim to have gotten theirs today either.

Sorry to hear about your bad luck....hopefully it will change for the better.


----------



## cartman308

Big brown just cruised right on by my house as well........... oh well, maybe tomorrow. I believe there were some 34s shipped friday and a few more monday. I so anxious!!!


----------



## Bohica

I was hoping to have mine up and running for a shoot Labor Day weekend.....maybe that will still work out. Hopefully the string situation is due to high retail orders.


----------



## wicked1Joe

cartman308 said:


> Big brown just cruised right on by my house as well........... oh well, maybe tomorrow. I believe there were some 34s shipped friday and a few more monday. I so anxious!!!


Cruised by my house twice in 20 minutes.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## alaz

bulldogto said:


> Nothing from UPS today. I guess mine didn't get shipped before the string shortage. First the shortage of black risers for the 32 and now the shortage of strings for the 34. Pretty minor problem considering my father had a "mild" heart attack last night. Typical of my family's luck the past few weeks.


Sorry to hear about your dad, I wish your family well.


----------



## rodney482

bulldogto said:


> Nothing from UPS today. I guess mine didn't get shipped before the string shortage. First the shortage of black risers for the 32 and now the shortage of strings for the 34. Pretty minor problem considering my father had a "mild" heart attack last night. Typical of my family's luck the past few weeks.


wishing your father a fast recovery, Godspeed.


----------



## ike_osu

*hate to do this to you*

But I got mine today. I got it all dressed out stepped outside and on the second shot I did this. This is one sweet shooting bow but I'll have to get some cheaper arrow if I am going to keep shooting like this those nuge arrow are expensive.

The draw on this bow is awesome. I got the 60 lb but if I had known it was this smooth I would have bumped up to 70. I got 275fps out of this setup 62 lbs 355 grain arrow and a 27.5 draw.


----------



## wicked1Joe

^~~Looks very, very nice....~~:darkbeer:


----------



## kravguy

ike_osu said:


> But I got mine today. I got it all dressed out stepped outside and on the second shot I did this. This is one sweet shooting bow but I'll have to get some cheaper arrow if I am going to keep shooting like this those nuge arrow are expensive.
> 
> The draw on this bow is awesome. I got the 60 lb but if I had known it was this smooth I would have bumped up to 70. I got 275fps out of this setup 62 lbs 355 grain arrow and a 27.5 draw.


Nice setup man!

Has anyone received an all black one yet? There should have been a box to check for 1st available bow with the contracts. I'm really starting not to care if it is full camo, all black, black w/ camo limbs, 32" or 34", just as long as I get one soon.


----------



## onetohunt

ike_osu said:


> But I got mine today. I got it all dressed out stepped outside and on the second shot I did this. This is one sweet shooting bow but I'll have to get some cheaper arrow if I am going to keep shooting like this those nuge arrow are expensive.
> 
> The draw on this bow is awesome. I got the 60 lb but if I had known it was this smooth I would have bumped up to 70. I got 275fps out of this setup 62 lbs 355 grain arrow and a 27.5 draw.


Nice....is that the 32?


----------



## Beastmaster

Funny. I think everyone who ordered a 34" Accomplice and sold off their old bow is going to go through withdrawals. 

Thank God I held on to my "old" bow....



-Steve


----------



## ike_osu

Yeah it's the 32" I can't say enough about this bow. It looks fantastic but more important it is a SHOOTER. Smooth Draw smooth shot and as accurate a bow as any I have ever shot.


----------



## rodney482

Athens is heading to New York...Big Mike (Athens Chief Engineer) and Adam Gibson (Athens Prostaff and Winner of the 09' Tripple Crown AHC) will be getting in late tonight.

If there are Staff members that would be willing to help out shoot me a PM.

Just need help showing off the bows and talking with archers about our products.

Jason and Amanda will be there early friday morning.

Rodney:smile:


----------



## wicked1Joe

Beastmaster said:


> Funny. I think everyone who ordered a 34" Accomplice and sold off their old bow is going to go through withdrawals.
> 
> Thank God I held on to my "old" bow....
> 
> 
> 
> -Steve


The exact reason I NEVER sell bows...never know when you are going to need one...:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

ike_osu said:


> Yeah it's the 32" I can't say enough about this bow. It looks fantastic but more important it is a SHOOTER. Smooth Draw smooth shot and as accurate a bow as any I have ever shot.


thats a great looking rig...looks just like my 32.


----------



## giddi1820

Rodney what days do you need help? I'll see what I can do and get back with you.



Don


----------



## Beastmaster

909bowsniper said:


> The exact reason I NEVER sell bows...never know when you are going to need one...:darkbeer:


Hehe...I always subscribe to the "two is one, one is none" theory.

-Steve


----------



## coweye

Put me in coach


----------



## sweetpeajessw

bloodtrail1 said:


> Bummer............I hope I have it by opening day Sept. 12th......or really a week prior so I can set it up and sight in.......


Me, too, but I know it's just wishful thinking. I have patience for the most part, so all is well. I'm more excited to have my buddy take pictures of me in the stand with it 

My birthday was yesterday, I shot all day until I had to go to work 

First time in my life I have ever worked on my birthday.


----------



## alaz

ike_osu said:


> But I got mine today. I got it all dressed out stepped outside and on the second shot I did this. This is one sweet shooting bow but I'll have to get some cheaper arrow if I am going to keep shooting like this those nuge arrow are expensive.
> 
> The draw on this bow is awesome. I got the 60 lb but if I had known it was this smooth I would have bumped up to 70. I got 275fps out of this setup 62 lbs 355 grain arrow and a 27.5 draw.


Bow looks great! Nice shooting.


----------



## Bohica

bulldogto said:


> Nothing from UPS today. I guess mine didn't get shipped before the string shortage. First the shortage of black risers for the 32 and now the shortage of strings for the 34. Pretty minor problem considering my father had a "mild" heart attack last night. Typical of my family's luck the past few weeks.


Hope your luck changes for the better.....especially your father. Prayers sent.


----------



## ShootingABN!

ike_osu said:


> But I got mine today. I got it all dressed out stepped outside and on the second shot I did this. This is one sweet shooting bow but I'll have to get some cheaper arrow if I am going to keep shooting like this those nuge arrow are expensive.
> 
> The draw on this bow is awesome. I got the 60 lb but if I had known it was this smooth I would have bumped up to 70. I got 275fps out of this setup 62 lbs 355 grain arrow and a 27.5 draw.


Awesome!:teeth:


----------



## rodney482

giddi1820 said:


> Rodney what days do you need help? I'll see what I can do and get back with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Don


Thursday for sure.

Adam will be shooting and Mike will be by himself.


----------



## gobblemg

We arrived at the worlds. New York is pretty wet.Forcast calls for the rain to stop for the next few days.


----------



## ShootingABN!

gobblemg said:


> we arrived at the worlds. New york is pretty wet.forcast calls for the rain to stop for the next few days.


good luck!:d


----------



## 29innovator70

rodney482 said:


> Athens is heading to New York...Big Mike (Athens Chief Engineer) and Adam Gibson (Athens Prostaff and Winner of the 09' Tripple Crown AHC) will be getting in late tonight.
> 
> If there are Staff members that would be willing to help out shoot me a PM.
> 
> Just need help showing off the bows and talking with archers about our products.
> 
> Jason and Amanda will be there early friday morning.
> 
> Rodney:smile:



Sent you a PM Rodney.


----------



## cartman308

Good luck at the worlds! If ya'll ever make it to a trade show or big shoot in WV let me know! Ill do my best to help ya out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilcajun

*got mine!!*

got mine in today!! 32 all camo...got the rest and sight on it, just need to tie in peep and set the rest, and ill be shooting tomorrow...heres some pics...


----------



## j82higgs

can someone post a pic of the athens diamond up close?? congrats on gettin your bows! and we all know they shoot as good as they look


----------



## lilcajun

here you go! kinda blurry, but you get the point.


----------



## onetohunt

lilcajun said:


> got mine in today!! 32 all camo...got the rest and sight on it, just need to tie in peep and set the rest, and ill be shooting tomorrow...heres some pics...


another NICE looking Athens.....I'm really wanting my 34!


----------



## j82higgs

thanks cajun...i wanted to see where they put the field staff...i have to learn patience....since i've started shooting bows (march of '08) i have never been more then 2 days without shooting...now i'm going almost a month!! I NEED MY FIX!! lol sorry my fingers wouldn't let me stop


----------



## J-Daddy

bulldogto said:


> Nothing from UPS today. I guess mine didn't get shipped before the string shortage. First the shortage of black risers for the 32 and now the shortage of strings for the 34. Pretty minor problem considering my father had a "mild" heart attack last night. Typical of my family's luck the past few weeks.


Hope your dad gets to doing better man...That's how I lost my dad, to a major heartattack, they aint no joke...As Rodney said, Godspeed to him. 

Now back to Athens.....As far as sights go, how about a multi-pin slider??? Something on the order of a Sure Loc Lethal Weapon Max but with the cool Athens touch to them. That would rock.


----------



## onetohunt

bulldogto said:


> Nothing from UPS today. I guess mine didn't get shipped before the string shortage. First the shortage of black risers for the 32 and now the shortage of strings for the 34. Pretty minor problem considering my father had a "mild" heart attack last night. Typical of my family's luck the past few weeks.


Hey bulldogto hang in there. I prayer your father will do better.


----------



## cartman308

What's the point of a multi pin slider? It just don't make sense to me, but then again........ 

Bulldogto....... Hope your dad gets to felling better. We nearly lost my grandpa last month. He's got serious ticker trouble but is doing much better. We'll be prayin for him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## J-Daddy

cartman308 said:


> What's the point of a multi pin slider? It just don't make sense to me, but then again........
> 
> Bulldogto....... Hope your dad gets to felling better. We nearly lost my grandpa last month. He's got serious ticker trouble but is doing much better. We'll be prayin for him!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here's the reason I like a multi-pin slider...For whitetail hunting I prefer a multi-pin sight, that way I dont have to worry about moving it if the deer is moving "set in a tree in Iowa when the rut is going full bore, these deer chase like crazy". But I also mule deer hunt some every year and I like having the option of moving the sight to shoot longer yardages...Saves me from having a stack of pins if I want to shoot long range. Plus I like to practice out to 100yds or so and that's hard to do with a 5 pin sight.


----------



## Terps1

was curious if athens needs field staff in Maryland? just wondering


----------



## giddi1820

Rodney,

I can't make it for Thursday (working), but if you need people for the weekend let me know.


----------



## giddi1820

Rodney,

I can't make it for Thursday (working), but if you need people for the weekend let me know.


----------



## rodney482

giddi1820 said:


> Rodney,
> 
> I can't make it for Thursday (working), but if you need people for the weekend let me know.


No problem.

Rodney


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> Here's the reason I like a multi-pin slider...For whitetail hunting I prefer a multi-pin sight, that way I dont have to worry about moving it if the deer is moving "set in a tree in Iowa when the rut is going full bore, these deer chase like crazy". But I also mule deer hunt some every year and I like having the option of moving the sight to shoot longer yardages...Saves me from having a stack of pins if I want to shoot long range. Plus I like to practice out to 100yds or so and that's hard to do with a 5 pin sight.


I like the way G5 did it,,3 fixed pins and one floating from 40-70.

I am going to be pushing hard for a sight with that same ability.


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> I like the way G5 did it,,3 fixed pins and one floating from 40-70.
> 
> I am going to be pushing hard for a sight with that same ability.


that makes alot more sense!!!! If you slide the entire housing then you are only going to have one useful pin. It not as simple as sighting in at 10-20-30 then slide and have 40-50-60 like some fella on another forum stated. But if you can figure out a system that works then more power to ya! I'll stay with a single pin slider or fixed pins. I just don't think fast enough i guess. :darkbeer:


----------



## ohiohunter02

Man, you all are making:me jealous showing of your Athens rigs. I cant wait to get mine and get it setup. I wish i could make it to New York to help the Athens team out. Good luck guys ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

Terps1 said:


> was curious if athens needs field staff in Maryland? just wondering


Staff is currently full, we plan to do a second phase later this year once we release the 37 ATA bow and the lady/youth bows.

Thank you for showing interest in Athens Archery

Rodney


----------



## DesignedToHunt

J-Daddy said:


> I've owned alot of Swords, Vipers & Black Golds....All great sights, I'm shooting the Sword 3rd plane now. Honestly the Black Gold is the brightest of the bunch if you get one of the Flashpoint series of sights. Hard to beat the Swords & Vipers, both are great sights.




Just ordered a Sword Twilight Hunter at a "discounted" price yesterday through a buddy and I am definitely looking forward to trying it out :shade:


----------



## headhunter75422

Prayers sent, keep us posted on how he is doing.

All these pictures are driving me mad. I need a fix man.


----------



## J-Daddy

cartman308 said:


> that makes alot more sense!!!! If you slide the entire housing then you are only going to have one useful pin. It not as simple as sighting in at 10-20-30 then slide and have 40-50-60 like some fella on another forum stated. But if you can figure out a system that works then more power to ya! I'll stay with a single pin slider or fixed pins. I just don't think fast enough i guess. :darkbeer:


Your right, if you have say a 3 pin slider sight the top pins are useless when you move the sight...A multi pin slider is like a fixed pin sight and a single pin slider combined....If you got 3 pins on it set them say 20,30,40 yds then when you move the sight you just use the bottom pin for all further yardages. The Sure Loc Lethal Weapon Max I referred to earlier is no different than the G5 sight, well same principal just a different way of doing it...You still use the bottom pin as your slider pin. 
Rodney I do agree that the G5 sights are very nice, my only suggestion to the Godfather if he's watching is...If your thinking about building a moveable sight make one that you can build sight tapes for it with programs like Archers Advantage or TAP. Once you get those programs figured out you can build a more precise tape with them than doing the old ink pen markings on a blank tape.


----------



## J-Daddy

DesignedToHunt said:


> Just ordered a Sword Twilight Hunter at a "discounted" price yesterday through a buddy and I am definitely looking forward to trying it out :shade:


I think you'll be happy with it..The Swords dont have some of the bells & whistles that some sights have "micro adjust" but they are a very well built sight and tough as nails. They make a dang good hunting sight.


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> I think you'll be happy with it..The Swords dont have some of the bells & whistles that some sights have "micro adjust" but they are a very well built sight and tough as nails. They make a dang good hunting sight.


They also have 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment.

I use sword for 3d and hunting.


----------



## rodney482

Update

Winners Choice stepped it up and shipped the strings yesterday, will have them Tomorrow:smile:


----------



## MidMoJeff

rodney482 said:


> Update
> 
> Winners Choice stepped it up and shipped the strings yesterday, will have them Tomorrow:smile:



That is great news! I thought they might come through! :shade: Any idea on when the next shipment of 34's will be out the door?


----------



## dpoutdoor

rodney482 said:


> Update
> 
> Winners Choice stepped it up and shipped the strings yesterday, will have them Tomorrow:smile:


Thats GREAT!! the suspense is killing me


----------



## ricksmathew

bulldogto said:


> Nothing from UPS today. I guess mine didn't get shipped before the string shortage. First the shortage of black risers for the 32 and now the shortage of strings for the 34. Pretty minor problem considering my father had a "mild" heart attack last night. Typical of my family's luck the past few weeks.





I wish your dad a quick and speedy recovery!


----------



## rodney482

Here is Cajun Assassin's Staff bow. He needed help with pictures.

The back of the shirt and sleeve is also Embroidered.


----------



## MidMoJeff

Does anyone know the camo pattern on the limbs of the Black/Camo 34" Accomplice for staff shooters? I'd like to get a stab with the same pattern if possible. Thanks.


----------



## MidMoJeff

Is that the 34" model? It has the orange/black strings....(shrugs) That is one sweet looking rig! I'm confident I'll be extremely pleased! 

Shirts look very nice too!


----------



## rodney482

MidMoJeff said:


> Is that the 34" model? It has the orange/black strings....(shrugs) That is one sweet looking rig! I'm confident I'll be extremely pleased!


its a 32


----------



## dpoutdoor

are the bows coming with string loop and the rest already installed?


----------



## rodney482

MidMoJeff said:


> Does anyone know the camo pattern on the limbs of the Black/Camo 34" Accomplice for staff shooters? I'd like to get a stab with the same pattern if possible. Thanks.


Next Vista Camo


----------



## rodney482

dpoutdoor said:


> are the bows coming with string loop and the rest already installed?


The rest will be installed so the arrow sets level across the berger hole.

Sorry no Dloop.

The rest will need a little adjusting.


----------



## dpoutdoor

ok thanks


----------



## Medichunter

I'm just assuming here, but.... the bow and rest will come with manuals correct?


----------



## rodney482

Medichunter said:


> I'm just assuming here, but.... the bow and rest will come with manuals correct?


Actually no. There is not a manual for the bow.

I need to find out about a manual for the rest.


----------



## bulldogto

*Update*

My dad's procedure went well and he is doing ok. Luckily he was in pretty good shape. Unfortunately, 32 years of the stress of being a police officer didn't help. Thanks for the support


----------



## rodney482

bulldogto said:


> My dad's procedure went well and he is doing ok. Luckily he was in pretty good shape. Unfortunately, 32 years of the stress of being a police officer didn't help. Thanks for the support


Thats really good to hear!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Smooth stability is getting camo tubes back that are dipped in next g1 camo. That will be close to what you have I think. Should be here first part of next week. Just though I would let you know for your stabilizer. 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## DesignedToHunt

bulldogto said:


> My dad's procedure went well and he is doing ok. Luckily he was in pretty good shape. Unfortunately, 32 years of the stress of being a police officer didn't help. Thanks for the support



Awesome news bud!!!! I'll keep you guys in my prayers just to help speed up the recovery process


----------



## headhunter75422

The string update is good to hear. 
Thanks Rodney.
No we wait :greenwithenvy:for the ones already playing with there new toys. Patience is a virtue, I missed the bus that day at school. Its gonna be worth it I know.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

After looking at this thread all morning I decided that I was going to switch my 34" Black/Camo Accomplice to a 32" Accomplice simply because that Next Vista Camo is so sweet on the eyes. So I called and spoke with Amanda and she took care of everything for me in a matter of 5 minutes.

Not only are we getting some sweet bows guys, but I promise you that we are getting top notch customer service to go along with them as well :darkbeer:


----------



## alaz

bulldogto said:


> My dad's procedure went well and he is doing ok. Luckily he was in pretty good shape. Unfortunately, 32 years of the stress of being a police officer didn't help. Thanks for the support


Glad to hear it.


----------



## alaz

rodney482 said:


> Update
> 
> Winners Choice stepped it up and shipped the strings yesterday, will have them Tomorrow:smile:


Great news for all...
Thanks again for keeping us in the proverbial loop!


----------



## Bohica

rodney482 said:


> Update
> 
> Winners Choice stepped it up and shipped the strings yesterday, will have them Tomorrow:smile:


Good news.....thanks.


bulldogto said:


> My dad's procedure went well and he is doing ok. Luckily he was in pretty good shape. Unfortunately, 32 years of the stress of being a police officer didn't help. Thanks for the support


Great news!


----------



## BOHO

that is great news on both accounts. No doubt Athens CS cant be beat. That will keep them among the leaders in bow sales every year.


----------



## wicked1Joe

BOHO said:


> that is great news on both accounts. No doubt Athens CS cant be beat. That will keep them among the leaders in bow sales every year.


For sure!!
Great news!:smile:


----------



## J-Daddy

Bulldogto= Glad to hear your dad is doing ok...That's always good news.

Rodney, I'm also glad to hear that the strings came in...I'm needing an Athens fix in the worst kinda way right now.


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> They also have 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment.
> 
> I use sword for 3d and hunting.


Yeah Rod I agree, the 2nd & 3rd axis adjustments are a must have for me. That's the reason I dont like most of the slider sights out there, they dont have the 2nd & 3rd axis on them.


----------



## cbryant11

man the ups and the downs,,,,,,at least this one is an up:teeth:


----------



## alaz

j82higgs said:


> thanks cajun...i wanted to see where they put the field staff...i have to learn patience....since i've started shooting bows (march of '08) i have never been more then 2 days without shooting...now i'm going almost a month!! I NEED MY FIX!! lol sorry my fingers wouldn't let me stop


I feel ya...
I shoot almost daily as well, had 2 bows, sold one and then had an issue that took almost a month to solve...felt like I was losing it (my mind that is), but hang in there... soon, and it will be worth the wait.


----------



## sweetpeajessw

bulldogto said:


> My dad's procedure went well and he is doing ok. Luckily he was in pretty good shape. Unfortunately, 32 years of the stress of being a police officer didn't help. Thanks for the support


Glad to see the prayers are working, now for a speedy recovery


----------



## engco231

*Dad*



bulldogto said:


> My dad's procedure went well and he is doing ok. Luckily he was in pretty good shape. Unfortunately, 32 years of the stress of being a police officer didn't help. Thanks for the support


glad everything is going well, I've been in EMS/fire for 25 years.I know about his stress.let us know how things go.


----------



## sweetpeajessw

engco231 said:


> glad everything is going well, I've been in EMS/fire for 25 years.I know about his stress.let us know how things go.


I've been in EMS for 10 years, was a firefighter for 5 years, and also an ER nurse.......stress sucks.

Thank God for archery!!


----------



## cartman308

Awesome pics and awesomer news fro bulldog! I nned my bow!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> Update
> 
> Winners Choice stepped it up and shipped the strings yesterday, will have them Tomorrow:smile:


Cool!

Hey Rodney - is your place (Bass and Bucks) the same place that does the annual Schutzenboomenvigger event?

-Steve


----------



## onetohunt

bulldog glad to hear you father is better.


----------



## bulldogto

after visiting dad today I decided to do a little shooting. I have a new pack of magnus buzzcuts to try out. While pulling one out of my blob target I sliced my pinkey and had to get three stitches :mg:. The back side of the main blade is also razor sharp. Good news is they fly great :smile:


----------



## bloodtrail1

rodney482 said:


> Update
> 
> Winners Choice stepped it up and shipped the strings yesterday, will have them Tomorrow:smile:


Great news!!!!


----------



## cartman308

bulldogto said:


> after visiting dad today I decided to do a little shooting. I have a new pack of magnus buzzcuts to try out. While pulling one out of my blob target I sliced my pinkey and had to get three stitches :mg:. The back side of the main blade is also razor sharp. Good news is they fly great :smile:


DOH!! Well at least it has the taste for blood now. Should fly extra straight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bloodtrail1

I have a 34" in black/camo on order.....but man that all camo 32" with orange/black strings has me thinking...........................
But I think I will stick with the original plan.........


----------



## onetohunt

bloodtrail1 said:


> I have a 34" in black/camo on order.....but man that all camo 32" with orange/black strings has me thinking...........................
> But I think I will stick with the original plan.........


just order you a set of black/orange VT string and cables and all will be good!!


----------



## BOHO

onetohunt said:


> just order you a set of black/orange VT string and cables and all will be good!!


I bought a set from JC Morgan on the Athens forums. I prefer to keep it in house and he comes highly recommended.


----------



## cartman308

BOHO said:


> I bought a set from JC Morgan on the Athens forums. I prefer to keep it in house and he comes highly recommended.


Does he know the lengths already?!?! How much he charge fer a set. PM me any details.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOHO

sent ya a PM. I am presuming they will work since he made em up and sent em. If he wasnt sure he prolly would have waited to make em.


----------



## cartman308

thanks man! I'll keep him in mind.


----------



## bloodtrail1

onetohunt said:


> just order you a set of black/orange VT string and cables and all will be good!!


Once I get some string specs that will be the plan.....


----------



## rodney482

bloodtrail1 said:


> Once I get some string specs that will be the plan.....


J-daddy, did Jason send you the string diagram?


----------



## chuck7413

Better late than never!
I finally got my paperwork mailed out yesterday. Hopefully I will have my 34 before my bear hunt in September.


----------



## onetohunt

rodney482 said:


> J-daddy, did Jason send you the string diagram?


Hey J-Daddy I sent you a message on the Athens forum to send specs to me but I'm not sure you seen it so I will also post up here as well. Thanks.


----------



## giddi1820

J-Daddy, Do you have the string specs for the 34? If so could you please post them here. Thanks!


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> J-daddy, did Jason send you the string diagram?


Yeah Rodney he sent them the other day....My string builder has them now so anyone who needs a set of custom strings holla at Breathn on here...Breathn is John Mosier owner of John's Customs, he's got the spec sheet now for the 32" & the 34" model....If any of you guys shoot for another company and need the spec sheets for the strings just drop me a PM with your email address and I'll take care of you on all the string & serving lengths for both bows. If you dont shoot for a specific string builder I highly recommend John's strings, they are the best I've ever shot and trust me I've shot ALOT of different strings over the years.


----------



## rodney482

Wes Norman and his wife had a baby boy this morning. Wes is our bow builder.

Wes will be off till Monday. Jason told me that he and Mike will be jumping in Monday morning and helping Wes build staff bows all day.

Bows shipped yesterday and today.

Just wanting to keep everyone informed on how things were going at Athens.


A big thanks goes out to Ricksmathews for helping Mike all day at the Worlds.

Jason and Amanda will be at the Worlds tomorrow morning.

The 34 Strings are in.


----------



## chuck7413

Congrats to Wes and wife.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> Wes Norman and his wife had a baby boy this morning. Wes is our bow builder.
> 
> Wes will be off till Monday. Jason told me that he and Mike will be jumping in Monday morning and helping Wes build staff bows all day.
> 
> Bows shipped yesterday and today.
> 
> Just wanting to keep everyone informed on how things were going at Athens.
> 
> 
> A big thanks goes out to Ricksmathews for helping Mike all day at the Worlds.
> 
> Jason and Amanda will be at the Worlds tomorrow morning.
> 
> The 34 Strings are in.


Man that's awesome! Congrats Wes!!! Life, as you know it, is now OVER!! It's MUCH more interesting now!! We'll let ya slide this time. But once you get back, no more tomfoolery!!! Get them bows built!


----------



## ShootingABN!

chuck7413 said:


> Congrats to Wes and wife.
> 
> Thanks for the update.


X2:angel:


----------



## LeEarl

Congrats to Wes and his wife :thumb: Kids are a blessing.


----------



## headhunter75422

Congrats to Wes and His BEtter Half. Life is good. 

And thank you Rdney for the update brother.


----------



## kravguy

rodney482 said:


> Wes Norman and his wife had a baby boy this morning. Wes is our bow builder.
> 
> Wes will be off till Monday. Jason told me that he and Mike will be jumping in Monday morning and helping Wes build staff bows all day.
> 
> Bows shipped yesterday and today.
> 
> Just wanting to keep everyone informed on how things were going at Athens.
> 
> 
> A big thanks goes out to Ricksmathews for helping Mike all day at the Worlds.
> 
> Jason and Amanda will be at the Worlds tomorrow morning.
> 
> The 34 Strings are in.



Thanks for the update Rodney.

Congrats Wes! Hope mom and the little one are doing GREAT!


----------



## alaz

Congrats to Wes and family!
Awesome news...


----------



## jmh0411

Congrats to Wes and his wife!
Just think a new "assassin" in the family!


----------



## onetohunt

congrats to Wes and his wife on the new addition to the family!!


----------



## J-Daddy

Congrats to Wes & his wife on the new baby....
Now onto the question that everyone wants to know "or atleast I want to know"....When do the 34"s start shipping again now that the strings are in??? I've been waiting for 2.5 weeks, I'm gonna go crazy here.


----------



## J-Daddy

Oh yeah, since I posted earlier today that I had the string specs for the 32" & 34" bows my inbox has been on fire...I did ask that everyone that needed them send me their email so I could email them the specs, but most must have missed that...So give me a bit and I'll download them, upload them to photobucket, copy & paste them on this thread...Might make it easier on everybody "hopefully"...


----------



## cartman308

J-Daddy said:


> Oh yeah, since I posted earlier today that I had the string specs for the 32" & 34" bows my inbox has been on fire...I did ask that everyone that needed them send me their email so I could email them the specs, but most must have missed that...So give me a bit and I'll download them, upload them to photobucket, copy & paste them on this thread...Might make it easier on everybody "hopefully"...


People just like you!


----------



## NerdHick

Hey guys - NY911 here at the World's using Nerdy's laptop - I was able to look at the Athens bows and accessories - NIIICE! The Buck Commander is a beatuful bow!

Rod - you should be here buddy!


----------



## J-Daddy

Here are the string/cable diagrams, I also posted them on the Athens forum at this link= http://athensarchery.com/forum/index.php?topic=238.0

Athens Accomplice= 32" AtoA









Athens Accomplice= 34" AtoA


----------



## Beastmaster

Congrats to Wes and his family on the new child!

Now, there's no excuse - get that youth bow started! 

-Steve


----------



## tester84

Congrats Wes!


----------



## indiana redneck

*Hey Wes congrats on the new arrival.*


----------



## giddi1820

Congrats to Wes and his wife on the addition to the family.


----------



## Bohica

Congratulations Wes :cheers:


----------



## ghost trail

Congrats WES. lets hope he's another stick and string hunter. Enjoy em they grow up fast.


----------



## j82higgs

congrats to wes and family
glad to hear your dads doing good bulldog
and jcmorgan has/had a 34" in shop and if he said he can do it, then he can..i need to go see him tonight to talk to him about my set, hopefully thier won't be another set like em anywhere...:tape2:


----------



## alaz

*:thumbs_up*

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


J-Daddy said:


> Oh yeah, since I posted earlier today that I had the string specs for the 32" & 34" bows my inbox has been on fire...I did ask that everyone that needed them send me their email so I could email them the specs, but most must have missed that...So give me a bit and I'll download them, upload them to photobucket, copy & paste them on this thread...Might make it easier on everybody "hopefully"...


Thanks!!!


----------



## J-Daddy

alaz said:


> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> Thanks!!!


Finaly someone appreciates all the hard work I do for you guys.....


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> Finaly someone appreciates all the hard work I do for you guys.....


I appreciate it


----------



## rodney482

NerdHick said:


> Hey guys - NY911 here at the World's using Nerdy's laptop - I was able to look at the Athens bows and accessories - NIIICE! The Buck Commander is a beatuful bow!
> 
> Rod - you should be here buddy!


Man I wish I could have made it.....sounds like they had a ton of people checking out the products.


----------



## rodney482

j82higgs said:


> congrats to wes and family
> glad to hear your dads doing good bulldog
> and jcmorgan has/had a 34" in shop and if he said he can do it, then he can..i need to go see him tonight to talk to him about my set, hopefully thier won't be another set like em anywhere...:tape2:


Is there anything JC cant do?

He performs excellent work.


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> I appreciate it


Thanks Rodney now I feel loved. :angel:


----------



## wicked1Joe

Congrats to Wes & wife and new family member:smile:


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> Thanks Rodney now I feel loved. :angel:


not quite the amount of Love you were showing LeEarl over on Athensarchery.com ...........RALMAO...........


----------



## ohiohunter02

Congrats Wes on the new arrival....


while I'm thinking about it, does anyone know if the 2pc fuse quiver will bolt right on the the Accomplice riser?


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> not quite the amount of Love you were showing LeEarl over on Athensarchery.com ...........RALMAO...........


Yeah...... That was kinda disturbing..... I just hope the calender doesn't come to light 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## j82higgs

rodney482 said:


> Is there anything JC cant do?
> 
> He performs excellent work.



I went and talked to him for a little while tonight...my strings should be done about the same time i get my bow...and they are going to be sweet and one of a kind..can't wait to post some pics and show them off !! BOHO..he said that you should have yours or should be getting them really soon...let us know how they turned out!


----------



## BOHO

j82higgs said:


> I went and talked to him for a little while tonight...my strings should be done about the same time i get my bow...and they are going to be sweet and one of a kind..can't wait to post some pics and show them off !! BOHO..he said that you should have yours or should be getting them really soon...let us know how they turned out!


congrats to Wes ad family. We want to see some pics !!!!!! 

I got my strings a couple days ago. They look fantastic !!!! I just need the bow now. lol


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump!


----------



## MidMoJeff

Congrats to Wes and his family! I know when my first child was born, it really changed my outlook on life for the better. My first born was a boy, second is a girl....and you talk about night and day difference! I couldnt be happier!.....well...maybe when my Accomplice gets here.  lol


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> not quite the amount of Love you were showing LeEarl over on Athensarchery.com ...........RALMAO...........


Dang, yall hard on a brother...lol. 
Hey in my defense I did tell him we DID NOT really need a bikini photo shoot with him in it, lol.:shade:


----------



## DesignedToHunt

J-Daddy said:


> Dang, yall hard on a brother...lol.
> Hey in my defense I did tell him we DID NOT really need a bikini photo shoot with him in it, lol.:shade:




What are we gonna do with you? lol


----------



## onetohunt

J-Daddy said:


> Dang, yall hard on a brother...lol.
> Hey in my defense I did tell him we DID NOT really need a bikini photo shoot with him in it, lol.:shade:


Hey J-Daddy thanks for stepping up to the plate for us on this one!!


----------



## BOHO

I'm all for an Athens calender. I have quite a few pics on the computer that we can use if they dont mind.


----------



## J-Daddy

onetohunt said:


> Hey J-Daddy thanks for stepping up to the plate for us on this one!!


Yeah guess I took one for the team, lol...Kinda like having a good wing man who'll pick up the fat chick at the bar while you hit on her hot friend "no offense to anyone who is married/dating a fat chick or if your a fat chick yourself"....
As far as the Athens calender...I already offered it up once somewhere in this thread. I have a friend of mine in Kentucky who's a model...I'm sure she'd be happy to do an Athens calender, all I'd have to do is ask her. The ladies love me "well all except my wife, lol", she'd do it if I asked her. And no she's not a Plus Size model before anyone even asks!!!


----------



## MidMoJeff

Hey Rodney...do you have any updates for us before we head into the weekend?

I ride a mountain bike to work some days, as my commute is very short...anyway, yesterday I was headed home and saw the UPS truck headed towards my street! I got all excited and was racing to get over there like a kid after the ice cream truck....he went right where he should have went left!!!  Then I got to thinking....is it USPS or UPS that is doing the delivery? Thanks man...have a good weekend!


----------



## simi06

MidMoJeff said:


> Hey Rodney...do you have any updates for us before we head into the weekend?
> 
> I ride a mountain bike to work some days, as my commute is very short...anyway, yesterday I was headed home and saw the UPS truck headed towards my street! I got all excited and was racing to get over there like a kid after the ice cream truck....he went right where he should have went left!!!  Then I got to thinking....is it USPS or UPS that is doing the delivery? Thanks man...have a good weekend!


I received mine today. It arrived in the big brown truck. Cheaper to send that way. 32 inch All Camo. She's pretty. I'll dress her up in something nice this evening and send you all some pics. 
Thanks,
Simi06


----------



## cbryant11

I got my carbon creation grips in the mail this afternoon, they look great. now if only i had a nice 34 accomplice to stick them on I would be set.......cbryant:teeth:


----------



## rodney482

MidMoJeff said:


> Hey Rodney...do you have any updates for us before we head into the weekend?
> 
> I ride a mountain bike to work some days, as my commute is very short...anyway, yesterday I was headed home and saw the UPS truck headed towards my street! I got all excited and was racing to get over there like a kid after the ice cream truck....he went right where he should have went left!!!  Then I got to thinking....is it USPS or UPS that is doing the delivery? Thanks man...have a good weekend!


Good ol' UPS


----------



## 29innovator70

Well, tomorrow morning I will be getting up early and heading out to the IBO worlds to meet up with Jason and the rest of the Athens guys. Maybe getting to handle and drool all over the bows and accessories will help me cope with waiting for mine to get here.


----------



## J-Daddy

Maybe this dude will get to see my Athens Accomplice up close and personal in a couple months...Not sure if he's a shooter yet or not, hopefully I can get some more pics and see him once the velvet sheds to see what he really looks like.


----------



## bloodtrail1

J-Daddy said:


> Maybe this dude will get to see my Athens Accomplice up close and personal in a couple months...Not sure if he's a shooter yet or not, hopefully I can get some more pics and see him once the velvet sheds to see what he really looks like.


My guess is he is a shooter! 
Nice buck!


----------



## LCA

*just got home...*

hey guys just got home from ibo worlds, the bows, sight and maybe my favorite the quiver all looked great ... can't wait to see the new latch come out for the quiver and i will order one for sure... had a chance to visit with the guys again since nelsonville and can't say how much im excited to work with such a great group of people... talked with adam awhile and he said i was the first staffer to stop by :nyah::59:.. so ha ha beat you guys there :bartstush:...


----------



## LCA

*oh yeah...*

got to watch adam in the best of the best shootout.... great job this year adam, i won't say who eliminated you ...:zip:....


----------



## 29innovator70

alpineyukon said:


> hey guys just got home from ibo worlds, the bows, sight and maybe my favorite the quiver all looked great ... can't wait to see the new latch come out for the quiver and i will order one for sure... had a chance to visit with the guys again since nelsonville and can't say how much im excited to work with such a great group of people... talked with adam awhile and he said i was the first staffer to stop by :nyah::59:.. so ha ha beat you guys there :bartstush:...


I'm heading out tomorrow, just curious, did they have a spot for test shooting the bows?


----------



## LCA

*nope...*

just a display.... man it's hot there come prepared :shade:


----------



## ricksmathew

rodney482 said:


> Wes Norman and his wife had a baby boy this morning. Wes is our bow builder.
> 
> Wes will be off till Monday. Jason told me that he and Mike will be jumping in Monday morning and helping Wes build staff bows all day.
> 
> Bows shipped yesterday and today.
> 
> Just wanting to keep everyone informed on how things were going at Athens.
> 
> 
> A big thanks goes out to Ricksmathews for helping Mike all day at the Worlds.
> 
> Jason and Amanda will be at the Worlds tomorrow morning.
> 
> The 34 Strings are in.



Rodney, 

I had a great time helping out and hanging out at the Athens trailer with Mike and Adam! Also got to meet a few other Staffers, sorry I can't remember all of your names but I remember Mike, Mike did you remember your CE hat? I did end up with one! Rest assured guys we are in good hands with Athens!

We had alot of people stop and handle the bows, sold a ton of Arcs, soem rests and had a ton of interest from Dealers.

I got my Carbon Creation grips in the mail yesterday and will put them on tomorrow and post some pics.

Rick


----------



## LCA

*hey rick..*

wish i could have met you but was a busy couple of day's... got to see the carbon creations grip first hand and they are sick ... orange and black was nice.... can't wait for my 34:eyebrows:


----------



## onetohunt

ricksmathew said:


> Rodney,
> 
> I had a great time helping out and hanging out at the Athens trailer with Mike and Adam! Also got to meet a few other Staffers, sorry I can't remember all of your names but I remember Mike, Mike did you remember your CE hat? I did end up with one! Rest assured guys we are in good hands with Athens!
> 
> We had alot of people stop and handle the bows, sold a ton of Arcs, soem rests and had a ton of interest from Dealers.
> 
> I got my Carbon Creation grips in the mail yesterday and will put them on tomorrow and post some pics.
> 
> Rick


Hey Rick,
Did you get a 32 or 34? Did they have any of the colored bows on the trailer? If so, which did you like the best?


----------



## ricksmathew

onetohunt said:


> Hey Rick,
> Did you get a 32 or 34? Did they have any of the colored bows on the trailer? If so, which did you like the best?




I got a 34", black riser with camo limbs!

They had around 5 color faded bows at the trailer, and they are sweet! My favorite was the green and the burnt orange. They were all awesome!


----------



## ricksmathew

alpineyukon said:


> wish i could have met you but was a busy couple of day's... got to see the carbon creations grip first hand and they are sick ... orange and black was nice.... can't wait for my 34:eyebrows:


I didn't get there until Thursday morning and yes it was a busy place, I would of like d to have met you also!


----------



## onetohunt

ricksmathew said:


> I got a 34", black riser with camo limbs!
> 
> They had around 5 color faded bows at the trailer, and they are sweet! My favorite was the green and the burnt orange. They were all awesome!


Thanks.


----------



## lilcajun

got mine rigged out...i put a qad ultra rest on it until my left handed omega comes in, shooting bullet holes right now....70 lbs, 27 1/2" draw, 364 grain arrow, shooting 294! :teeth::teeth: im impressed...great job Athens!


----------



## giddi1820

*Look what can in the mail today*

Opened the mailbox today and look what was inside. Now all I need is for my 34 to arrive!


----------



## ricksmathew

I almost forgot, Congrats to Wes and his wife on the newborn!


----------



## ShootingABN!

So are there any new pic's out there?


?????


----------



## onetohunt

It has gotten a little slow on this thread:mg:! Just wait, if they get some staff bows out on Monday and shooters receive them middle of the week, this thread will explode again!!!!! Hopefully, I can post a pic next week!


----------



## BOHO

onetohunt said:


> It has gotten a little slow on this thread:mg:! Just wait, if they get some staff bows out on Monday and shooters receive them middle of the week, this thread will explode again!!!!! Hopefully, I can post a pic next week!


true. I think just about all has been said that can be said. 
1) Athens has proved that they are determined to have the best CS available. 
2) There bows are absolutely fantastic! 

That's a combination that will lead to success. There will be lots of pics posted here this next week as well as threads started in the bowhunter and general discussion sections. I also plan on testing out my new camcorder and getting some experience on trying to put clips on the computer and then to you tube.


----------



## J-Daddy

Ok guys how about we do this....
For the Staff members that ordered the 34" bows and got your invoice back already let's all compare your received dates on the invoice to see if we can figure out "maybe" who's bows will be in the first shippment out this go around.
My Invoice I got back was dated that they received it on 7/31/2009.
It might give us all something to do until our bows get here.


----------



## BOHO

J-Daddy said:


> Ok guys how about we do this....
> For the Staff members that ordered the 34" bows and got your invoice back already let's all compare your received dates on the invoice to see if we can figure out "maybe" who's bows will be in the first shippment out this go around.
> My Invoice I got back was dated that they received it on 7/31/2009.
> It might give us all something to do until our bows get here.


I think mine has the 23rd on it.


----------



## onetohunt

J-Daddy said:


> Ok guys how about we do this....
> For the Staff members that ordered the 34" bows and got your invoice back already let's all compare your received dates on the invoice to see if we can figure out "maybe" who's bows will be in the first shippment out this go around.
> My Invoice I got back was dated that they received it on 7/31/2009.
> It might give us all something to do until our bows get here.


Good idea J-Daddy. Mine is dated 7/29/09. BOHO is dreaming with the 23rd.

So that puts me 2 days ahead of you, but with the way my luck goes, I will be 2 days behind you on the mailing list!!:mg:


----------



## headhunter75422

My invoice is 8/6/09  I am so ready.


----------



## giddi1820

Mine is dated 7-27, but originally ordered a 32 then switched to a 34 and then changed draw length so...I must be at the back of the line. From what everone who has theirs, it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## BOHO

onetohunt said:


> Good idea J-Daddy. Mine is dated 7/29/09. BOHO is dreaming with the 23rd.
> 
> So that puts me 2 days ahead of you, but with the way my luck goes, I will be 2 days behind you on the mailing list!!:mg:


I went and checked it. you are correct. it is not the 23rd. it is the 28th though so I'm still ahead of ya'll. LMAO


----------



## onetohunt

BOHO said:


> I went and checked it. you are correct. it is not the 23rd. it is the 28th though so I'm still ahead of ya'll. LMAO


lol


----------



## j82higgs

headhunter75422 said:


> My invoice is 8/6/09  I am so ready.


this is when my invoice was dated also...u'r not alone:teeth:


----------



## rodney482

there is going to be a mass exodus of bows from Athens this week.

I will be heading over to Athens next week and seeing if I cant help get some of these bows enroute.

You have all been very patient and I thank you for that.

Rodney


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> there is going to be a mass exodus of bows from Athens this week.
> 
> I will be heading over to Athens next week and seeing if I cant help get some of these bows enroute.
> 
> You have all been very patient and I thank you for that.
> 
> Rodney


Rodney, old buddy old pal...Just remember to put mine at the top of the list... There might be a crisp $5 bill in it for you if you do. :shade:


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> Rodney, old buddy old pal...Just remember to put mine at the top of the list... There might be a crisp $5 bill in it for you if you do. :shade:


Heck I didnt know I could make $ off this deal,,I might just go kick the door in and start slapping them together,,,, I mean how hard could it be, I've seen them assembled a few times...on second thought ,you might want to wait for Wes to get back in the shop Monday,:smile:


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> Heck I didnt know I could make $ off this deal,,I might just go kick the door in and start slapping them together,,,, I mean how hard could it be, I've seen them assembled a few times...on second thought ,you might want to wait for Wes to get back in the shop Monday,:smile:


Yeah, let Wes put it together...But I'll still slip you a $5 if you make sure my ticket is pulled first and it's the first one shipped out the door...I gotta R-100 shoot I gotta get geared up for. Remember, all black 34", 29" draw @ 70lbs.


----------



## kravguy

I'm a 7/29 guy too. Let's get some all black 34" accomplices rolling out.


----------



## BoCoMo

Im looking forward to hearing the bow reports from all the athens shooters.


----------



## simi06

My 32 all camo arrived yesterday. She was in a battle with UPS and sustained a lil' damage. A scuff and scrape here and there on the riser. I think my string stop is tweaked a bit. The Omega Rest is now of the 2 piece variety. 
Of course Athens stepped up and shipped a new rest out already. I did not notice the string stop tweak until after I talked to Pam.
Rodney did his usuall don't bother me I'm to busy....just kidding. Good Ole Rodney coached me through a rather stressful event when I was dealing with the trauma. By the way of course you were correct with the sound issue.
I installed my Ripcord, Vibekiller from coolhandluke, Hindsight Eclipse, Limbsaver/Doinker stabilizer combo, and my PSE quiver(soon to be replaced with the Athens Quiver gotta have matching camo)
I pulled her back and released her..........AWESOME! I'm not much into the speed thing cause I don't have a chrono but this thing stuck my arrow almost 7 inches deaper into my Delta Quad target than my 69lb. 27/1/2 inch Bear Truth did. My little sweetheart is 70lbs. 28 inch draw shooting a 395 grain Gold Tip XT Hunter-FOB guided missle.
I have limited experience shooting different brand bows. I have only owned 2 until now. My first was a Renegade SX-5 my last was a Fred Bear Truth and I have shot but not owned a 2007 Bowtech Guardian. This bow pull easier then the single cams I have shot and has less recoil and noise then both. I think it is in line with the Guardian as far as overall feel with a definite advantage in weight. I will go to my bro-inlaws this weekend and he will go head to head with his Guardian and I will have him give me and honest comparison. 
Jason and the rest at the Athens Archery Company I thank you for this oppurtunity. Rodney I'm not sure how you became affiliated with them but they are 100% in debt to you for your services above and beyond the call of duty. For that I thank and salute you. As soon as I can I will get some pics up.

Notice how I shamelessly plugged all the brand names I am using.:angel:


----------



## BOHO

simi06 said:


> My 32 all camo arrived yesterday. She was in a battle with UPS and sustained a lil' damage. A scuff and scrape here and there on the riser. I think my string stop is tweaked a bit. The Omega Rest is now of the 2 piece variety.
> Of course Athens stepped up and shipped a new rest out already. I did not notice the string stop tweak until after I talked to Pam.
> Rodney did his usuall don't bother me I'm to busy....just kidding. Good Ole Rodney coached me through a rather stressful event when I was dealing with the trauma. By the way of course you were correct with the sound issue.
> I installed my Ripcord, Vibekiller from coolhandluke, Hindsight Eclipse, Limbsaver/Doinker stabilizer combo, and my PSE quiver(soon to be replaced with the Athens Quiver gotta have matching camo)
> I pulled her back and released her..........AWESOME! I'm not much into the speed thing cause I don't have a chrono but this thing stuck my arrow almost 7 inches deaper into my Delta Quad target than my 69lb. 27/1/2 inch Bear Truth did. My little sweetheart is 70lbs. 28 inch draw shooting a 395 grain Gold Tip XT Hunter-FOB guided missle.
> I have limited experience shooting different brand bows. I have only owned 2 until now. My first was a Renegade SX-5 my last was a Fred Bear Truth and I have shot but not owned a 2007 Bowtech Guardian. This bow pull easier then the single cams I have shot and has less recoil and noise then both. I think it is in line with the Guardian as far as overall feel with a definite advantage in weight. I will go to my bro-inlaws this weekend and he will go head to head with his Guardian and I will have him give me and honest comparison.
> Jason and the rest at the Athens Archery Company I thank you for this oppurtunity. Rodney I'm not sure how you became affiliated with them but they are 100% in debt to you for your services above and beyond the call of duty. For that I thank and salute you. As soon as I can I will get some pics up.
> 
> Notice how I shamelessly plugged all the brand names I am using.:angel:


Sorry to hear of your misfortune but thats the chance you take with UPS. I have received a bunch of stuff UPS over the years and it's a rare box I get that isnt crushed or torn somewhere. I have had much better luck with USPS or Fed Ex. At least they are insured well.

I do have a question. Once the Staff bows are completed and Athens gets caught up, what will the delivery time be on the bows? I am selling my rifle and am not looking to replace it as I intend to hunt with my Athen's bows all year. I would love to have my other Athens bow by mid October.


----------



## alaz

giddi1820 said:


> Mine is dated 7-27, but originally ordered a 32 then switched to a 34 and then changed draw length so...I must be at the back of the line. From what everone who has theirs, it will be well worth the wait.


I am also dated the 27th, but I also changed DL from 29.5" to a 30", so I am not sure if that moves me around...
But I know it won't be too long...


----------



## BOHO

I would venture to say that if all the staff bows arent shipped by the end of this coming week, there wont be a handful left for the following week. Ya'll just dont forget to post pics !!!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

J-Daddy said:


> Ok guys how about we do this....
> For the Staff members that ordered the 34" bows and got your invoice back already let's all compare your received dates on the invoice to see if we can figure out "maybe" who's bows will be in the first shippment out this go around.
> My Invoice I got back was dated that they received it on 7/31/2009.
> It might give us all something to do until our bows get here.



7/29 for me.


----------



## J-Daddy

Well after we all get our staff bows in we can all start going crazy wondering when the 37" bows will come out....That'll be my next purchase. Should make a great 3-d rig for next year.


----------



## LCA

*yep..*

i see a camo fade 37" in my future:shade:


----------



## ricksmathew

Here is a pic of the Carbon Creation grips on my Accomplice, they are sweet!

View attachment 621701


----------



## rodney482

ricksmathew said:


> Here is a pic of the Carbon Creation grips on my Accomplice, they are sweet!
> 
> View attachment 621701


looks good but where is your shelf,,,do you shoot a very high grip?


----------



## rodney482

simi06 said:


> My 32 all camo arrived yesterday. She was in a battle with UPS and sustained a lil' damage. A scuff and scrape here and there on the riser. I think my string stop is tweaked a bit. The Omega Rest is now of the 2 piece variety.
> Of course Athens stepped up and shipped a new rest out already. I did not notice the string stop tweak until after I talked to Pam.
> Rodney did his usuall don't bother me I'm to busy....just kidding. Good Ole Rodney coached me through a rather stressful event when I was dealing with the trauma. By the way of course you were correct with the sound issue.
> I installed my Ripcord, Vibekiller from coolhandluke, Hindsight Eclipse, Limbsaver/Doinker stabilizer combo, and my PSE quiver(soon to be replaced with the Athens Quiver gotta have matching camo)
> I pulled her back and released her..........AWESOME! I'm not much into the speed thing cause I don't have a chrono but this thing stuck my arrow almost 7 inches deaper into my Delta Quad target than my 69lb. 27/1/2 inch Bear Truth did. My little sweetheart is 70lbs. 28 inch draw shooting a 395 grain Gold Tip XT Hunter-FOB guided missle.
> I have limited experience shooting different brand bows. I have only owned 2 until now. My first was a Renegade SX-5 my last was a Fred Bear Truth and I have shot but not owned a 2007 Bowtech Guardian. This bow pull easier then the single cams I have shot and has less recoil and noise then both. I think it is in line with the Guardian as far as overall feel with a definite advantage in weight. I will go to my bro-inlaws this weekend and he will go head to head with his Guardian and I will have him give me and honest comparison.
> Jason and the rest at the Athens Archery Company I thank you for this oppurtunity. Rodney I'm not sure how you became affiliated with them but they are 100% in debt to you for your services above and beyond the call of duty. For that I thank and salute you. As soon as I can I will get some pics up.
> 
> Notice how I shamelessly plugged all the brand names I am using.:angel:


Thanks for the kind words.

UPS

Your FOBS were not going to fly very good through that Omega


----------



## j82higgs

those grips are sick...i seen a set at the Bedford i.b.o. on a elite xlr. He does some great work! and yes they look even better on an Athens. How much does a set run? I'm seeing a set in the future...


----------



## ricksmathew

rodney482 said:


> looks good but where is your shelf,,,do you shoot a very high grip?


Rodney, The shelf was poking me in the index finger so I took it off, with the Omega rest I dont think I will need it. I am going to put the diamonds on tomorrow.


----------



## Medichunter

Good looking grips! Got a question. Whats the speed differences from a 60lb bow versus a 70lb bow? Consider shooting 50 grains more than standard arrow weight for each poundage and a 30'' draw. 60lb at 350 grn arrow and 400 grn for a 70lb bow. Will the 60lb bow still shoot close to the 70lb bow speeds? I understand KE will be less. The reason I ask is that I have always had 70lb bows, but I want to shoot spots with this new Accomplice I'm getting, hunt, and possibly 3D. I have shot a season indoors at 70lbs and it was getting unpleasant.


----------



## BoCoMo

Good looking bow rick.


----------



## ricksmathew

BoCoMo said:


> Good looking bow rick.


Thank you, I will have one more pic to post near the end of the week! :shade:


----------



## supercopjason

giddi1820 said:


> Mine is dated 7-27, but originally ordered a 32 then switched to a 34 and then changed draw length so...I must be at the back of the line. From what everone who has theirs, it will be well worth the wait.


Exact same thing. 27th had 32" but couldnt wait for the black riser so went with black 34" then changed draw length.


----------



## Bohica

ricksmathew said:


> Here is a pic of the Carbon Creation grips on my Accomplice, they are sweet!
> 
> View attachment 621701


Great looking set-up. Pics like these are helping me get through the pain of waiting for mine to arrive.
I know the UPS guy pretty well, if my bows shows any damage I'm taking him to the mat. On second thought, he's a wrestling coach!. On third thought, he's never had to deal with a mad ASSASSIN


----------



## onetohunt

J-Daddy said:


> Rodney, old buddy old pal...Just remember to put mine at the top of the list... There might be a crisp $5 bill in it for you if you do. :shade:


Hey Rodney, J-Daddy is cheap....I will see his $5 and up it $1.


----------



## onetohunt

ricksmathew said:


> Here is a pic of the Carbon Creation grips on my Accomplice, they are sweet!
> 
> View attachment 621701


Hey Rick those look very sweet. Nice looking setup.


----------



## J-Daddy

onetohunt said:


> Hey Rodney, J-Daddy is cheap....I will see his $5 and up it $1.


Oh yeah, well I'll see my $5 and raise it another $5....Top that, you cant hang with Donald Trump here.


----------



## ricksmathew

onetohunt said:


> Hey Rick those look very sweet. Nice looking setup.




Thank you!


----------



## onetohunt

J-Daddy said:


> Oh yeah, well I'll see my $5 and raise it another $5....Top that, you cant hang with Donald Trump here.


Now that is just down right *mean!!*


----------



## hankw_2009

hey i am from the new york area, but the is a glitch i am a fingers shooter and i do not recall seeing a long axel to axel bow. but dont count me out i am thinking about shooting advanced hunter class next year with a release. so your bows will work for me with that.


----------



## onetohunt

hankw_2009 said:


> hey i am from the new york area, but the is a glitch i am a fingers shooter and i do not recall seeing a long axel to axel bow. but dont count me out i am thinking about shooting advanced hunter class next year with a release. so your bows will work for me with that.


This fall a 37 incher will be coming out. Not that long for fingers but longer.


----------



## 29innovator70

*IBO Worlds*

Hey guys, just got home from the IBO worlds and gotta say these pictures do not do the products justice. The quiver and sight are amazing. The camo looks SOOO much better in person. And the fade colors, unbelievable. There was a lot of interest at the trailer, I think the bows caught a lot of peoples eyes. I was able to shoot both the 32 and the 34, both felt great! I also got to meet and talk with Mike, Adam, Jason, and his wife, all and all, worth the 9 hours of driving all in one day.


----------



## alaz

29innovator70 said:


> Hey guys, just got home from the IBO worlds and gotta say these pictures do not do the products justice. The quiver and sight are amazing. The camo looks SOOO much better in person. And the fade colors, unbelievable. There was a lot of interest at the trailer, I think the bows caught a lot of peoples eyes. I was able to shoot both the 32 and the 34, both felt great! I also got to meet and talk with Mike, Adam, Jason, and his wife, all and all, worth the 9 hours of driving all in one day.


Very cool stuff!


----------



## Gatorjaw

Medichunter said:


> Good looking grips! Got a question. Whats the speed differences from a 60lb bow versus a 70lb bow? Consider shooting 50 grains more than standard arrow weight for each poundage and a 30'' draw. 60lb at 350 grn arrow and 400 grn for a 70lb bow. Will the 60lb bow still shoot close to the 70lb bow speeds? I understand KE will be less. The reason I ask is that I have always had 70lb bows, but I want to shoot spots with this new Accomplice I'm getting, hunt, and possibly 3D. I have shot a season indoors at 70lbs and it was getting unpleasant.


I would like to hear an answer to the above questions too. Thinking about a 60 lber myself as that poundage is such a pleasure to pull.

And I will own some of the carbon grips. Those look awesome!!!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Well yesterday........

I just wanted to confirm my groups. First arrow at 40yards with a Muzzy 1/2" low on the dot. Next arrow field point at 40yards, busted the nock on the Muzy tiped arrow.:mg::teeth:.....

So all I can say is " if I can hold it still I can hit it!":shade: Look out little criters here in VA.......:mg:


----------



## BOHO

ShootingABN! said:


> Well yesterday........
> 
> I just wanted to confirm my groups. First arrow at 40yards with a Muzzy 1/2" low on the dot. Next arrow field point at 40yards, busted the nock on the Muzy tiped arrow.:mg::teeth:.....
> 
> So all I can say is " if I can hold it still I can hit it!":shade: Look out little criters here in VA.......:mg:


nice shootin there TEX.  I cant wait to try mine out. It should be here in a couple days hopefully. :shade:


----------



## ShootingABN!

BOHO said:


> nice shootin there TEX.  I cant wait to try mine out. It should be here in a couple days hopefully. :shade:


Thanks!

I hope you get yours sooooon!:teeth:


----------



## BOHO

ShootingABN! said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I hope you get yours sooooon!:teeth:


me too. I wanna get it set up and shootin darts. I bet it wont take 10 minutes. lol cant wait to put a grim reaper thru a nanny this Oct.


----------



## gobblemg

Talked with Jason this weekend in NY. I think mine might get shipped on monday.


----------



## Bohica

Hopefully mine ships Monday also.....I'm starting to do that dreaming thing like some others have done .


----------



## ohiohunter02

Bohica said:


> Hopefully mine ships Monday also.....I'm starting to do that dreaming thing like some others have done .


I hope mine goes out too. Sucks if it does because I'll be out of town for work this whole week....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onetohunt

I hope mine ships on Monday as well. I've got my orange/black Vapor Trail strings ready to go on it!!


----------



## chuck7413

I really hope my ships ASAP, but I sent in my paperwork later than most of you.


----------



## BOHO

oh you guys are so impatient.  they will show up. just shoot your other bows til they do. :angel:


----------



## alaz

BOHO said:


> oh you guys are so impatient.  they will show up. just shoot your other bows til they do. :angel:


That's what I've been doing, just focusing on form, getting ready, but it always exciting when you are getting a new bow, especially equipment as nice as we are...

Either way, it will be here soon, and I am excited to get shootin', and excited to see all the pics that will be posted!
Until then be cool!!:shade:


----------



## BOHO

alaz said:


> That's what I've been doing, just focusing on form, getting ready, but it always exciting when you are getting a new bow, especially equipment as nice as we are...
> 
> Either way, it will be here soon, and I am excited to get shootin', and excited to see all the pics that will be posted!
> Until then be cool!!:shade:


man yea! I am excited too but everyone has to realize that Athens is busting their buns to get the bows out. They all know their customers are waiting on bows and they will fill those orders just as fast as they can. I am anxious to see all the pics as well. Ya'll dont forget to put those clips on you tube as well. :teeth:


----------



## jmh0411

Invoice dated 7-27 but I was informed of the riser issue and changed on 7-30 to a 32" camo riser with black limbs, thought it might look cool and be a little different. Anyways I want to thank Rodney and the Athens crew for doing all they have done to get bows out to us staffers and believe me when it gets here it will be worth the wait!
Those grips are "the bomb"


----------



## bukhuntr

wooo hooo, was informed i am on the field staff and am mailing my contract in the am. thanks rodney,jason ,and guys.i also am ordering my 32" with a camo riser and black limbs.jason said it will take a little longer but i know it will be well worth the wait.i did have the pleasure of touring the athens shop and meeting all the guys at the r100. thanks guys.:teeth:


----------



## j82higgs

bukhuntr said:


> wooo hooo, was informed i am on the field staff and am mailing my contract in the am. thanks rodney,jason ,and guys.i also am ordering my 32" with a camo riser and black limbs.jason said it will take a little longer but i know it will be well worth the wait.i did have the pleasure of touring the athens shop and meeting all the guys at the r100. thanks guys.:teeth:



congrats and welcome! alot of good people was brought on this year..if ya need help with anything i'm sure someone here has the answer!


----------



## J-Daddy

bukhuntr said:


> wooo hooo, was informed i am on the field staff and am mailing my contract in the am. thanks rodney,jason ,and guys.i also am ordering my 32" with a camo riser and black limbs.jason said it will take a little longer but i know it will be well worth the wait.i did have the pleasure of touring the athens shop and meeting all the guys at the r100. thanks guys.:teeth:


Welcome to the team man!!!!


----------



## cartman308

Ohhhhh mannnnnn those grips are the berries!!!!!! I love them. That's one sweet bow rick. 

Sounds like the trip to the worlds was well worth it for Athens!

My invoice was dated 7/27 for an all black 34. Hoping to get the puppy running soon. Was hoping to get it so I could shoot it at our archery tourny at work but i couldn't go to it anyway. 

later guys!


----------



## bigdogarcher

I stopped by the Athens booth at worlds and I was very impressed. Not only was I impressed with the design of the bow but I was impressed with the people running the show. Jason and Mike, two very down to earth guys that you could talk huntin with all day long. Athens Archery should have no problem become one of the top dogs in the future. Thanks guys for the hospitality. 

Jim


----------



## BOHO

I have only talked to them on the net and email but I can tell ya they are some great people. Very bright future for Athens. :shade:


----------



## bloodtrail1

I dont have an invoice yet.......must mean Im way down the list.........
Maybe I will get an invoice this week!


----------



## bloodtrail1

Im in Indy right now......hmmmmmmmm.....to bad I couldnt make a 2 hour drive north late this afternoon and pickup my bow!!


----------



## ricksmathew

bukhuntr said:


> wooo hooo, was informed i am on the field staff and am mailing my contract in the am. thanks rodney,jason ,and guys.i also am ordering my 32" with a camo riser and black limbs.jason said it will take a little longer but i know it will be well worth the wait.i did have the pleasure of touring the athens shop and meeting all the guys at the r100. thanks guys.:teeth:




Welcome to the Team Brother! How was the weekend?


----------



## ricksmathew

cartman308 said:


> Ohhhhh mannnnnn those grips are the berries!!!!!!  I love them. That's one sweet bow rick.
> 
> Sounds like the trip to the worlds was well worth it for Athens!
> 
> My invoice was dated 7/27 for an all black 34. Hoping to get the puppy running soon. Was hoping to get it so I could shoot it at our archery tourny at work but i couldn't go to it anyway.
> 
> later guys!




Thanks, the grips are sweet!

The 2 days I was at Worlds was a blast and well worth the trip, we had alot of people stop by and check out the bows and all of the accesssories.


----------



## BOHO

ricksmathew said:


> Thanks, the grips are sweet!
> 
> The 2 days I was at Worlds was a blast and well worth the trip, we had alot of people stop by and check out the bows and all of the accesssories.


sounds like ya'll had a great time. I bet when Athens gets all their accessories out on the market they are gonna have to hire some more help. LOL Some really great products to look forward too. :thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

BOHO said:


> sounds like ya'll had a great time. I bet when Athens gets all their accessories out on the market they are gonna have to hire some more help. LOL Some really great products to look forward too. :thumbs_up


They are in the process of hiring now!


----------



## j82higgs

rodney482 said:


> They are in the process of hiring now!


I wish I lived 4 hours closer...my app. would be in! It probley don't pay what I'm making now but I'd take a paycut to do what I loved to be around..good luck and congrats to all that apply and get the Jobs!


----------



## DesignedToHunt

rodney482 said:


> They are in the process of hiring now!



Keep my offer we talked about for a PA branch in mind Rodney lol


----------



## giddi1820

I am as anxious as everyone else, the R100 will be up here in Michigan this weekend. Looking forward to showing off my black on camo 34 then. Sounds like the worlds was a great event, too bad work got in the way. I would have made the 7 hour drive otherwise.


----------



## ricksmathew

rodney482 said:


> They are in the process of hiring now!



I dont think I could make the 10 hour drive one way everyday!


----------



## DesignedToHunt

ricksmathew said:


> I dont think I could make the 10 hour drive one way everyday!




They'll be a job opening for you when we open the PA plant lol


----------



## ricksmathew

DesignedToHunt said:


> They'll be a job opening for you when we open the PA plant lol



Awesome!


----------



## bigdogarcher

ricksmathew said:


> Awesome!


What about me??????


----------



## DesignedToHunt

bigdogarcher said:


> What about me??????



Fiiiiiiine! Hop on :shade:


----------



## ricksmathew

bigdogarcher said:


> What about me??????


Of course you are included Big Dog!!


----------



## dpoutdoor

Anybody get there bows over the weekend or today?


----------



## Beastmaster

dpoutdoor said:


> Anybody get there bows over the weekend or today?


I don't think they shipped any 34's still.


----------



## BOHO

nothing for me yet.


----------



## MidMoJeff

Last I read, they were going to be building a bunch of bows today, as Wes was out understandably with a new addition to his family. Maybe they'll get some shipped today, maybe tomorrow....I'd like to see mine by the end of the week if at all possible.


----------



## BOHO

MidMoJeff said:


> Last I read, they were going to be building a bunch of bows today, as Wes was out understandably with a new addition to his family. Maybe they'll get some shipped today, maybe tomorrow....I'd like to see mine by the end of the week if at all possible.


that would be nice. if most of us dont get them this week, they will be knocking on the door of the 30 days for next week. :darkbeer:


----------



## J-Daddy

I hope they get a ton of 34's out this week...I need to get mine setup for the R-100 at the end of the month here in Iowa.


----------



## onetohunt

BOHO said:


> that would be nice. if most of us dont get them this week, they will be knocking on the door of the 30 days for next week. :darkbeer:


Yes they will. Worse yet, knocking on the opening day of deer season here in Missouri as well. We get to start putting steaks on the grill the 15th of September!!


----------



## tester84

I am so gonna see about getting a job at Athens Archery! That would be so great to have a job that I'd actually look forward to going to everyday. It's only like 35 min from me.


----------



## bloodtrail1

onetohunt said:


> Yes they will. Worse yet, knocking on the opening day of deer season here in Missouri as well. We get to start putting steaks on the grill the 15th of September!!


Season here in Wisconsin starts on September 12th......
Hoping to have mine in advance of that and sighted in and ready to go!


----------



## gatormike

*left handed?*

are you now making left hand bows?? thanks sent email


----------



## bigdogarcher

DesignedToHunt said:


> Fiiiiiiine! Hop on :shade:


Alllllright!!!!! Thanks Guys:darkbeer:


----------



## Beastmaster

MidMoJeff said:


> Last I read, they were going to be building a bunch of bows today, as Wes was out understandably with a new addition to his family. Maybe they'll get some shipped today, maybe tomorrow....I'd like to see mine by the end of the week if at all possible.


Oh, I understand that. 

Heck, I'll take everything as parts. I have a press - I can build the whole thing from components if I have to.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

BOHO said:


> that would be nice. if most of us dont get them this week, they will be knocking on the door of the 30 days for next week. :darkbeer:


Actually, I believe it's 30 business days. (I could be wrong)

If I base things on my specific date of receipt that Athens got my paperwork (July 28th), that makes September 9 my 30th day. 

-Steve


----------



## onetohunt

Beastmaster said:


> Actually, I believe it's 30 business days. (I could be wrong)
> 
> If I base things on my specific date of receipt that Athens got my paperwork (July 28th), that makes September 9 my 30th day.
> 
> -Steve


I think they were talking by the end of August.


----------



## rodney482

gatormike said:


> are you now making left hand bows?? thanks sent email


We always have been,,,

I am a lefty:smile:


----------



## rodney482

Guys I am going to check with Amanda first thing in the morning and see how things are going.

I know Wes is back and Jason and Mike helped with assembly today.

I will be heading over to Athens Weds and Thursday to help out.

30 days is quickly approaching for some of you, I am well aware.

30 days to me meant 30 days including weekends, however the information should have stated the 30 days would start from Aug 1st.

I got the contracts out a week earlier than I should have and you guys were very fast getting them back to Athens.

I know all of the early orders are priority 1.

I have faith we will still make the 30 day promise.


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> Guys I am going to check with Amanda first thing in the morning and see how things are going.
> 
> I know Wes is back and Jason and Mike helped with assembly today.
> 
> I will be heading over to Athens Weds and Thursday to help out.
> 
> 30 days is quickly approaching for some of you, I am well aware.
> 
> 30 days to me meant 30 days including weekends, however the information should have stated the 30 days would start from Aug 1st.
> 
> I got the contracts out a week earlier than I should have and you guys were very fast getting them back to Athens.
> 
> I know all of the early orders are priority 1.
> 
> I have faith we will still make the 30 day promise.


Gee. Being a parent, I know that going back to work is a good excuse to get away from the crying and other stuff like that....

But - isn't Wes going back a tad bit too soon? Wow.

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Gee. Being a parent, I know that going back to work is a good excuse to get away from the crying and other stuff like that....
> 
> But - isn't Wes going back a tad bit too soon? Wow.
> 
> -Steve



I remember those first few days of no sleep and changing diapers,,I bet Wes was ready to get back to work.


----------



## headhunter75422

I know when my first son was born I took a week off. Seconds son 3 days, had obligations to tend too. Maybe we should give Wes a big thank you for coming back to help build bows/ So thanks Wes for the help building our bows . Oh and thanks Rodney for any help you can give and info of statusof shipments.


----------



## j82higgs

rodney482 said:


> I remember those first few days of no sleep and changing diapers,,I bet Wes was ready to get back to work.



first few days...you got off easy....i have 2 girls one that's 4 now and the other is 8 months...grant it I work 40+ hours a week but i'm a weekend warrior! still getting up with the youngest first thing in the morning and letting mom sleep in..i haven't slept in in a long time...forgot what that felt like...but i wouldn't change it for the world...I'm just glad to hear that everything is doing good for Wes and family so he could go back to work...I'm sure if Wes wanted to Jason would of had no problem giving him the extra time off. a child is only little for a little while charish the moments you can and god bless


----------



## onetohunt

j82higgs said:


> first few days...you got off easy....i have 2 girls one that's 4 now and the other is 8 months...grant it I work 40+ hours a week but i'm a weekend warrior! still getting up with the youngest first thing in the morning and letting mom sleep in..i haven't slept in in a long time...forgot what that felt like...but i wouldn't change it for the world...I'm just glad to hear that everything is doing good for Wes and family so he could go back to work...I'm sure if Wes wanted to Jason would of had no problem giving him the extra time off. a child is only little for a little while charish the moments you can and god bless


I had two daughters myself, the oldest is a senior and the youngest is a sophomore in high school. I returned to work immediately after they were born and I will never forget the pleasures they bring you at 2:30am, but as stated, I would not trade them for anything in the world. Enjoy them now because it goes by entirely to quick, the next thing you know you will be looking at colleges. Thanks Wes, in some ways I envy you, and in others, not again!! lol


----------



## alaz

Sorry to get all nostalgic, but the baby talk got me thinking. I remember how exciting and overwhelming it was at once. My wife had c-sections (2). I remember caring for my son for the first days exclusively, b/c my wife was pretty beat up. We were excited to get out of the hospital, then when we got home set him down to just look at him...he started crying, we just looked at each other, the first thoughts in my mind was, maybe we should just go back to the hospital and hang there for a few days till we get the hang of this...I know guys have been asking for an instruction manuel for the bow, man, I felt like we needed something for an infant!
Well sorry to ramble... 

Send my regards to Wes, good luck! It is the most inexpressibly life changing moment when you realize you are responsible for this little person (I mean that in a good way in case that did not come out right!:teeth:

Oh by the way, Rodney, is there an instruction book, or info for the rest?


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Just got the great news ,thanks Rodney! I'm very proud to be one of the *Athens Assasins*. I think I see a Blk and Camo 34 in my future.


----------



## 29innovator70

Is this combo still available?


----------



## cartman308

That right there is SWWWEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!!!!!! :jaw:


----------



## ohiohunter02

While we're waiting om the our bows to get here, lets talk about arrows. What are you guys shooting/going to be shooting out of your Accomplices? I'm going to shooting Victory HV 350's @ 27 1/2" weighing around 317 gr's....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cbryant11

for 3d i will be shooting the victory x-ringers hv and for hunting i will be shooting the gold tip 22 series pro with montec broadheads and i will slap an axcel armortech 9 pin sight on there


----------



## cartman308

have a half dozen Victory VForce V1s i need to get fletched....... i was planning to FOB them....


----------



## DesignedToHunt

I'll be shooting Beman ICS Hunter 340's out of my Accomplice. No matter what brand I switch to I always find something I don't like and wind up coming back to the Bemans. I was going to shoot a 457 grain projectile but I have decided to drop down to a 100 grain head so my arrows will fall in at around 432 grains which with my 30/70 specs should give me about 295 fps for 84 lb. of KE 

I'll be tipping my arrows with 100 grain Xtra Cut Reapers with the expander cup to give them a 2" cut and I'll also be using 100 grain 2 blade Trophy Ridge Meat Seekers with the 2" cut.


Meat Seekin' & Grim Reapin' Bemans babay :wink:


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> Is this combo still available?


Not currently, we are looking at a different way of doing the pattern, we ran into issues with trying to Powdercoat a dipped bow.


----------



## rodney482

Guys and Gals,

So that the AT community knows that we are done sending applications and the staff is full ,I am going to request this thread be closed

I will start a new thread for staff to communicate.

Thread will be in this same section.


----------



## rodney482

Athens is no longer sending out applications for staff shooters

Thank you 

Rodney

Please use this thread for Athens discussion

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055357035#post1055357035


----------



## ricksmathew

Sorry Rodney, But I just have to post this bit of news. My wife and I just became grandparents at 1:45 this morning to a Little Assassin named Madison Marie, we were there and got to meet her this morning at around 3:00 am, her mother is already not happy with me because I was telling her that I am going to teach her how to shoot and hunt!:wink:


----------



## rodney482

ricksmathew said:


> Sorry Rodney, But I just have to post this bit of news. My wife and I just became grandparents at 1:45 this morning to a Little Assassin named Madison Marie, we were there and got to meet her this morning at around 3:00 am, her mother is already not happy with me because I was telling her that I am going to teach her how to shoot and hunt!:wink:


That is awesome news.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BOHO

congrats !!! cant wait to see pics.


----------



## ricksmathew

Madison Marie, The Tiny Assassin!

View attachment 623269


----------



## BOHO

beautiful baby ! thx for the pic.


----------



## Beastmaster

Nice!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

Congrats!


----------



## Beastmaster

ricksmathew said:


> Sorry Rodney, But I just have to post this bit of news. My wife and I just became grandparents at 1:45 this morning to a Little Assassin named Madison Marie, we were there and got to meet her this morning at around 3:00 am, her mother is already not happy with me because I was telling her that I am going to teach her how to shoot and hunt!:wink:


Now you gotta get her this...

http://www.keystonecountrystore.com...ni_Compund_Bow_Set_Red/Page_1/CBO2940607.html


----------



## tester84

Congrats


----------

